# Exploring the technology of Prof. Nigel Cheese:  Quantum Battery



## 3D Printing Bear (Mar 17, 2022)

I know some on this forum are familiar with Nigel Cheese, aka (Nigel C. Hands, Nigel Cooper), but if not then I recommend researching his presentations and content, ideally with an open mind to your understanding of physics. If you don't have time to research him for yourself, or are too lazy, I'll provide a VERY brief synopsis:  Roughly 40 years ago Nigel C. Hands was a brilliant young man (207 IQ) in the British Royal Navy who around that time gave a presentation to the Navy elite based on his discoveries around the true nature of magnetism, beyond our current physics and mathematical understanding. They did not receive it well nor graciously and took his work then told him to not tell anyone else about it. 35 years later he re-recorded that presentation for the world to see, and since then he has been active (mostly on LinkedIn) sharing his research, technology, and experiments trying to show everyone that energy is free for the taking. It sounds like he has gone through many hardships at the hands of the British Royal Navy as well as NATO who he worked for many years with. I don't know the details of his personal sufferings trying to bring his findings and technology to fruition, but I do know all of it is for the benefit and building up of humanity and not the controlling or destruction of it, and I find that highly admirable.

If you want the same introduction to Nigel that I had, then I suggest you watch the ~1 hour presentation that he gave to the British Navy 40+ years ago: Nigel Cheese - 1+1=1 (Full Presentation)

The big question is of course: Is he "for real" and telling the truth or not?  I aim to prove him truthful or not by working with what he has shared of his technology to build and test each one for myself to verify (actual science kids!), and I hope to share parts of the journey. 

That was a long intro to get to this first bit of tech that I began with: The Quantum Battery (QB for short), which I picked because it was frankly the quickest, simplest, and least expensive for me. I still haven't heard or read a specific reason Nigel calls it a "quantum battery" but I figure a man with a 207 IQ and his own Relativity Theorem has a good reason, and can call it whatever he wants. Although likely he's calling on the familiar physics concept of a quantum battery which theoretically puts out power forever and does not run out. I believe Nigel has done that in his lab, however I have not replicated a fully "dry" QB as of yet. Ideas from readers here are MORE than welcome though!

What is Nigel's Quantum Battery: In the most basic form its two small thin magnets with zinc, damp/wet paper, and copper sandwiched in between, ideally with the paper soaked in a 5 - 10% magnesium solution. I found that adding in an actual thin piece of magnesium ribbon strip between the paper and zinc gave a significant boost in voltage. In further experimenting I've learned _many_ factors play into the QB performance, hence it's a new technology in need of proper development. The materials chosen, their thickness & density, their polar and axial alignment, the water/solution soaking the paper/cellulose layer; all of these are factors I've seen the changes in first hand. I've even replaced the copper for cheap pyrolytic graphite and tried aluminum foil to replace the magnesium all to different effects. Currently the highest voltage I'm seeing is from this layer combo for a single cell: [magnet, pyrolytic graphite, wet/damp cardstock, magnesium, zinc, magnet] Simple stack on in the same order to increase voltage. [NOTE: I only got to ~1.8V on a cell after aligning the magnets and materials. hint, zinc should be 90 degree to graphite or copper layer]

Surely at this point some of you have asked yourself "what about the amps/amperage?", to which I'll say it is (almost predictably) small, i.e. mirco/milli-volt range. To those bummed by this I would have you open your mind to the idea that these batteries are not producing traditional electricity. From what I understand so far there is energy transfer that does not follow the normal electrical laws many of us know and love. I'll demonstrate ways that's true in another video & update to this post. All the LEDs randomly attached to a 38V QB in the last few photos illustrate how the energy is different. In Nigel's book he describes a similar device as having two reactions going on: "Galvanic Transfer (Electron Transfer) and Magneto Positronic Transfer"  This complex energy flow allows me to light an LED with a 25V+ QB using my body to complete the circuit. I think it may be what Tesla was working with....

Here is the list of materials and tools I've been using:

Copper Foil - Amazon.com

Zinc Foil - Amazon.com

Magnesium Ribbon - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01I9CDW50

Pyrolytic Graphite - 300-1200W/mK Pyrolytic Graphite Sheet High Thermal Conductivity No Insulation  | eBay

3/8" x 1/32" N52 magnets - 3/8 x 1/32 Inch Neodymium Rare Earth Disc Magnets N52 (100 Pack)

Paper/Cardstock - This can be found, bought or salvaged from countless sources. This is also the material that I think needs the most experimenting with to find a dry material that does not need wetting.

Water (Distilled or not) - Again this can be found or bought many places. Distilled water seems to cause less corrosion to the magnesium strip and copper, which appears to degrade voltage over time.

Hole Punch - Amazon.com

Magnetic Viewing Film - https://www.amazon.com/CMS-MAGNETICS-Magnetism-Applicable-Including/dp/B000UV6ZPS


I have built, taken apart, and rebuilt many QBs so far in the last 3+ months and after proving it out enough I decided to film a video building and testing one to put online. Here are a few places to view that video if you want to watch, it's ~18 minutes, single-take, and I kinda ramble on in it, but you'll definitely see everything involved in building a quantum battery for yourself:

QB Build and Test - GabTV Link
QB Build and Test - Rumble Link
QB Build and Test - Brighteon Link

In addition to the video I have been taking photos along the way of various build sizes, materials, voltages, and lighting up different LEDs. These photos are of my latest build size & materials, starting with a single 'cell' and building up from there. I wish the voltage increase was linear but at a certain point/size you see a drop-off of voltage per cell across the whole battery.




 




 




 






If you made it all the way through and are intrigued I suggest looking up Nigel and his technology for yourself, and/or getting the materials to build one of these at home and see for yourself. I think there's world changing potential hidden away within all this. =]


----------



## luddite (Mar 17, 2022)

3D Printing Bear said:


> The big question is of course: Is he "for real" and telling the truth or not? I aim to prove him truthful or not by working with what he has shared of his technology to build and test each one for myself to verify (actual science kids!), and I hope to share parts of the journey


Great thread! Many here believe strongly in this "boots on the ground" which you are applying to the QB. Internet research will always play a supporting role to real world research and results.


----------



## BusyBaci (Mar 19, 2022)

3D Printing Bear said:


> If you want the same introduction to Nigel that I had, then I suggest you watch the ~1 hour presentation that he gave to the British Navy 40+ years ago: Nigel Cheese - 1+1=1 (Full Presentation)


I started to watch his presentation but I'm not understanding his logic. How can infinity be 720 degrees? You can't assign degrees to it. It's a concept.
The guy seems legit and very upset with the Royal Navy though and I get it, but his work is hard to follow. His video about rotary magnetic portals which boost objects faster than the speed of light is interesting but poorly explained.
What I appreciate is the way he discredits Einstein whom is highly overrated.


----------



## BusyBaci (Mar 20, 2022)

10 plus years ago I watched a BBC documentary about Infinity which I found to be quite intriguing and interesting. If anyone would like to learn a bit more about infinity as a concepts (even though is BBC content) here is the link. Enjoy.

Infinity


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Mar 21, 2022)

BusyBaci said:


> I started to watch his presentation but I'm not understanding his logic. How can infinity be 720 degrees? You can't assign degrees to it. It's a concept.
> The guy seems legit and very upset with the Royal Navy though and I get it, but his work is hard to follow. His video about rotary magnetic portals which boost objects faster than the speed of light is interesting but poorly explained.
> What I appreciate is the way he discredits Einstein whom is highly overrated.


I hear you on the 720 degrees as infinity bit. It's something that sounded vaguely familiar from when I was in Physics but that was over 20 years ago. I need to look more up on the history of infinity within math and physics and all that it represents. I don't think he's simply pulling 720 degrees from nowhere, but it would be nice to know from where.

You are not wrong that that his work is/can be hard to follow, and explanations lacking. He says in the back of his book that he has Asperger's Syndrome, and I don't know how much that has an impact on the way he presents information. I think he said he's dyslexic as well... Either way I get a feeling some of what he's trying to convey gets "lost in translation" as he tries to simplify what sounds like quite complex physics concepts. I do know he also give out little bits of something to get people interested and see if anyone will engage on the subject like student would to their professor, which he legitimately is.

Watching his main 1+1=1 presentation I was confused yet incredibly intrigued. I think that intrigue paired with what is probably some genuine OCD, I researched his work as often as I could for weeks straight, aiming for some kind of gestalt over the what his theories, work, technology, and experiments are based on. Its after watching pretty much every video he's recorded and put online, reading every article he's posted on LinkedIn, and finding and reading his book, that I feel I'm starting to grasp the concepts. (obsess much?)

Thankfully what was a treat for me was finding out that he is active on LinkedIn, was willing to connect with me, and has been emailing/messaging back and forth for a few months now. He's been very polite and appreciative of anyone who is willing to test and prove out his work. 

And yes I'm totally with you on the dethroning of Einstein. =]


----------



## Magnetic (Mar 21, 2022)

3D Printing Bear said:


> I know some on this forum are familiar with Nigel Cheese, aka (Nigel C. Hands, Nigel Cooper), but if not then I recommend researching his presentations and content, ideally with an open mind to your understanding of physics. If you don't have time to research him for yourself, or are too lazy, I'll provide a VERY brief synopsis:  Roughly 40 years ago Nigel C. Hands was a brilliant young man (207 IQ) in the British Royal Navy who around that time gave a presentation to the Navy elite based on his discoveries around the true nature of magnetism, beyond our current physics and mathematical understanding. They did not receive it well nor graciously and took his work then told him to not tell anyone else about it. 35 years later he re-recorded that presentation for the world to see, and since then he has been active (mostly on LinkedIn) sharing his research, technology, and experiments trying to show everyone that energy is free for the taking. It sounds like he has gone through many hardships at the hands of the British Royal Navy as well as NATO who he worked for many years with. I don't know the details of his personal sufferings trying to bring his findings and technology to fruition, but I do know all of it is for the benefit and building up of humanity and not the controlling or destruction of it, and I find that highly admirable.
> 
> If you want the same introduction to Nigel that I had, then I suggest you watch the ~1 hour presentation that he gave to the British Navy 40+ years ago: Nigel Cheese - 1+1=1 (Full Presentation)
> 
> ...


Watched his interesting video and got your build video to work on Brave browser but wouldn't open on Fiirefox.  As with harvesting  energy from the sky it is low amperage and very high voltage which is very difficult to power motors.  Do you see a scaling up possibility to get enough amperage to do serious work?


3D Printing Bear said:


> I hear you on the 720 degrees as infinity bit. It's something that sounded vaguely familiar from when I was in Physics but that was over 20 years ago. I need to look more up on the history of infinity within math and physics and all that it represents. I don't think he's simply pulling 720 degrees from nowhere, but it would be nice to know from where.
> 
> You are not wrong that that his work is/can be hard to follow, and explanations lacking. He says in the back of his book that he has Asperger's Syndrome, and I don't know how much that has an impact on the way he presents information. I think he said he's dyslexic as well... Either way I get a feeling some of what he's trying to convey gets "lost in translation" as he tries to simplify what sounds like quite complex physics concepts. I do know he also give out little bits of something to get people interested and see if anyone will engage on the subject like student would to their professor, which he legitimately is.
> 
> ...


What is the name of his book and is there any more open correspondence available to clear up fuzzy areas of technique, power, cost, scaling up issues, etc?


----------



## Dielectric (Mar 21, 2022)

Hi 3D Printing Bear.  Thank you for posting this thread. My comments are premature to my liking but since it may be a while before I get back to this topic I wanted to leave a couple things for consideration.

First off I really want to look at this presentation much more deeply, and which I have not done, and so I can offer little guidance at the moment but I have some immediate suspicions about the way this may work and which may be helpful so see the end of this post for those.  I do intend on looking at this more deeply to see if I can sort of reverse engineer the thinking back to ether/anether physics.

So to begin with I would just say, realize that quantum physics is atom based physics; the belief that all reality can be explained by particles.

This has been the ruling thought in science since the turn of the last century, at least officially, whereas in my opinion it is likely that the origins of quantum physics arose out of research to understand the prevailing physics of pre-world war one, and which can be explained as aether physics.

I don't want to get too diverted here but it is likely (in my opinion) that only by having some concept of the aether/ether, such as what it is and how it "likely" manifests as particles in the materium (*that being our reality), can one begin to understand the work of Nigel.

I have been personally stumbling around in these area's of physics for some time and I think I'm beginning to get some greater grasp on the combination of these two fields, those being particle physics called quantum physics, and the verboten officially denied science of aether physics.

I would like to give a little thumbnail sketch on the unacknowledged origins of particle physics (Quantum Physics) as determined by me through my own research, and which like any normal person began from ground zero using all the officially acknowledged science, which is essentially Einsteinian based Physics, but which has lead me to conclude, with many others that the path of Einstein was probably guided and essentially could be classified as weaponized information. Meaning it's not intended to do anything to truly answer those questions we seek about energy, gravity, or reality. Whether that was the intention or accidental is an entirely other matter but it did become the official teachings for almost the last 100 years, and is now being replaced slowly with so called Quantum Physics, which I am personally highly skeptical about for a variety of reasons which will become apparent in the post.

The reason for this seeming diversion is that it is probably significant to know about, and that is because it is probable (in my estimation) that Ernst Rutherford and Peter Kapitza, who were two of the primary research physicists involved in attempting to decipher the aether, and which began before the First World War, and their goal was to quantify it, and so that it could be reproduced, or so the thinking went at that time, and which lead eventually to particle physics which today we know as quantum physics, and this all began (*undoubtedly) with the Rutherford model of the Atom, which is the first model of the atom, and was the therefore the first attempt to accurately theorize what the ether was. Now of course the big question is why was this so important and really I can only conclude that it really was entirely aimed at understanding what produced so called reality, to include energy and gravity.

Now if anyone thinks that there isn't cooperation among so called enemies, then they just hasn't done enough research, and translated cooperation really means conspiracy since that's what a conspiracy involves is the cooperation of two or more persons involved in a deception. Point being that I think it's a little hard to not see officially acknowledged education as anything more than weaponized knowledge whose goal is not to create but rather to impede, and hopefully something akin to that understanding will melt through this post, which BTW  I am actually attempting to keep as brief as possible.

So with Rutherford and Kapitza the work of these two is really quite a story in itself, but which lead them to develop large scale liquid helium production and then later isotopes of liquid helium, which are super fluids, and the reasoning behind this is likely having to do with the prevailing theory of the aether being somehow akin to some kind of superfluid, which would have been something that only most highly educated and connected physicists of the day could have known about. Some of which begins before World War One and continues on through the Russian Revolution and then on through to the death of Rutherford in the 1930's, and continues on through World War II to the present day under the banner of Quantum Physics.

 So you see the origins of today's so called science begins with the quote "unquantifiable," and which is the unknown: The aether/ether.  All this research, which stretches from before World War One, then on through time to where Kapitza himself was prohibited from leaving the Soviet Union by order of Joseph Stalin, though he was anything but mistreated like so many others, and was given an entire building with staff and free communication with the sickening disgusting capitalist swine British researcher Ernst Rutherford. All of which is something you have to really think about since that also included not only free exchange of indeas but also lab equipment. Rutherford dies before the full extent of their efforts are realized but the work was carried on despite everything else, revolutions and global wars, and all of it apparently having to do with a quest for gravity, energy, and an understanding of what reality was made from.

OK, so a thumbnail sketch of some tidbits of the lesser known histories behind the so called quest to unlock the atom (particle physics) which lead to today's so called quantum physics, but which all began not as any understanding of a physical particle, but rather as a quest to unlock an understanding of the immaterial and incorporeal.

We have a very skewed understanding of physics due to manipulations which come from a variety of sources and often times for reasons which cannot be comprehended in any really reasonable rational sense as to why those pressures or bribes in some cases took place.

 Again there's a history to these which I do not want to attempt to outline, but just for one example we could consider that the electron is not a real thing. It forms the foundation of electrical theory but it is a theoretical tool and mostly it exists as a creation of corporate pressures or bribes, such as those put upon brilliant people like Philo Farnsworth,  or as was the case for the electrons creator was bought off with titles and jobs and with a Nobel prize. Prior to which he totally denied it was real or even could be real.

While someone like Philo Farnsworth, whom essentially created the so called electron gun and therefore television as we know it,  was essentially pressured in to naming his creation an "electron gun" by his employer.  Presumably with the threat of continued employment as the likely enticement to call this device an electron gun. Equally interesting is that these manipulations are going on even right now to discredit or distort the importance of people like Farnsworth in such self proclaimed sources of information as Wikipedia, which doesn't even acknowledge that it really was Farnsworth whom invented the electron gun and so why is that?

 What harm is there in knowing that Philo Farnsworth denied that electrons were real or could possibly be responsible for producing the effects of his so-called electron gun?  Why do they outright lie, far as I know it is an out and out lie to only acknowledge that he made quote important contributions, because without his there would not be any television ever~

This is skewing and re-writting of historical truths is  a weaponization of knowledge with a goal to prevent any understanding beyond the officially acknowledged and taught (read brainwashing) of supposed science.

So now let me try to get out something's which may begin to be of some use to the matter at hand, a so`called quantum battery, which undoubtedly is very interesting as it seems to be some sort of one-up from an Electret; see for example Japanese scientist Mototaro Eguchi and Electret.
Electret - an overview | ScienceDirect Topics
 Electret electret | physics

Also, regardless of how much I despise Wikipedia, because it is a useful tool for manipulators, it still functions as a valuable resource and should not be ignored: Specially when you spot stuff like this which is probably connected to unconventional propulsion systems.

"Electrets, like magnets, are dipoles. Another similarity is the radiant fields: they produce an electrostatic field (as opposed to a magnetic field) around their perimeter. When a magnet and an electret are near one another, a rather unusual phenomenon occurs: while stationary, neither has any effect on one another. However, when an electret is moved with respect to a magnetic pole, a force is felt which acts perpendicular to the magnetic field, pushing the electret along a path 90 degrees to the expected direction of "push" as would be felt with another magnet. "
Electret - Wikipedia

Counterspace is what quantum physics calls the quantum field but really it's the ether and the ether/aether is not a corporeal field of particles. It is not material as we understand it. It isn't a fluid or a superfluid either but behaves much like one, but it is a pressure field of some kind best described so far as I know as inertia.

Counterspace figures into our ideas about energy extraction because it is what we would define as "ground."

A few links about the idea of counter space.
THE IDEA OF COUNTERSPACE – Page 3 – Borderlands
The Idea of Counterspace
Space Counterspace by Louis Locher-Ernst : Fritz_Anderson : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

The physics of counterspatial effects in our reality involve vortices, vortices which interact with real physical particles to produce coherent mostly stable orbitals and ultimately resulting in matter formation for a time dependent matter of time. In other words, for however long such interactions enable a stable orbital pattern, and after which there begins a breakdown as the interactions fade in energy. So from the sub-atomic to the atomic and on up to molecular formations to physical objects and any resulting life, it's all created, or made possible by the interaction of physical bits of matter with an unknown incorporeal substance which fills the Universe, but on another plane in another space. So ya see this is where this idea of a holographic reality is derived from; that all reality is the product of the non physical acting upon the physical to organize and structure it to form matter into objects and life.

These vortices are Solitrons.  More easily understood IMOP as Falaco Solitron's
http://www541.pair.com/csdc/pdf/falsol.pdf

The brain is a fractal receiver which maintains a stream of solitrons running through counterspace and is therefore connected to counterspace and as such it/we are all connected to ground as it were in terms of conventional electrical theory.  The powers that be understand some of this and as such they have been devoting a great deal of R&D (Research and Development) in to investigating solitrons in human celluar communications. Obviously this would be a dream to be able to interdict this stream of consciousness to their way of thinking.

IMOP these solitrons form a loop passing through counterspace and counterspace is where consciousness resides.  Understanding this concept can assist you in understanding other supposed phenomena such as life after death and communications with the supposedly deceased by special mediums.

The idea of there being incorporeal loops passing through counterspace and connecting us to our consciousness forms the background for there being and invisible loop about our heads and which forms a halo. It is probably not an accident that supposedly holy figures are depicted with glowing halo's and were said to have God like powers such as flying, levitation, healing, walking on water and so forth.

I just wanted to add that I've forgotten several things I wanted to inject, probably the most significant being a little book entitled; *Mind Machines you can build*, by Harry Stein, and so if there's any doubt in anyone's mind about the incorporeal nature of consciousness and it's connections to matter and creation they should start there. Thank you for a great thread. I was extremely torn where to dump my ideas having been away from the site for very long time and with so many other threads which are deeply related to all that I have put forth, but you have here a possible real and useful tool that needs to be unlocked. I doubt that anything I've said will be immediately useful but perhaps in the future as it's assimilated things may fall in to place and which you can see where no one has.

I added the following for your consideration.

As for ground, you could try using 2 magnets held apart with opposed poles facing each other so as they would normally pull themselves together, and then placing the ground between these but not touching either magnet.  The so called bloch wall is the dielectric (*read counterspatial) accretion disk, and so when you put two magnets held slightly apart but trying to unite they should be opening a counterspatial vortex between them and their pull towards one another is actually an acceleration towards counterspace, which as I've said is this void opening between them. That area should be capable of producing ground although that is pure speculation based on my understanding magnetism as explained by Ken Wheeler which I have no doubt is entirely accurate.

Also it's worth noting that accelearting a magnet spins up the accretion disk and thus takes in more of the surrounding dielectric field. In theory this should increase the magnetic potential.


----------



## Fexus (Mar 22, 2022)

(If you just want to jump to the possible explanation, jump to the Checkpoint further down)

In my opinion "quantum" has always meant "we have no idea how it works" and I think Nigel has named his battery in the same way. I'm sure he had theorized its behaviour before actually building it but that doesn't mean he actually understands WHY it works the way it does. Neither do I, though. However, I can point you towards a possible explanation.

I think the good sir dielectric already gave us a great foundation to base this discussion on. I have little doubt in my mind that the voodoo of quantum theory is a result of trying to quantify the incorporeal/metaphysical and thereby making things unnecessarily complicated. The only thing I don't agree with is that the metaphysical acts upon the physical which sort of implies that they are different things (probably just unfortunate wording but I find it important to make this clear). For either of these things to be able to interact with one another, they have to share the same foundation. Without going into any detail here, I proclaim that the physical is simply a different state (or manifestation, if you will) of the metaphysical.

I think we should start by analyzing the structure and behaviour of the materials within the Quantum Battery. Then we can come to good conclusions about their combined interactions. I honestly don't know much about the materials themselves. I hope someone else can shed more light upon this topic but of course we all know that copper is a good conductor, as is zinc and pyrolytic graphite (it seems?).

The most mysterious component, of course, is the magnet which has been a mystery to physicists for _at least _the past 100 years, likely much longer than that. The reason for this is obviously the fact that there is nothing physical going on around a magnet. The magnetic field is intangible and can therefore never be accurately described by particle physics. Dielectric already made mention of the vortex field geometry. A vortex is nature's way of redistributing and equalizing pressure as can be seen with a tornado or a water drain for example. I base all of this on Ken Wheeler's discoveries (though he most certainly was not the first to discover this). He definetly is snarky and tends to say a lot of seemingly meaningless words in quick succession but after understanding those words and concepts, it becomes quite easy to decipher the "word salad" and once that happens, it makes a lot more sense than quantum physics. A magnet is little more than an oversized atom. That is to say that all the atoms in the material of a magnet are aligned in such a way that they work in unison and multiply each others effects. Then what is an atom? An atom is (probably) the fundamental particle, created by a strong and steady release of energy (ether = energy = potency). This release of energy first manifests as a vortex and then quickly returns to its origin, forming a spiraling torus during the process.

Below: the clockwise and counter-clockwise vortices of the magnetic poles.




Below: Proof of the nature of a magnet as mentioned above. The vortices are clearly visible on a CRT screen.



Below: The torus shape, formed by the vortices and return of energy back to its origin.




An atom, so to speak, is a portal or bridge between the physical and the metaphysical (I think someone called them "dielectric portals" but I forgot who it was. May have been Eric Dollard). What is important is that exactly this effect is mirrored in a magnet and its field. A magnetic field has a spin to it, which comes with a frequency (rounds per timeunit). The direction of this spin is not different for north and south pole by the way. For a quick analogy, imagine a transparent clock. If you were to look at it from one side, it would look like the direction it is moving would be different from the other (counter-clockwise vs clockwise) but of course the movement of the hands is the same. The same is true for the polar fields of a magnet. However, the frequency is not the same. This is the part that I still don't quite understand unfortunately. I don't know how the frequency of one side can be different from the other, but this effect is likely demonstrated by the "magnet in freezing water" experiment which I have also performed myself but I will use Ken Wheeler's photos since he is a professional photographer also.





*[Checkpoint] *Now, this is where a possible, but also sorta unlikely explanation to the phenomenon of the QB comes into play. From the pictures of the experiment, you can see that the two poles have different effects on the water. As a whole, a magnet will form an egg-shaped "bubble" in the frozen water, along with what looks like strings forming around the center (Those spots resist freezing much longer). If you were to cut that egg in half, it would reveal that the volumes of the halves have a ratio of 1:1.618 (golden ratio, which is also proof that the golden ratio is not a result of evolution, since magnets obviously do not evolve). This phase disparity on the poles (which just means difference in frequency) is, in Ken Wheeler's eyes, the key to completely motionless free energy devices. The short version is that you could use this difference in frequency to replace the motion component currently used in an AC generator. Instead of having to turn a wheel, you could instead have the constant phase shifts do the work for you to create a difference/shift in the magnetic field over time. Mister Wheeler himself seems to have been unable to take advantage of this thus far, but maybe Nigel's battery does do this.

Videos of Ken Wheeler explaining this (be warned, it is not easy to understand): 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85jv06J9PII_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tS4rJ0D4P78_


Personally, I'm doubtful that this is REALLY the cause... I think the material properties are much more important in this device rather than the effects of the magnets but you never know... I just thought it would be a generally useful thing to know since this thread isn't necessarily JUST about the QB.

Unfortunately, most of what I have said here is just a parroted version of Ken Wheeler's words and I must admit that I don't understand all of it.

Again, I urge anyone who knows more about the properties of the materials in question to input their thoughts as well!

Criticism and questions are always welcome!


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Mar 22, 2022)

Dielectric said:


> Thank you for a great thread. I was extremely torn where to dump my ideas having been away from the site for very long time and with so many other threads which are deeply related to all that I have put forth, but you have here a possible real and useful tool that needs to be unlocked. I doubt that anything I've said will be immediately useful but perhaps in the future as it's assimilated things may fall in to place and which you can see where no one has.


Wow, what an impressive and thought-provoking response, thank you!  I feel kind of privileged to make a post worth adding your research, theories and ideas to. =] Much of what you wrote absolutely ties into what I'm doing with this experimentation because it calls into question laws and theories from "classical" physics, and in some cases outright disproves them. I believe Nigel's technology ties very closely in with Ken Wheeler's research and writings, as well as many great minds before them who considered ether/aether as a very real thing from which matter comes from. 



Dielectric said:


> This is skewing and re-writting of historical truths is a weaponization of knowledge with a goal to prevent any understanding beyond the officially acknowledged and taught (read brainwashing) of supposed science.


I think this is a particularly profound statement and something I have a difficult time articulating to friends and family. People cannot seem to grasp the concept that the very foundations of "knowledge" and "science" can be confused and misdirected in order to almost "lock up the creativity of the mind" away from what reality. This is why I'm SO enthusiastic about getting my hands on the materials and doing the "science"/experiments and prove out phenomenon that academia thinks are myth & legend.



Dielectric said:


> So now let me try to get out something's which may begin to be of some use to the matter at hand, a so`called quantum battery, which undoubtedly is very interesting as it seems to be some sort of one-up from an Electret; see for example Japanese scientist Mototaro Eguchi and Electret.
> Electret - an overview | ScienceDirect Topics
> Electret electret | physics


This sounds quite interesting and I'm curious to see how it relates to Nigel's quantum battery. If anything electret's may touch on another of the 15+ technologies he's come up with that I've heard or read about.




Dielectric said:


> A few links about the idea of counter space.
> THE IDEA OF COUNTERSPACE – Page 3 – Borderlands
> The Idea of Counterspace
> Space Counterspace by Louis Locher-Ernst : Fritz_Anderson : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
> ...


Thank you very much for these links, I already downloaded the 'Space Counterspace' book and am VERY intrigued about this idea. I've heard about it from Ken Wheeler and others and it's a pretty new idea to me still that I haven't pondered much. It makes sense to me though as one dives more into the Zero Point/center of the magnetic field vortices. I definitely believe this reality is tied directly to another reality/space/place where our actual soul/spirit resides, along with memories. 



Dielectric said:


> These vortices are Solitrons. More easily understood IMOP as Falaco Solitron's
> http://www541.pair.com/csdc/pdf/falsol.pdf
> 
> The brain is a fractal receiver which maintains a stream of solitrons running through counterspace and is therefore connected to counterspace and as such it/we are all connected to ground as it were in terms of conventional electrical theory. The powers that be understand some of this and as such they have been devoting a great deal of R&D (Research and Development) in to investigating solitrons in human celluar communications. Obviously this would be a dream to be able to interdict this stream of consciousness to their way of thinking.


Solitrons I can safely say I have never heard of before (that I know of), but wow what an interesting idea! This is the kind of thing that makes me think The Matrix is some sort of "secret revealing" of the nature of our bodies vs. consciousness and what is really going on. Either way I appreciate the link and look forward to learning more about this.


There's more I would like to respond to I just have a lot to do today still, but again I greatly appreciate your thoughtful reply. You've brought up a lot of interesting ideas that I think are certainly relevant.


----------



## Dielectric (Mar 22, 2022)

Thank you for the response 3D Bear.  Fexus is spot on and I'm going to reply to some of his post. Fexus I think has it correct. In this matter progress will depend on cooperation and removing one's ego from the equation.


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Mar 22, 2022)

Fexus said:


> In my opinion "quantum" has always meant "we have no idea how it works" and I think Nigel has named his battery in the same way. I'm sure he had theorized its behaviour before actually building it but that doesn't mean he actually understands WHY it works the way it does.


Oh man I am with you there. "Quantum" sometimes feels like the word of the day on PeeWee's Playhouse. I do think Nigel probably has more justification for the name than most people throwing the term around, but I still tend to cringe when I read or hear it anymore. =]



Fexus said:


> I have little doubt in my mind that the voodoo of quantum theory is a result of trying to quantify the incorporeal/metaphysical and thereby making things unnecessarily complicated. The only thing I don't agree with is that the metaphysical acts upon the physical which sort of implies that they are different things (probably just unfortunate wording but I find it important to make this clear). For either of these things to be able to interact with one another, they have to share the same foundation. Without going into any detail here, I proclaim that the physical is simply a different state (or manifestation, if you will) of the metaphysical.


An interesting idea to be sure, and something I feel like I have heard of in a way. People who have had out of body experiences and were "caught up to heaven" describe many of the same things we see here on earth but with more "dimensions" to them in terms of color, movement, radiance, smell, etc...  Even the Bible talks many times about patterns from heaven being built into the wilderness tabernacle and Solomon's temple.



Fexus said:


> I think we should start by analyzing the structure and behaviour of the materials within the Quantum Battery. Then we can come to good conclusions about their combined interactions. I honestly don't know much about the materials themselves. I hope someone else can shed more light upon this topic but of course we all know that copper is a good conductor, as is zinc and pyrolytic graphite (it seems?).


I came across something that clues into what all is going on when it comes to energy interactions in the QB towards the end of Nigel's book where he describes something VERY similar:

"When a magnet is used in conjunction with two metals and a conductive fluid, two reactions occur; Firstly a “Galvanic Reaction (Electron Transfer)”, and Secondly a “Magneto Positronic Transfer”. When constructed correctly the device has the capability to produce 12Kw per day, (most households will only use 3 or 4 Kw per day). When a powerful Neodymium (non-nickel coated) magnet is used in conjunction with two opposing magneto-pragmatic metal’s separated by a dense yet semi-pervious cellulose layer impregnated with (CH2OH)2 (Ethylene Glycol); The two above “electron transfer reactions take place), that of Galvanic and Positronic transfers, the result is an electron transfer of both positive and negative values (+/-e)^n"

My current QB build is meant to minimize a galvanic reaction with pH neutral paper and distilled water, but it sounds like soaking the paper in what is essentially AntiFreeze, you can boost energy output by generating more of a galvanic reaction in addition to what the magnets are inducing in terms of ionization.



Fexus said:


> A magnetic field has a spin to it, which comes with a frequency (rounds per timeunit). The direction of this spin is not different for north and south pole by the way. For a quick analogy, imagine a transparent clock. If you were to look at it from one side, it would look like the direction it is moving would be different from the other (counter-clockwise vs clockwise) but of course the movement of the hands is the same. The same is true for the polar fields of a magnet. However, the frequency is not the same. This is the part that I still don't quite understand unfortunately. I don't know how the frequency of one side can be different from the other, but this effect is likely demonstrated by the "magnet in freezing water" experiment which I have also performed myself but I will use Ken Wheeler's photos since he is a professional photographer also.


I believe the "imbalance" between poles is due to the strength ratio difference between them, which Nigel has discovered to be a "magneto compression ratio, that of 1:1.2:1 of itself, or 1.2 * 2 (2.4) in favor of South" He's demonstrated this putting two magnets with opposing poles together in a casing, then place those in a tube with each opposing the other against gravity, and the distance between was not the same, but 1:1.2:1 of itself, or 2/5 North to 3/5 South field, creating the imbalance that initiates the magnetic flow, or inertia. That  would definitely account for the egg shape Ken gets in his frozen water w/magnet experiment. The golden ratio I know shows up within the field propagation/shape itself but need to learn more. I do have Ken's magnetism book but haven't made it to far through as it's heavier stuff for me to process than how Nigel goes about it. Regardless I really enjoy many of Ken Wheeler's videos and supported him on Patreon for a while. 



Fexus said:


> Personally, I'm doubtful that this is REALLY the cause... I think the material properties are much more important in this device rather than the effects of the magnets but you never know... I just thought it would be a generally useful thing to know since this thread isn't necessarily JUST about the QB.


You touched onto a LOT of very relevant stuff and absolutely ties into the whole discussion. I personally think this technology/understanding is actually very very old, but has been hidden and obscured along with the rest of history and knowledge. Determined folks will always observe phenomena they find curious and pursue it, leading to truth and understanding. A big part of why I wanted to post this here is because its about the most open-minded corner of the internet I've ever found so far!



Fexus said:


> I urge anyone who knows more about the properties of the materials in question to input their thoughts as well!


I'll keep adding to this thread and film more videos and I learn and experiment with materials. Nigel has given me some input here and there which helps give insight. I do know the diamagnetic and paramagnetic nature of the metals are significant. I chose pyrolytic graphite because it's HIGHLY diamagnetic even beyond bismuth, which is the most diamagnetic element on earth. I'd love to test out bismuth itself but no one makes a thin foil of it and I'd need to figure out how to do that myself. One these days hopefully!


----------



## Dielectric (Mar 22, 2022)

Fexus said:


> The only thing I don't agree with is that the metaphysical acts upon the physical which sort of implies that they are different things (probably just unfortunate wording but I find it important to make this clear). For either of these things to be able to interact with one another, they have to share the same foundation. Without going into any detail here, I proclaim that the physical is simply a different state (or manifestation, if you will) of the metaphysical.


Well it wasn't accidental but that doesn't mean the idea is correct either. Rather it is likely a combination of both. For it is the precept of Quantum Physics that so-called quasi-particles (the ether) assume a form and become physical particles, and which constitute matter formation. Worth pointing out here at this point that we have now suddenly progressed to an affirmation of the expand'o planetary model by conventional science.

This would mean then we are both correct, but that the interactions are somewhat different, and that matter is created out of the unknown and the created matter then is also acted upon by this same surrounding field, and which I believe Wheeler calls the dielectric field because Steinmetz, Telsa, and others first called it the dielectric field.



Fexus said:


> I hope someone else can shed more light upon this topic but of course we all know that copper is a good conductor, as is zinc and pyrolytic graphite



Of course conventional articles are going to focus on the electrical properties of materials, but mostly we want to know what the dielectric properties are, that is whether it's diamagnetic or paramagnetic, and any other unusual properties or uses that these material are know to be used in or possess.

As an example I saw this photo (which I can't find at the moment) of a graphene with these bright lights at the ends and along the so-called valance's which connect the atoms, and this they proclaimed was evidence of electrons, but what you were really seeing was the visible effects of an invisible pressure field upon the structure, and which translated means electricity in our world, so my obsession with discounting electrons is somewhat highlighted by this example since electricity is magnetism under stress.  So electrons aren't necessarily incorrect so much as the name is just not a wholistic comprehension of what's happening.

Now a lot of this stuff we are going to have to sort of revere engineer to understand what is really happening, and which more important than gulping down the official version that's coming down to us now through the lens of quantum physics, but we can and will have to use the information to our best advantage. 
Graphene



Fexus said:


> A vortex is nature's way of redistributing and equalizing pressure as can be seen with a tornado or a water drain for example.



I think this is a critically important observation and not to be lightly brushed over.  All too often it's these seemingly obvious things which we are blind to seeing and yet if you are dealing with pressure mediation then understanding this concept is about as basic as understanding that pipes are what enables indoor plumbing.



Fexus said:


> A magnet is little more than an oversized atom. That is to say that all the atoms in the material of a magnet are aligned in such a way that they work in unison and multiply each others effects. Then what is an atom? An atom is (probably) the fundamental particle, created by a strong and steady release of energy (ether = energy = potency). This release of energy first manifests as a vortex and then quickly returns to its origin, forming a spiraling torus during the process.



This is why having as many brains working on a problem is important. This is a concept I must have missed. Is it your idea or is this through Wheeler?  In either case I think you are right about this.
Wow...... Flexus & 3D Bear...just wow...


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Mar 22, 2022)

Magnetic said:


> As with harvesting energy from the sky it is low amperage and very high voltage which is very difficult to power motors. Do you see a scaling up possibility to get enough amperage to do serious work?


The high-voltage/low-amperage issue is totally valid and I have not spent much time working on the circuits that translate that power into the electrical amps needed. So far it sounds like that is done through capacitors, bridging, and switching between multiple separate batteries. I do know you can build these QBs up to VERY high voltages which in turn will charge capacitors quite quickly, and beyond their normal electrical voltage capacity (which I've done before). My next video I've already failed filming twice shows charging a capacitor with a ~35V QB.



Magnetic said:


> What is the name of his book and is there any more open correspondence available to clear up fuzzy areas of technique, power, cost, scaling up issues, etc?


Check your messages for the PDF of his book. I would post it up here on the forum for everyone but I'd like to double-check with Nigel that he's ok with that. I would assume so since he still has an active public download link, it's just buried WAY far in the back of his LinkedIn posts and a bit tedious to find.

I have had some correspondence with Nigel that has helped with some understanding on the QB functionality which I will include in later videos and updates to this thread.


----------



## Dielectric (Mar 23, 2022)

Nigel has a number of articles.  If you could please send me a link. I did join Linken and asked for access but is this the specific publication?  "Cold fusion at room tempreature."

Here is a presentation by Nigel I found that is indeed very interesting.
Nigel Cheese - PCAM Tech Presentation (Free Energy Device)​https://ugetube.com/watch/nigel-che...nergy-device_feyzw1oea8zkhu7.html?lang=french


----------



## Fexus (Mar 23, 2022)

3D Printing Bear said:


> Oh man I am with you there. "Quantum" sometimes feels like the word of the day on PeeWee's Playhouse. I do think Nigel probably has more justification for the name than most people throwing the term around, but I still tend to cringe when I read or hear it anymore. =]
> 
> 
> An interesting idea to be sure, and something I feel like I have heard of in a way. People who have had out of body experiences and were "caught up to heaven" describe many of the same things we see here on earth but with more "dimensions" to them in terms of color, movement, radiance, smell, etc...  Even the Bible talks many times about patterns from heaven being built into the wilderness tabernacle and Solomon's temple.
> ...


Nigel has a book? Could you link to it? Would love to look over and into it. I love that Nigel also found out about the imbalance in strength on the poles and the fact that he also found out about south being the stronger one is amazing! Of course, the elephant in the room is the difference in the ratio. I'll make another comment on that once I read/watched Nigel's sources.

And on how to make a thin Bismuth foil: It's a bit tricky to not break it but Bismuth melts very quickly. I personally melted some on my induction stove to grow crystals, so it isn't difficult. If you have the right tools, I'm sure you could create your own foil, althought it will probably have to be a bit thicker than desired.



Dielectric said:


> Well it wasn't accidental but that doesn't mean the idea is correct either. Rather it is likely a combination of both. For it is the precept of Quantum Physics that so-called quasi-particles (the ether) assume a form and become physical particles, and which constitute matter formation. Worth pointing out here at this point that we have now suddenly progressed to an affirmation of the expand'o planetary model by conventional science.
> 
> This would mean then we are both correct, but that the interactions are somewhat different, and that matter is created out of the unknown and the created matter then is also acted upon by this same surrounding field, and which I believe Wheeler calls the dielectric field because Steinmetz, Telsa, and others first called it the dielectric field.
> 
> ...


Around the year 2000, Gabriel LaFreniere set up a blog about his discoveries regarding waves and particles. He found that treating all particles as a wave (of the ether) is the key to understanding all phenomena in the universe, including lorentzian transformation/relativity, which is the only relativity needed. Here is a recreation as the original doesn't exist anymore: Matter is made of waves
It should be noted that I also don't agree on everything in that blog but the foundation is amazing and (to my knowledge) unparalleled.

Now, about that last part (the atoms)... I think Wheeler never said it as explicit as I did but from everything I have read, I feel it's the only possible explanation. I base this on multiple things. Though before I get into those I must also say that I do not agree with everything that Wheeler says. He sometimes admits that he might be wrong about some things regarding matter but I think he has a bit of a problem where he is desperately trying to not appear "too conspiratorial". What I mean by that is that he is trying to incororate all possible concepts in mainstream science that he sees no direct problem with. The best example of this is the proton. I always thought it was kinda weird that he fought against the idea of electrons but never protons. Admittedly, I don't know what their effects are thought to be but considering the things I will post after this, I don't think we have any need for subatomic particles. Another is his trust in NASA though I'm not gonna comment on that.
Okay so... First of all, there are striking resemblances between the fields of atoms and those of magnets underneath the ferrocell. Officially, the fields around the atoms aren't called fields. They are thought to be areas in which it is most likely to find an electron (although nobody has ever found one):









Additionally, good ol Kentucky Ken has this graphic in his book:



Important here is the word inter-atomic meaning a relation between many atoms. Hence my idea that the field of a magnet is merely an amplified version of the field of atoms. This is also why I'm hesitant of the idea of subatomic particles. If the big is mirrored in the small, then this being final/lowest stage would make sense. Protons would, in my opinion, break that harmony. Of course that's just an opinion. I am open to reinterpretations any time. In fact, I expect to be in the wrong about this since Ken is many times more intelligent than I am but I can only speak of what I currently understand.

Also, as demonstrated earlier, the ferrocell isn't the only visualization device. Compare the electron cloud model to the image on the CRT screen here:







I love these kinds of threads along with you guys adding your ideas. I wish there were more threads like this one here.


3D Printing Bear said:


> I believe the "imbalance" between poles is due to the strength ratio difference between them, which Nigel has discovered to be a "magneto compression ratio, that of 1:1.2:1 of itself, or 1.2 * 2 (2.4) in favor of South" He's demonstrated this putting two magnets with opposing poles together in a casing, then place those in a tube with each opposing the other against gravity, and the distance between was not the same, but 1:1.2:1 of itself, or 2/5 North to 3/5 South field, creating the imbalance that initiates the magnetic flow, or inertia. That  would definitely account for the egg shape Ken gets in his frozen water w/magnet experiment. The golden ratio I know shows up within the field propagation/shape itself but need to learn more. I do have Ken's magnetism book but haven't made it to far through as it's heavier stuff for me to process than how Nigel goes about it. Regardless I really enjoy many of Ken Wheeler's videos and supported him on Patreon for a while.


I forgot to mention this but my current question is: How is strength defined on a magnet? Usually strength is different from frequency, so then how is this strength made manifest if not through rotation speed? Because at the end of the day, it is strength/force that is making the dielectric plane of inertia spin, which in turn causes a frequency of rotation to arise, no?

Another edit: I feel like I keep missing the point with everything I say . I'm just trying to figure out if frequency and strength are really two different things or if they are simply the same but differently manifested.

Also, sorry that I never respond to the entirety of the comment. As a general rule of thumb you can simply assume that I agree with everything that I don't respond to. ^^


I just rewatched the second Ken video I linked and I think I finally understand what is meant by "phase disparity" or "lag" in relation to the gyroscopic magnetic momentum also known as the larmor frequency!!

Magnetism is spatial, meaning it has to travel through space, which means that it is subject to time and therefore its effect will lag behind the cause! This phenomenon is generally known as hysterysis. If you were somehow able to measure the spin of both sides simultaneously, you would find that one side is lagging behind the other. This does not mean that they are rotating with a different frequency. This only means that it takes time for one pole to adjust to the movement of the other. This is the lag that Ken is talking about I think! It's like stirring soup in a pot. You move the upper end of the spoon which causes a chain reaction, a wave, that is mediated by the atoms in the spoon. This wave propagates all the way down to the bottom of the spoon, so technically the bottom end of the spoon is lagging behind the movement of the top portion, although not drastically enough to be noticed by human senses of course.

I still don't know how a ratio fits into this concept though...
This makes me think that maybe Ken's phase disparity and the difference in strength detected by Nigel might actually be 2 different phenomena once again. Not totally different maybe but it might be sensible to make a distinction between the two for now.


----------



## Dielectric (Mar 23, 2022)

Well first off it's a pleasure to have two people who are vastly more competent than I am in two different areas, and second off we can't take the time to take each post and comment on every piece that jumps out at us or we will come to a complete standstill. We just have to run with it.

I do have a very strong sense that you have the Atom formed by the ether part correct; that it is a construct of the ether. This is something I have thought for quite a while but here you have presented what I think is likely an accurate explanation for that.  Furthermore, this is the most logical analysis of how matter formation takes place and as soon as you presented your case I sensed that this is what Rutherford and Kapitza also saw and which lead to the Rutherford model of an atom.

I don't think you're wrong about this. Matter is created via the ether, of that there can be no doubt, It just has to be the case because of a planetary expansion and because the geologic record and paleontological records both say that the planet expands, and the earth must make matter in order to sustain it's atmosphere, and so the only issue is how and by what process, and I think this is a very strong argument as to how that takes place with the understanding of how an atom is formed out the ether.

I have a lot of material her to go over and to absorb the best I can.  I do want to take the Battery and work with that concept in a physical form as we go along, and I do have some of the materials and possibly can use some magnets I have on hand.

A lot to get together and to look over.  I will say that CRT screen image is quite amazing. Just screams out plasma universe.
ANTHONY PERATT PDF


Fexus said:


> Magnetism is spatial, meaning it has to travel through space, which means that it is subject to time and therefore its effect will lag behind the cause! This phenomenon is generally known as hysterysis. If you were somehow able to measure the spin of both sides simultaneously, you would find that one side is lagging behind the other. This does not mean that they are rotating with a different frequency. This only means that it takes time for one pole to adjust to the movement of the other. This is the lag that Ken is talking about I think! It's like stirring soup in a pot. You move the upper end of the spoon which causes a chain reaction, a wave, that is mediated by the atoms in the spoon. This wave propagates all the way down to the bottom of the spoon, so technically the bottom end of the spoon is lagging behind the movement of the top portion, although not drastically enough to be noticed by human senses of course.



God knows this is a tough nut to crack. I'm struggling with the phase disparity myself.

The response is instantaneous in magnetism, and because magnetism is coherent dielectric then action/reaction through the dielectric field is also instantaneous, which means also that transport is theoretically instantaneous (teleportation) and which then explains action at a distance.  Travel through hyperspace is capable of being instantaneous.  George Lucas either did a lot of channeling or had some help here. Esp with the tetrahedronal Star Destoryer shapes.

It's the slowing down of the inertial plane of the dielectric field that creates space by virtue of creating magnetism and which enables matter formation.  Half Ken and half your's.

Going to have to go through this till we agree that we think we have it right.


----------



## Fexus (Mar 23, 2022)

Dielectric said:


> I don't think you're wrong about this. Matter is created via the ether, of that there can be no doubt, It just has to be the case because of a planetary expansion and because the geologic record and paleontological records both say that the planet expands, and the earth must make matter in order to sustain it's atmosphere, and so the only issue is how and by what process, and I think this is a very strong argument as to how that takes place with the understanding of how an atom is formed out the ether.


I don't know how I could forget about this but we all know that light is a wave of the ether, no? Well, what would the ultimate proof of this theory, that matter too is ether waves, be? What about an experiment that created matter from light? This effect was theorized by multiple scientists already (including Ken) but now we seem to have it thoroughly documented for the first time: CERN's Large Hadron Collider Creates Matter From Light

Of course, this also kinda depends on how much you trust CERN but I see no real reason to be super suspicious of it.



Dielectric said:


> Going to have to go through this till we agree that we think we have it right.


I'm on it . Perpare for a thorough discussion, my friend.



Dielectric said:


> God knows this is a tough nut to crack. I'm struggling with the phase disparity myself.
> 
> The response is instantaneous in magnetism, and because magnetism is coherent dielectric then action/reaction through the dielectric field is also instantaneous, which means also that transport is theoretically instantaneous (teleportation) and which then explains action at a distance.  Travel through hyperspace is capable of being instantaneous.  George Lucas either did a lot of channeling or had some help here. Esp with the tetrahedronal Star Destoryer shapes.
> 
> It's the slowing down of the inertial plane of the dielectric field that creates space by virtue of creating magnetism and which enables matter formation.  Half Ken and half your's.


Well yes, the response in the dielectric field/counterspace is instantaneous but magnetism is what causes dielectricity to "leave" counterspace, no? If I remember correctly, Steinmetz had written entire books about magnetic hysterysis. The idea of scalar is that it is a wave >in< counterspace, hence making it instantaneous but if magnetism itself was instantaneous as well, the transverse waves of EM for example would also be instantaneous, right?


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Mar 23, 2022)

Dielectric said:


> Here is a presentation by Nigel I found that is indeed very interesting.
> Nigel Cheese - PCAM Tech Presentation (Free Energy Device)​https://ugetube.com/watch/nigel-che...nergy-device_feyzw1oea8zkhu7.html?lang=french


This is Nigel's main project and focus as far as I know right now. Before getting connected with Nigel I actually connected with one of his PCAM engineers down in Australia named Michael Tuckwell, who has been SUPER nice (and smart) and helpful to me as I've got started with Nigel's research. He actually has some cool videos of a monopole magnet build that I'm still working on replicating at home myself. 

I wish I knew someone independently wealthy and moral who would be interested in investing in the licensing to build PCAMs here in the US. I'll be very curious how it goes for him and his team as they ramp up production and start selling them in other countries. Exciting stuff regardless, and there may be plenty of folks on this forum in a country where they will be available. I'll ask Michael to see if he knows which ones they will start in first.

The QB ends up being a great initiator of energy/ion flow into a PCAM unit which then boosts that output into usable standard wattage.


Fexus said:


> Around the year 2000, Gabriel LaFreniere set up a blog about his discoveries regarding waves and particles. He found that treating all particles as a wave (of the ether) is the key to understanding all phenomena in the universe, including lorentzian transformation/relativity, which is the only relativity needed. Here is a recreation as the original doesn't exist anymore: Matter is made of waves
> It should be noted that I also don't agree on everything in that blog but the foundation is amazing and (to my knowledge) unparalleled.


This is fantastic thank you! I had never heard of Gabriel LaFreniere but just reading through the beginning of his 'Mater is Made of Waves' what he write resonates with me in a good way. I look forward to getting time to read more! In the back of my mind I always had a difficult time with the notion that light is a "particle and a wave" and that everything in existence is simply made from smaller and smaller "bits". Dumb.... Go have fun with your mystical particle soup and death goddess CERN! 

Wave matter theory also always reminds me great of Cymatics which I am a HUGE fan of, and my wife and I make use of almost daily. Talk about another area of study that a person could get lost in for a lifetime. In fact I need to start drafting up a good Cymatics post with everything I know about it as well as resources for others to learn. Anyone not familiar with the subject I recommend the old 70's documentary from the "founders" of the science of it, which a youtuber has all the parts of here: Cymatics Documentary (4 parts)  I may also have a copy of Dr. Hans Jenny's book 'Cymatics' to share but need to look, I've had it in hardback for many years.




Fexus said:


> Okay so... First of all, there are striking resemblances between the fields of atoms and those of magnets underneath the ferrocell. Officially, the fields around the atoms aren't called fields. They are thought to be areas in which it is most likely to find an electron (although nobody has ever found one):


This is very cool and I'm a little surprised I've never heard of or seen anything related to Hydrogen wave functions and the electron potential within. You're right though that many of these shape show up in the ferrocell imagery (which I'm working on building BTW). I also see some Cymatics patterns in there, which I believe is also key in all of this, i.e. the 'frequency' component. The amount of organic shapes and forms found in nature that can be replicated by the right frequency and substance is truly astounding. The documentary I linked to above shows many example of that.



Fexus said:


> Important here is the word inter-atomic meaning a relation between many atoms. Hence my idea that the field of a magnet is merely an amplified version of the field of atoms. This is also why I'm hesitant of the idea of subatomic particles. If the big is mirrored in the small, then this being final/lowest stage would make sense. Protons would, in my opinion, break that harmony. Of course that's just an opinion. I am open to reinterpretations any time. In fact, I expect to be in the wrong about this since Ken is many times more intelligent than I am but I can only speak of what I currently understand.


This makes a great deal of sense to me, and the more I learn about old and new field/wave/ether theory the more sub-particles make absolutely no sense, including the proton that Ken doesn't really address. Even Nigel still uses terms like Electron and Positron but I'm not sure if its for the sake of familiarity with his audience or if he believes they are real. I think he touches on it in his book but I haven't read every word yet and need to go back through other stuff. I don't know that any one person has it all "right" so to speak, but I do greatly enjoy discussing and pondering it with awesome people like on this forum. 



Fexus said:


> I forgot to mention this but my current question is: How is strength defined on a magnet? Usually strength is different from frequency, so then how is this strength made manifest if not through rotation speed? Because at the end of the day, it is strength/force that is making the dielectric plane of inertia spin, which in turn causes a frequency of rotation to arise, no?


Nigel has formulas that derive the potential raw energy flow within a magnet of given mass and strength. One of the main ones he goes back to a lot is ME/I=E, or (Magnetic Energy)/Intertia = Energy. I have yet to gather up all the equations he's used in various videos and put them all in one place to start working through how best to use and validate them. His arrangement to create a PIN (Point of Infinite Neutrality) I can theoretically calculate from the small one I built and will try to do that soon and put it up here for others to check out. What I'm still looking for is how or if he figures in gauss values into the equations or not.



Fexus said:


> Magnetism is spatial, meaning it has to travel through space, which means that it is subject to time and therefore its effect will lag behind the cause! This phenomenon is generally known as hysterysis. If you were somehow able to measure the spin of both sides simultaneously, you would find that one side is lagging behind the other. This does not mean that they are rotating with a different frequency. This only means that it takes time for one pole to adjust to the movement of the other. This is the lag that Ken is talking about I think! It's like stirring soup in a pot. You move the upper end of the spoon which causes a chain reaction, a wave, that is mediated by the atoms in the spoon. This wave propagates all the way down to the bottom of the spoon, so technically the bottom end of the spoon is lagging behind the movement of the top portion, although not drastically enough to be noticed by human senses of course.


I think this makes a great deal of sense for an actual cause for the lag and phase disparity. I hadn't take much time to think about that "field flow" through the shape it forms, but it makes sense that "off balance" at the zero-point would throw dielectric balance off in order to create a flow, or "suction" at one pole. I think I'm starting to grasp why people say getting closer to that null/zero-point cross-over of the field is where so much of the energy is.

It definitely seems like there some real truth to sink one's teeth into between Ken's and Nigel's theories and work. I look forward to sharing what I find and reading about what others continue to come up with!


Dielectric said:


> It's the slowing down of the inertial plane of the dielectric field that creates space by virtue of creating magnetism and which enables matter formation. Half Ken and half your's.


I love this description; a wonderfully condensed conception of the creation, persistence, and decay of formed matter within the ether/aether. 




Dielectric said:


> The response is instantaneous in magnetism, and because magnetism is coherent dielectric then action/reaction through the dielectric field is also instantaneous, which means also that transport is theoretically instantaneous (teleportation) and which then explains action at a distance. Travel through hyperspace is capable of being instantaneous.


Nigel touches onto this briefly here and there in this videos and its an intensely compelling concept. As I get older its bizarre learning how much of myth and science fiction could be, or is, quite real. What he has determined about the nature and speed of time and light are fascinating, mostly that neither are constants within the fields and influence of certain magnetic arrangements. He's talked quite few times about potentially being able to look forward or backwards in time through the right building of what he calls a PIN (Point of Infinite Neutrality). I'll have to find a link to the video where he talks about this later as I think its buried in his LinkedIn posts.


Fexus said:


> I don't know how I could forget about this but we all know that light is a wave of the ether, no?


This makes me think of a statement Nigel has made quite a few times: 'Light is a magnet without a body' I wonder more and more how correct he may be. His discoveries and work with LED's are some of the proof of that theory, and one of the main principals that the PCAM technology is built upon. Nothing with magnets at all, just "synthetic light". In fact one of the next 'Nigel Technology Posts' I want to do is about that direction of his research, and building what he calls a 'Light Bridge' using two LED's and two earths.



Fexus said:


> This effect was theorized by multiple scientists already (including Ken) but now we seem to have it thoroughly documented for the first time: CERN's Large Hadron Collider Creates Matter From Light
> 
> Of course, this also kinda depends on how much you trust CERN but I see no real reason to be super suspicious of it.


If you read my last reply you'll guess I'm clearly not a fan of CERN, but the article you linked to is compelling. Frankly all I see from them is pictures of the biggest, fanciest, most expensive machine in the world and magical particle physics word salad, pictures, and 3D renderings. The fact that they built it over what was known in times past as a gateway to hell just adds fuel to the conspiracies around it. Add the statue of the goddess Shiva out front doing her dance of destruction and all the hairs on my neck stand on end. I trust the wizards at CERN as far as I could throw their detector. The creepy-ass esoteric ballet/physics video they put out a few years ago should be enough to raise eyebrows about what they are up to. I have my own theories but that's for a totally different section of this forum. 



Fexus said:


> Steinmetz had written entire books about magnetic hysterysis. The idea of scalar is that it is a wave >in< counterspace, hence making it instantaneous but if magnetism itself was instantaneous as well, the transverse waves of EM for example would also be instantaneous, right?


This is something I'm not nearly as familiar with but will definitely look more up about now. I sadly know little of Steinmetz's work personally and it's due time for me to look up more about him and collect some of his writings.


----------



## Dielectric (Mar 23, 2022)

Fexus said:


> Well yes, the response in the dielectric field/counterspace is instantaneous but magnetism is what causes dielectricity to "leave" counterspace, no? If I remember correctly, Steinmetz had written entire books about magnetic hysterysis. The idea of scalar is that it is a wave >in< counterspace, hence making it instantaneous but if magnetism itself was instantaneous as well, the transverse waves of EM for example would also be instantaneous, right?


You have a unique ability to ask significant and important questions; " what cause's dielectricity to leave counterspace."

Quite honestly I have not even had time to think, we are moving so fast, let alone consider deeply what you've said in previous posts, though in all instances, or most, I have seen or brushed upon the material you have presented.

I do not know enough to agree or disagree about transverse or so-called scalar waves. I think scalar is what Nikolai Kozyrev called torsional waves. I just began reading this a day or two before coming back to Stolen History and discovering this thread so I haven't finished reading the whole thing but here possibly might be an answer.  Scalar has always been somewhat bamboozling a name to me personally so I was hoping to get a better grasp on this by reading this information below.

Pages 64 & 65. "_The Torsion Field And The Aura"_
THE TORSION FIELD AND THE AURA | Swanson | Subtle Energies & Energy Medicine Journal Archives
THE TORSION FIELD AND THE AURA | Semantic Scholar

My "present" understanding is that the dielectric field is around us at all times. That the dielectric is the counterspatial medium in which we exist and are created from. It is as though we were fish in the ocean and the Universe is our ocean, only it is an invisible sea we swim in and like fish we are unaware of what we exist in. Tesla talking about radiant energy being all around us comes to mind.

This sea is essentially undetectable except for some devices like a Kapitza Spider, which I believe demonstrates there is a superfluidity to surrounding space and which exerts pressure upon matter. * I might have this understanding wrong.  See here Kapitza Superfluid Jet Powered Spider Galaxy Cosmology Model

As I understand Wheeler (at present) the Star we follow that casts off high frequency perturbations in the ether and which manifest themselves as light when these perturbations act in conjunction with a magnetic field in sufficient quantity.  If the Universe has voids or pockets where the dielectric is less dense then it would be possible for the Star to go dark as has been told by the Bible and as depicted by the Fresco's in the Bank of America Lobby in Charlotte SC.  The Bank of America Frescos: Confirmation of the Reset?

Back to the question of what causes the dielectric to leave counterspace.

Rocks and specifically quartz rocks, along with others, should slow down the dielectric.  It is probably not surprising that this is the case since quartz acts like a prism, and if a prism is only truly manipulating the ether itself, and which becomes visible as light, then the geometry of crystalline structures can cause the light/ether to fracture into an array of colors, and we know that these colors have specific properties which include magnetic properties, and if this is the case then it is also the case that one could slow the process by refraction.
The Magnetic Personality of Violet
(*I tried very hard to make this as big a salad as possible)

If magnetism is the manifestation of a slowed inertial dielectric medium, then the crystalline geometry of molecules that form the structured crystals of matter are what is responsible for the creation of magnetic fields on planetary bodies. Not that this is the only means by which magnetic poles develop on planets but it should be a primary source for the production of magnetic poles to begin from.

* Adding this; everything is subject to revision and all knowledge is fluid.


3D Printing Bear said:


> Nigel touches onto this briefly here and there in this videos and its an intensely compelling concept. As I get older its bizarre learning how much of myth and science fiction could be, or is, quite real. What he has determined about the nature and speed of time and light are fascinating, mostly that neither are constants within the fields and influence of certain magnetic arrangements. He's talked quite few times about potentially being able to look forward or backwards in time through the right building of what he calls a PIN (Point of Infinite Neutrality). I'll have to find a link to the video where he talks about this later as I think its buried in his LinkedIn posts.


The theory is even more convincing once you experience it: Teleportation is real. Wheeler says, and correctly IMOP, that magnetism gives rise to mass/volume, and in hyperspace (*the ether/counterspace) there is no magnetism and hence no mass or volume.
Disappearing wire.
The 1986 “Height 611” Dalnegorsk UFO Crash - UFO Insight
Ormes; some specific type was said to be disappearing in the presence of heat. I don't know if that information is at the link but I know it exists and that this person Dr. John V. Milewski is someone of note like Nigel is a person of note.
ORMUS is a Gas
SCIENCE HOBBYIST: Top Page
Report your Unusual Phenomena: human teleportaion
Report Your Unusual Phenomena: vanishing objects

I think that it is reasonable to consider that the power of a magnet is defined by it's ability to slow the dielectric field. I mean that seems reasonable to me as a beginning, and to which I would add that I also think a function of the geometry of the crystals in the metals that comprise the make up of the magnet are critical, and that those must have an organized structure to get the greatest effect, and those factors along with the density of the crystals, or unit's per volume are what probably defines the strength of a conventional magnet.
I've gone off the rails huh? Wasn't what you were looking for and probably rightly so regarding the strength of a magnet/magnetic field.
I'm not saying you're wrong about this. I'm saying It isn't clear to me because of what I think I understand, however...
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
*Added this.*



Fexus said:


> Magnetism is spatial, meaning it has to travel through space, which means that it is subject to time and therefore its effect will lag behind the cause! This phenomenon is generally known as hysterysis. If you were somehow able to measure the spin of both sides simultaneously, you would find that one side is lagging behind the other. This does not mean that they are rotating with a different frequency. This only means that it takes time for one pole to adjust to the movement of the other. This is the lag that Ken is talking about I think! It's like stirring soup in a pot. You move the upper end of the spoon which causes a chain reaction, a wave, that is mediated by the atoms in the spoon. This wave propagates all the way down to the bottom of the spoon, so technically the bottom end of the spoon is lagging behind the movement of the top portion, although not drastically enough to be noticed by human senses of course.


I'm going to paraphrase and reword from this source: What’s Up with Gyroscopic Precession a.k.a. Phase Lag

_Gyroscopic precession _is a reactionary-action that happens when a force is applied on a spinning body; when a force is applied to a spinning object the maximum reaction occurs approximately 90º later & _in the direction of rotation_.

_Phase Lag _is an _angular difference _between the point at which a force is input and the _point of maximum change in angle takes place, and which is the lag time, and that is caused by inertial forces resisting the applied change because they are spinning.

This is much easier to visualize with physical machines like helicopters where you can take a device that isn't spinning a billion miles perhour and physically walk through the whole process by slowing rotating the rotor disk.

What this means are two different things taking place. One is the applied force on a spinning object which results in the beginning of a reaction 90 degree's after the fact. _

_While the second one, phase lag, is the point where this reaction is input and the point where the input translates to it's full potential because here once more we have inertial force resisting the applied change. 

However, phase lag is the angular rate of change from the point of input to the point where the maximum change has taken place.

Suppose you were to take a board and held it straight out from yourself.  At first it's very heavy and you can't hold it straight out, but then while standing on rotating disk the inertial force of the weight of the board enables you to easily hold it straight out, but now of course it's trying to pull free from your hands, now you try twisting the board and this is where the phase lag comes in. The faster you're spinning, or the heavier the board, then the more distance it will take for that boards tip to reach the same angle you first input. 

This isn't time, it's distance, it's not like time is being distorted, it's that inertia delays, opposes and resists, the twisting force traveling through the blade, and this translates to degree's of rotation that the disk you're standing on turns.

The heavier the board is, or the higher the velocity of rotation, the the longer the delay will be between when you applied the twist and the time it takes for that twist to reach the end of the board. 

Again this isn't time delay going on, it's physics, and where inertial forces are resisting the applied twisting force; and twisting forces are what we call torsion.

This is what these guys are describing in the link but they are talking about the rotor blades of helicopters. A light blade such as in a Robinson might take another 72 degrees of rotation from the time the control input started and the tip of the rotor actually changing to the angle of the control input, and that is after the precession. The lag doesn't start till the precession has has peaked and that's when the full control input begins, and so then it's from that point to the  time it takes in degree's of rotation which determines the phase lag. So phase lag are degree's of rotation and not time per say. If time has any meaning here it is in how much inertial force is resisting the applied change, so time is a measure of inertial resistance to force which then translates in to distance, and in this case degree's of rotation on the spinning disk you're standing on.

I only hope I've gotten this generally correct: I think so._



Fexus said:


> I still don't know how a ratio fits into this concept though...
> This makes me think that maybe Ken's phase disparity and the difference in strength detected by Nigel might actually be 2 different phenomena once again. Not totally different maybe but it might be sensible to make a distinction between the two for now.



What I don't know, and I do not know if anyone else knows either, is if a magnet has a true accretion disk and if so is there one or two dielectric accretion disks. I've pretty much assumed that the dielectric plane of a magnet is an accretion disk for a long time but I could be wrong. I'm not sure Ken has said what he thinks on this either, but my initial reasoning was that when accelerated a magnets dielectric field increases, or is spun up, which should translate in to greater magnetic strength and which suggests to me that there is at least one accretion disk. However, in astrophysics a galactic jet has two "hidden" accretion disks.  Hidden because apparently they are invisible which seems to be a nood to there being an invisible ether that creates large spinning accumulation plates.


----------



## Fexus (Mar 24, 2022)

3D Printing Bear said:


> This makes me think of a statement Nigel has made quite a few times: 'Light is a magnet without a body' I wonder more and more how correct he may be. His discoveries and work with LED's are some of the proof of that theory, and one of the main principals that the PCAM technology is built upon. Nothing with magnets at all, just "synthetic light". In fact one of the next 'Nigel Technology Posts' I want to do is about that direction of his research, and building what he calls a 'Light Bridge' using two LED's and two earths.


YES! YES! YES! Ken said almost the exact same although I probably won't be able to find the video in which he did it anymore but I'm pretty sure I accurately remember his words: "light is nothing other than an incorporeal magnet".


3D Printing Bear said:


> If you read my last reply you'll guess I'm clearly not a fan of CERN, but the article you linked to is compelling. Frankly all I see from them is pictures of the biggest, fanciest, most expensive machine in the world and magical particle physics word salad, pictures, and 3D renderings. The fact that they built it over what was known in times past as a gateway to hell just adds fuel to the conspiracies around it. Add the statue of the goddess Shiva out front doing her dance of destruction and all the hairs on my neck stand on end. I trust the wizards at CERN as far as I could throw their detector. The creepy-ass esoteric ballet/physics video they put out a few years ago should be enough to raise eyebrows about what they are up to. I have my own theories but that's for a totally different section of this forum.


I would agree with that. To quote my old self: "Giving people this understanding that you can only make amazing discoveries with a 10 million dollar expensive particle retardor is the ultimate step towards monopolizing ~science~ and knowledge". Though I'm not familiar with the more esoteric side of them (not that I want to be, honestly).


3D Printing Bear said:


> I also see some Cymatics patterns in there, which I believe is also key in all of this, i.e. the 'frequency' component.


Yeah, it's surely the same principle only applied to a different scenario.



3D Printing Bear said:


> Nigel has formulas that derive the potential raw energy flow within a magnet of given mass and strength. One of the main ones he goes back to a lot is ME/I=E, or (Magnetic Energy)/Intertia = Energy. I have yet to gather up all the equations he's used in various videos and put them all in one place to start working through how best to use and validate them. His arrangement to create a PIN (Point of Infinite Neutrality) I can theoretically calculate from the small one I built and will try to do that soon and put it up here for others to check out. What I'm still looking for is how or if he figures in gauss values into the equations or not.


I saw those equations in his book though I haven't read enough to actually understand what is meant by magnetic energy. That point of infinity is likely his understanding of counterspace, which is infinite but also has no spatial locus and dimensions. I think Ken would agree with that (not to put any words in his mouth though).


3D Printing Bear said:


> I think this makes a great deal of sense for an actual cause for the lag and phase disparity. I hadn't take much time to think about that "field flow" through the shape it forms, but it makes sense that "off balance" at the zero-point would throw dielectric balance off in order to create a flow, or "suction" at one pole. I think I'm starting to grasp why people say getting closer to that null/zero-point cross-over of the field is where so much of the energy is.
> 
> It definitely seems like there some real truth to sink one's teeth into between Ken's and Nigel's theories and work. I look forward to sharing what I find and reading about what others continue to come up with!


As much sense as it may have seemed to make, there are some logic gaps that I couldn't address on the spot. I found some enlightening stuff in dielectric's answer so I will be addressing that later (It's all the way on the bottom). I think I was largely wrong with what I said.


3D Printing Bear said:


> This is something I'm not nearly as familiar with but will definitely look more up about now. I sadly know little of Steinmetz's work personally and it's due time for me to look up more about him and collect some of his writings.


Today Steinmetz is only really known for his discovery of magnetic hysterysis and how to fix motors suffering from that problem but it would be an insult to his name to assume that this was his only achievement. When it comes to math and physics, the guy was an unparalleled genuis during his and probably also our time. Only the fact that his stuff was too close to the truth caused TPTB to largely expunge his legacy from the annals of history as is often the case with genuine truth seekers. Few people know that he was heavily involved in Tesla's AC generator which would have been mostly unusable if it hadn't been for Steinmetz. With his ability to predict the behaviour of machines using his established formulas (which he derived from previous works of Heaviside and Maxwell), he was an unstoppable force and I'm sure he would be celebrated as a hero much like Einstein today if it wouldn't be for the circumstances of this current world...

Okayyyyy, now onto dielectric...


Dielectric said:


> Quite honestly I have not even had time to think, we are moving so fast, let alone consider deeply what you've said in previous posts, though in all instances, or most, I have seen or brushed upon the material you have presented.
> 
> I do not know enough to agree or disagree about transverse or so-called scalar waves. I think scalar is what Nikolai Kozyrev called torsional waves. I just began reading this a day or two before coming back to Stolen History and discovering this thread so I haven't finished reading the whole thing but here possibly might be an answer.  Scalar has always been somewhat bamboozling a name to me personally so I was hoping to get a better grasp on this by reading this information below.
> 
> ...


Same goes for me. I honestly want to discuss a bit more before I go into the reading-phase ^^

The common analogy used for transverse vs scalar/longitudinal has to do with water. Have you ever tried to talk with a friend while underwater? The sound waves seems to be propagating very quickly but what about the waves on the surface of the water? Those classic waves we see all the time which expand in a circular manner and deminish over time and distance? Those are wayyyyy slower than the sound waves underwater. The difference is longitudinal waves vs transverse waves. Longitudinal waves are fast and transverse waves are slow. Transverse waves only occur at the border of a medium. This is super super important for later because this is one of the most revealing phenomena for when it comes to the properties of the ether. But as I said, transverse waves occur only at the border of a medium. If a body of water was infinitely large, there would be no transverse waves because you would never get to a surface. There would only be longitudinal waves. Only longitudinal waves eventually give rise to transverse waves. This is also important to note.
When we refer to a longitudinal wave phenomenon in/of the ether we call it scalar, because it technically isn't a wave, since the ether is not made up of particles that can propagate waves. The ether is only one thing. The effects of scalar are measured only in force/strength (volts per timeunit) and not frequency.



Dielectric said:


> My "present" understanding is that the dielectric field is around us at all times. That the dielectric is the counterspatial medium in which we exist and are created from. It is as though we were fish in the ocean and the Universe is our ocean, only it is an invisible sea we swim in and like fish we are unaware of what we exist in. Tesla talking about radiant energy being all around us comes to mind.
> 
> This sea is essentially undetectable except for some devices like a Kapitza Spider, which I believe demonstrates there is a superfluidity to surrounding space and which exerts pressure upon matter. * I might have this understanding wrong.  See here Kapitza Superfluid Jet Powered Spider Galaxy Cosmology Model


I think it is easy to misunderstand Tesla's words. I'm obviously not qualified to interpret the meaning of Tesla's words but from my own understanding I have to say that I think the phrase "around us" was only used because we lack a better term. English simply isn't well calibrated for an exchange of metaphysical ideas. It becomes important to remember what I said before. Transverse waves occur only at the border of a medium. If the dielectric field was really all around us (in space) at all times, how come light has transverse wave components then? An infinitely large body of water would never create transverse waves. How come light does it then? Well, that is because the ether is not around us in space. I would instead say that the ether is more like a "universal law" that can be invoked at any time from anywhere. At the end of the day, universal laws only exist because a common source for everything exists, that being the ether. Undoubtedly a difficult concept to wrap one's head around but to me it is the only logical conclusion.
I'm not quite sure what information to extract from the first link you posted. Could you elaborate?



Dielectric said:


> If magnetism is the manifestation of a slowed inertial dielectric medium, then the crystalline geometry of molecules that form the structured crystals of matter are what is responsible for the creation of magnetic fields on planetary bodies. Not that this is the only means by which magnetic poles develop on planets but it should be a primary source for the production of magnetic poles to begin from.
> 
> * Adding this; everything is subject to revision and all knowledge is fluid.
> 
> ...


What is your reason for assuming that a slowing down of the dielectric is what causes magnetism? Seems a little counter-intuitive to me. I thought a speeding up would be more plausible. If ether/counterspace/the dielectric field is synonymous with rest, then it shouldn't move at all, no? After all, since space does not exist in counterspace, there can't be any movement in it either. Only through a disturbance of the ether does it "speed up" and turn into a discharge into space. Ken does indeed say that magnetism creates mass and volume, but he also said that a black hole is a supermass where "dielectricity has overthrown magnetisms ability to keep the mass within the visible/spatial universe" which would imply that it is possible to bring masses into counterspace by means of amplified dielectricity.

I am pretty confident that I AM wrong about this by the way. There are still gaps in my logic which are indicators that some of my ideas are still incorrect.



Dielectric said:


> I'm going to paraphrase and reword from this source: What’s Up with Gyroscopic Precession a.k.a. Phase Lag
> 
> _Gyroscopic precession _is a reactionary-action that happens when a force is applied on a spinning body; when a force is applied to a spinning object the maximum reaction occurs approximately 90º later & _in the direction of rotation_.
> 
> ...


Thank you!! So my idea of a time delay was indeed incorrect. I can tell you, if I hadn't seen this concept in a Vsauce video some years ago, I would not have understood this explanation without pictures. This makes so much more sense, although I still don't understand how one would take advantage of this like Ken says. I also don't understand why this torque happens in the first place.



Dielectric said:


> What I don't know, and I do not know if anyone else knows either, is if a magnet has a true accretion disk and if so is there one or two dielectric accretion disks. I've pretty much assumed that the dielectric plane of a magnet is an accretion disk for a long time but I could be wrong. I'm not sure Ken has said what he thinks on this either, but my initial reasoning was that when accelerated a magnets dielectric field increases, or is spun up, which should translate in to greater magnetic strength and which suggests to me that there is at least one accretion disk. However, in astrophysics a galactic jet has two "hidden" accretion disks.  Hidden because apparently they are invisible which seems to be a nood to there being an invisible ether that creates large spinning accumulation plates.


I'm actually not sure what is meant by accretion disk so I couldn't say. I never heard of the invisible accretion disks of galactic jets but I did a quick search for "accretion" in Ken's book and here are some semi-randomly selected results:








*

*

Sounds to me like accretion disk and dielectric plane of inertia is essentially the same, hm?

Looking forward to your answers* *


----------



## Dielectric (Mar 24, 2022)

Guys I have read both and will reply later as the horror's of reality demand I go to the store, the dump, and repair the mail box that some drunken crackhead knocked over.  Can't wait and so much more. I need to get some stuff ordered so that I can mess around with this battery thingy and also 3D Bear check your conversations. I have a question about the grounding on the battery that I couldn't see in the video.

Ah...so hard to go deal with reality right now...


3D Printing Bear said:


> This is Nigel's main project and focus as far as I know right now. Before getting connected with Nigel I actually connected with one of his PCAM engineers down in Australia named Michael Tuckwell, who has been SUPER nice (and smart) and helpful to me as I've got started with Nigel's research. He actually has some cool videos of a monopole magnet build that I'm still working on replicating at home myself.


I have no idea what a PCAM is but maybe if I read the material you gave me I will find out. I will say that Clif High's radical linguistics reports forecast a new epoch (*at least 10 to 15 years ago) in which these future forecasts had a section devoted to what Clif termed "SciFi World" and which includes, quote; "the new electrics."  I am confident that is what we are monkeying with right now with this Quantum Battery and Nigel's other invention, this PCAM thingy.

Accretion Disks: Think Tesla's Turbine here, but in space and vacuuming up surrounding space, or so we are told they are vacuuming up surrounding space, and then converting that supposed vacuum into energy and matter. Now does that make any sense to you? Well let's just push or little tiny non-PHD un-certified brains onwards.

Accretion disks power galactic jets in much the same way a Tesla Turbine is said to work. A magnet is a very close approximation of a galactic jet. How close is what we are trying to determine precisely. I think they are basically identical.

A galactic jet is similar to a Ranque-Hilsch Counter Rotational Votex Tube. There are a number of variations on the Ranque-Hilsch tube but the ones that have cold air being ejected out one end and hot out the other are the ones which are most similar because Galactic Jets eject planetary scale crap out both ends. Only difference seems to be that one is self powered and lives in outer space and the other takes an air compressor and an electrical cord.

In a galactic jet the matter/energy (*Creation from the supposed vacuum of space right?) is ejected out either end in vast quantities, or on a planetary scale so to speak: Ken has a video where he briefly mentions the scale of this thing but it's very big. The source I cited is an excellent source on Astrophysics and highly recommended in this area.

Notice the connection here to superfluids continues to this day in research. So the accretion disks are said to be double layered and hidden, which is code for "invisible" in astrophysics and means, apparently, dielectric counterspatial medium.

In other words, these disks that a spinning are in counterspace and invisible and hidden but in the middle of no where in outer space, and then we suddenly have this thingy blowing crap out like no tomorrow and on a planetary scale but without any visible explanation how? Splain that one right?  So this is why they are called, quote; "hidden accretion disks."     I had to decipher this out on my own because we cannot have anything referencing some sort of counterspatial medium which isn't in the official narrative.  So it's the ether and yes the ether is counterspatially located and thus invisible, but even so it envelopes all reality as space envelopes the atmosphere of our planet.

Quote from the Holographicblogspot.
" Superfluid earth labs have discovered everything real that a phony black hole is supposed to be doing:  (1) Superfluids absorb, trap, capture, or slow light speed way down in what is called a "Bose Einstein Condensate" which is a misinterpretation term used exclusively in relativity for laboratory superfluids.(2)  Superfluids form an insulating double layered "concealing accretion disk" where originate bipolar jets that carry electric currents and form Birkeland currents that shape the spinning galaxy. (3) Superfluid helium forms spiral arm Kapitza filaments where stars form inside. (4) Spinning superfluids carry the angular momentum in quantized vortices that carry electric currents that produce associated cosmic scale magnetic fields and vice versa. "

Kapitza Superfluid Jet Powered Spider Galaxy Cosmology Model

What would these accretion disk's look like then? * Notice that my esteemed source say's these disk are, quote; "hidden double layered accretion disks."  So apparently astrophysicists have already theorized that something like the image below are what these things look like and that they are vacuuming up the surrounding space. Apparently space is dark and nobody can see these, but they can see everything else, they can see something is ejecting crap all over for no visible or rational reason.








I mentioned this now rare book by Harry Stein, and entitled; "*Mind Machines You Can Build*" Now if you print these vortices off, or you can simply draw something similar with clockwise and counter-clockwise rotations, or if you take two swastika's, with one left facing and the other right facing, and then have someone close their eyes and put those in their hands with their arms outstretched, and obviously both schematics facing up so as to maintain the opposed fields of rotation, then what you should get is that one hand will seem heavier than the other. Further, there is apparently evidence that some simple circuits do not even need to exist in a material form and or that parts can simply be drawn with an ink pen to connect one part to another to result in working device. If you hunt you can probably find this book in a PDF on the net.

Ok lots and lots and lots more but let me stop here for the time being or I'll be typing all night.

_*Forgot the most important part naturally...lol!~*
These disks are where? They are in counterspace right? What are they then vacuuming up? Obviously counterspatial medium and it's this medium we have, ourselves, conjectured must be the basis of matter and that's what these so-called galactic jets are ejecting out both ends.

I'd love to say vomiting out both ends because understanding this, and in a public domain, well I imagine that might make some persons suffer the same physiological outcomes; after all we are talking here about boundless energy creation and with some degree of understanding how that takes place.

These things are creating matter but from where? Obviously from an invisible source; from counterspace itself.
Remember I said you had a unique ability to ask important and significant questions? _

This thread has already helped me tie together lose ends and this one is probably the most significant of them all. Now we can get back to the meat of the matter and which is where Flexus asked; "What makes  counterspace leave," and now that we know one way it does it we can think about how best to coax more out of it right?


----------



## Dielectric (Mar 25, 2022)

3D Printing Bear said:


> What is Nigel's Quantum Battery: In the most basic form its two small thin magnets with zinc, damp/wet paper, and copper sandwiched in between, ideally with the paper soaked in a 5 - 10% magnesium solution. I found that adding in an actual thin piece of magnesium ribbon strip between the paper and zinc gave a significant boost in voltage. In further experimenting I've learned _many_ factors play into the QB performance, hence it's a new technology in need of proper development. The materials chosen, their thickness & density, their polar and axial alignment, the water/solution soaking the paper/cellulose layer; all of these are factors I've seen the changes in first hand. I've even replaced the copper for cheap pyrolytic graphite and tried aluminum foil to replace the magnesium all to different effects. Currently the highest voltage I'm seeing is from this layer combo for a single cell: [magnet, pyrolytic graphite, wet/damp cardstock, magnesium, zinc, magnet] Simple stack on in the same order to increase voltage. [NOTE: I only got to ~1.8V on a cell after aligning the magnets and materials. hint, zinc should be 90 degree to graphite or copper layer]


What I find interesting here is the specific reference to putting the the zinc in at a 90 degree angle. Not quite sure what you mean by that but considering the following it is likely to be important.


Fexus said:


> So my idea of a time delay was indeed incorrect. I can tell you, if I hadn't seen this concept in a Vsauce video some years ago, I would not have understood this explanation without pictures. This makes so much more sense, although I still don't understand how one would take advantage of this like Ken says. I also don't understand why this torque happens in the first place.


Yes, it seems you are correct, but as far as we know this "time delay" is not to be misunderstood as monkeying with time itself, but rather explainable by resistance to change in angular rotation.

If a wheel, that is not spinning, is suspended from one end of its axle by a string and then is allowed to drop some distance it will oscillate side to side like a pendulum.

A spinning wheel will react differently. In this case the point where the string connects to the axle will form a pivot point and then the whole rest of the axle and spinning wheel will rotate around the pivot point describing a circle as it rotates, and the string from it's suspended is the center point of this circle about which the whole is now rotating. Precession is said to cause this action and I know everyone has seen this demonstrated with toy gyro's and a string, although truly understanding it an entirely other matter.




The Wozz: A Gyroscopic Spinning Top, Stays Spinning For Over 30 Minutes

Ok, that's that, but now the explanations begin, and of course bear in mind here the mantra that "math cannot lie."  Well maybe the math cannot lie, but that doesn't mean the story described by the math isn't anything but fictional: Something every policeman and parent should know instinctively is the creativity of lying by children and criminals alike, yet somehow when it comes to what we think we know, and especially in education where they punish you with an F grade for not validating the ...cough...inventive explanations, because of these so called mathematical proofs there is absolute self inflicted blindness to the use of mathematics in story telling.

Gravity is ultimately said to be the reason that torque is produced in this example.

Officially the action is described as follows:
From a mathematical point of view, this phenomena occurs because of the vector addition of the existing angular momentum of the spinning wheel and the angular momentum that is added due to the torque (due to gravity). Creation explanation> _* because torque is caused by gravity_.

Now the second part and without visuals this is impossible to understand and even then...



Go read through this because this illustration, not their's either but from some unknown text book, is worth the effort.
Spinning Bike Wheel Example, how is angular momentum conserved?

The torque on the wheel points in a direction perpendicular to the existing angular momentum of the spinning wheel (right-hand- rule). Hence it increases the angular momentum in a direction perpendicular to it. This changes the angular momentum and causes the wheel to rotate in the horizontal plane instead of falling and oscillating in the vertical plane.

Also it's not like I know how this works either. I think this is what Kozyrev torsional physics may explain. Don't let the title here mislead you. This is the first bit of information that I've come across that seems to condense the work of Kozyrev in torsional physics.

This is why I was pleased to find some information on Kozyrev's torsional physics. I have a direct link to Claude Swanson's Article on Kozyrev's Torsional Physics & entitled; "The Torsion Field And The Aura."  Kozyrevs' torsion physics is sometimes cited by others, and whom also are clueless what it is about, and so I was and am a bit excited to get this information.  This link should open directly to the PDF itself. So far it's been enlightening and probably does explain where this torsion comes from.
https://journals.sfu.ca/seemj/index.php/seemj/article/download/425/386


We know from Rawls and Davis that the magnetic field has some influence upon growth via this phase disparity between the poles, and which some have described as time altering. I'm not sure that is at all accurate.  That it is changing and directly influencing living biology cannot be denied, but altering time is quite another matter and one to be wary of leaping on to.
Albert Roy DAVIS / Walter RAWLS Biomagnetism

So, it turns out that torque is explained as being the product of gravity. That's what I'm getting out of this.


----------



## Fexus (Mar 25, 2022)

Dielectric said:


> What I find interesting here is the specific reference to putting the the zinc in at a 90 degree angle. Not quite sure what you mean by that but considering the following it is likely to be important.
> 
> Yes, it seems you are correct, but as far as we know this "time delay" is not to be misunderstood as monkeying with time itself, but rather explainable by resistance to change in angular rotation.
> 
> ...


I will be replying in full later. I just wanted to attach this awesome video that taught me this principle originally:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHGKIzCcVa0_


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Mar 25, 2022)

Dielectric said:


> Quite honestly I have not even had time to think, we are moving so fast, let alone consider deeply what you've said in previous posts, though in all instances, or most, I have seen or brushed upon the material you have presented.


Fast indeed!! I could not be more impressed by the intellect and depth of knowledge dropped in responses on this thread so far. It's much more than I anticipated with this post but I'm totally thrilled.



Dielectric said:


> I do not know enough to agree or disagree about transverse or so-called scalar waves. I think scalar is what Nikolai Kozyrev called torsional waves. I just began reading this a day or two before coming back to Stolen History and discovering this thread so I haven't finished reading the whole thing but here possibly might be an answer. Scalar has always been somewhat bamboozling a name to me personally so I was hoping to get a better grasp on this by reading this information below.
> 
> Pages 64 & 65. "_The Torsion Field And The Aura"_
> THE TORSION FIELD AND THE AURA | Swanson | Subtle Energies & Energy Medicine Journal Archives
> THE TORSION FIELD AND THE AURA | Semantic Scholar


This will be interested to read up on. I've always had a similar view of scalar waves and the terminology thereof. Torsion is concept I can wrap my brain around a little more easily so this sounds like a great addition to the discussion. I think I've got like 2 years worth of excellent reading material from a few days of responses from you fantastically smart folks!



Dielectric said:


> My "present" understanding is that the dielectric field is around us at all times. That the dielectric is the counterspatial medium in which we exist and are created from. It is as though we were fish in the ocean and the Universe is our ocean, only it is an invisible sea we swim in and like fish we are unaware of what we exist in. Tesla talking about radiant energy being all around us comes to mind.


I like this description. =] It seems like there are many times the most accurate analogy to the "dielectric ether" is an ocean or fluid from which all thinks take shape and exist within. I'd never thought of it as counterspace before but I really appreciate that idea getting bought up because the more I think about it the more it makes sense. The 'Space Counterspace' book I look forward to reading.



Dielectric said:


> Rocks and specifically quartz rocks, along with others, should slow down the dielectric. It is probably not surprising that this is the case since quartz acts like a prism, and if a prism is only truly manipulating the ether itself, and which becomes visible as light, then the geometry of crystalline structures can cause the light/ether to fracture into an array of colors, and we know that these colors have specific properties which include magnetic properties, and if this is the case then it is also the case that one could slow the process by refraction.
> The Magnetic Personality of Violet
> (*I tried very hard to make this as big a salad as possible)
> 
> If magnetism is the manifestation of a slowed inertial dielectric medium, then the crystalline geometry of molecules that form the structured crystals of matter are what is responsible for the creation of magnetic fields on planetary bodies. Not that this is the only means by which magnetic poles develop on planets but it should be a primary source for the production of magnetic poles to begin from.


Aww the beauty and constant presence of Geometry! You touched on something I think is very important to how dielectric flows and pressures are "manifested". So much seems to come down to the atomic and molecular structure of matter as to how it reacts to various energies and fields. Nigel mentioned this to me regarding the structure of the metals in the QB and how the magnetic field passes through them and different angles, hence my learning that the zinc should be 90 degrees off from the copper or pyroyltic graphite.

That bit about violet light making steel magnetic is crazy! I had no idea there was a "silent war" going on against voilet within the rainbow....



Dielectric said:


> I think that it is reasonable to consider that the power of a magnet is defined by it's ability to slow the dielectric field. I mean that seems reasonable to me as a beginning, and to which I would add that I also think a function of the geometry of the crystals in the metals that comprise the make up of the magnet are critical, and that those must have an organized structure to get the greatest effect, and those factors along with the density of the crystals, or unit's per volume are what probably defines the strength of a conventional magnet.
> I've gone off the rails huh? Wasn't what you were looking for and probably rightly so regarding the strength of a magnet/magnetic field.
> I'm not saying you're wrong about this. I'm saying It isn't clear to me because of what I think I understand, however..


I think you're touching on all the aspects of the detailed atomic molecular properties of materials that give rise to the slowing of the dielectric field (i.e. magnetism) and don't think it's off the rails at all. Granted... finding/building to tools and equations to accurately measure and test it all is of course another story, but I do think you're hitting on all the right material properties to look at. =]


----------



## Dielectric (Mar 25, 2022)

It is a good concise video and I do appreciate it. I think it clearly does a good job, but the video explains these actions as caused by gravity. It's gravity does this and gravity causes that. 

 So remembering that we are addressing this quantum battery and why it's doing what it is doing is our purpose, and so as to kind of keep us on track here, I think that the idea here is that gravity is responsible for a reactionary torque to a spinning object and having something to do with right angle turns.

The explanations given in the video are not wrong per say, but rather that these actions/re-actions hinge on gravity, and which is in no way addressed, but which is the key to comprehending the action & reactions, and also (interestingly) I don't think I've ever seen any video's by anyone which deals with the upwards propulsive properties as explained below taken from the link I cited and which are worth taking note of.

Reply by kuruman
_Yes, sorry, I was a bit hasty with my explanation. The angular momentum vector that points up in the "final" picture is the vector sum of the spin of the person plus chair, the spin of the wheel and the orbital angular momentum of the spinning wheel. Stricly speaking, there should be three vectors drawn in the "final" picture, two of which are up and have a combined magnitude of twice the magnitude of the down vector.
Reference: Spinning Bike Wheel Example, how is angular momentum conserved?_

Could the placement of Zinc at a 90 degree inclination maybe also play some role in the Quantum Battery reaction which is similar to the effect of gravity?

I'm guessing that the crystalline structure is the reason it's producing a change. There's a reason that 90 degrees offset produces an outcome substantially different than if it were not at a 90 degree angle. It could be as simple as knowing that Zinc is a diamagnetic. A diamagnetic is a a dielectric reflector, a mirror to magnetism, but is it going to reorient the magnetic by 90 degree's? That doesn't seem likely but it does seem likely that it would change the angle by diamagnetic reflection of the magnetic field.

Some home grown experiments might be in order to find that one out more.

In my mind this improvement produced by the orientation of the Zinc would seem to correlate with the discussion obliquely. What we are missing here is that we have magnets, super magnets right, and which are key to the Quantum Battery, but where is the reciprocal? Does a reciprocal to a neodymium magnet even exist?

See, I just bet you that there is a reciprocal, and I think that reciprocal is going to involve silver. Silver because it has a high melting point and is highly diamagnetic. Magnets have been around since forever and we think and talk about those all the time, but a reciprocal diamagnetic reflector that bends or reflects the magnetic? If that does exist it is hiding somewhere. Possibly in a MIC's vault (*military Industrial complex), or out in plain sight but totally un-noticed: Have to do some searching is the idea.

If there's been this focus on how to create really strong magnets then you can just about be positive the reverse is also true, and that the reason we have super magnets today has more to do with capitalizing on their development as a means to profit from their development, or recoup part of the expense of R& D in this field., but the object to their development is almost certain to be aimed at other ends.

To my mind this is the way the system works: Anything that's been developed for other purposes has made it's way to the market under what is essentially a covert means. Like looky here, this neat'0 super magnets we just invented, or here for 1952 is the all new Radar Range. So using that kind of distorted view it is logical to think that somewhere there already exists a super diamagnetic reflector, and such thing is just about one step from an gravity shield.

Gravity (in all instances) is defined as an acceleration, and in Wheelers' explanation, gravity is defined as an acceleration towards counterspace, and by an incoherent dielectric field, and which is what we might describe as a field of static dielectricity accelerating towards a coherent magnetic field, and that is because the coherent magnetic field has a counterspatial vortex at it's core.
(*I know you know this, I'm just stating it for others)

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Added this. Not too sure about adding this but I am sure it will be entertaining at the very least.



3D Printing Bear said:


> I like this description. =] It seems like there are many times the most accurate analogy to the "dielectric ether" is an ocean or fluid from which all thinks take shape and exist within. I'd never thought of it as counterspace before but I really appreciate that idea getting bought up because the more I think about it the more it makes sense. The 'Space Counterspace' book I look forward to reading.


Trust me, most of that book is beyond me. I'm no mathematician for sure. Geometry is spatial and more readily understood by myself. I only cited the book, and hunted it up to have on hand for others whom are adept with the mathematics, and to show that there are some very deep and serious texts which delve in to this topic. I just wanted to show that this is not some crackpot concept that's half baked which I think suggests that such an omission cannot be anything but intentional.

The way I understand counterspace is that it is everywhere, it's right there next to us right now, only it's another space counter to our own. Remember me talking about these invisible tubes that run out from our brains and through counterspace, and which then connect back to our brains forming halo's?  What we are calling the ether/counterspace/hyperspace, these are what the Hindu's call the God Vishnu, and who is the source of all creation in that religion.

Vishnu is the All-Pervading One, derived from “vis’ in Sanskrit which means both ‘to spread’ and ‘to be present everywhere’.

A little hesitant about going here next but in for penny in for a pound right?   This is way off from the topic and then again maybe not.
Near as I've been able to determine there are two aspects to this counter-spatial domain. One is physical and one is incorporeal and mental that involves consciousness.

Now to our brain washed western minds this place, this counterspace, it's got to be something like an energy field, or it's something like another dimension, which is the result of mathematical savants mental masturbations gone wild, and those sorts of understanding are likely where science fiction scribblers, and some theoretical ideas come from, especially those that have come from wacked out mathematical savants whom have mathematically proven that there are other alternative worlds, that for example if you could just jump one second back or ahead there would be the whole world but devoid of people: These are fantasies.

I am by no means an expert on counterspace, I am not even a novice, but it isn't what we Westerner's think it might be. Not from what I've been able to cobble together anyways.  For starters counterspace is not a place matter exists in. It is incorporeal and the closest thing to describing what it is would probably be a dream; a dream of the Universe.

It is not a dream world however much it may seem to be one for these whom may make the travel and it isn't a hallucination induced by certain drugs that aid in getting access to it either. Nobody I've listened to who have gone there says anything that makes me conclude this is all just some wacky shared experience.

We have to recognize that there is strong evidence that you can go in to counterspace and that it is an incorporeal space where the intellect of the Universe is contained and which contains the consciousness of life throughout the universe; this has been known for a long time by some peoples. The knowledge is ancient to human beings. To do this requires almost all people to use natures help. After all, you're created from nature. Mostly the reason natures drugs are illegal is because in that place you can meet the consciousness of other beings and this is something the powers that be absolutely cannot have because it is a direct threat to their power for a host of reason.

This may all sound a little wacked out but it is described by some pretty serious people so it's not something an intelligent person can simply dismiss, and more importantly it's repeatable, which is the very foundation of the scientific process, so you can enter this space and stay there, and interact with other beings consciousness whom are there, and often times I'm told they are there for the express purpose hoping to make contact with human beings.

The only thing is you just cannot access it in a physical form, but mentally you can access it, and this is what has been reported by people I would take very seriously. Now the system has explained these experiences as drug induced hallucinations and muddied the waters by intentionally flooding world with artificially contrived dopes, and so for most people just seeing what a crackhead looks like is enough to convince them that all drugs are horrible, except those handed out by their doctor, those are of course completely safe right? So mostly the war on drugs had a specific intent to destroy and to discredit those whom have tried to bring this understanding out. Probably why the indigenous peoples had to be wiped out is that they all understood this.

Traveling via counterspace is what we would call teleportation. Anywhere you can think to go your mind can take you there instantaneously, it's just that you don't know that, but there are known examples of this taking place and which cannot be explained by any other means.  Today we might call this quantum tunneling.

We being on a physical plane understand counter space is the dielectric field. I used to think it was possible to travel across the Universe using this field with machines, specifically the tetrahedronal shaped ones, but today I'm not at all sure about that, nor am I sure that is the way to do it; to cross the galaxy.

From what I now think I understand, and which is largely based on the stories I've been told about interactions with the consciousness of other life that so called psychonauts have reported, it can be conjectured that any real alien UFO's we are witnessing may be created in-situ (*on-the-spot), and out of the ether itself. There is almost no other possible way that I can conceive which can explain some of the phenomena which has been captured on video, and when it comes to reports of physical encounters the variety and incomprehensible natue of the reported physical bodies of these range from the fantastical to the completely irrational. It is as if they came out of a crazy dream in many instances.

The thing about all this is that we ourselves, specifically Flexus, seems to have validated this idea that the reality is created from the immaterial and if that's the case then anything is possible.


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Mar 25, 2022)

Dielectric said:


> Guys I have read both and will reply later as the horror's of reality demand I go to the store, the dump, and repair the mail box that some drunken crackhead knocked over. Can't wait and so much more. I need to get some stuff ordered so that I can mess around with this battery thingy and also 3D Bear check your conversations. I have a question about the grounding on the battery that I couldn't see in the video.
> 
> Ah...so hard to go deal with reality right now...


Ahhh... the menial demands of life. =] All is well and there is of course no time limits, constraints, or expectations when it comes to this thread or the discussions therein, at least from me anyway. I did check my conversations though and didn't see a question about grounding though, perhaps it didn't send? Hit me up anytime regardless and I'll do my best to answer. Hopefully my next video will answer some questions for people.



Dielectric said:


> I have no idea what a PCAM is but maybe if I read the material you gave me I will find out. I will say that Clif High's radical linguistics reports forecast a new epoch (*at least 10 to 15 years ago) in which these future forecasts had a section devoted to what Clif termed "SciFi World" and which includes, quote; "the new electrics." I am confident that is what we are monkeying with right now with this Quantum Battery and Nigel's other invention, this PCAM thingy.


Yet another interesting topic to go look up.   And yes I think you're right. I haven't even mentioned the LED based computing concept Nigel has talked about, which would theoretically be in three dimensions and process at the speed of light. "Quantum Computing eat your heart out." You're touching onto one of the many reasons I'm so compelled to build, experiment, and prove out these devices and concepts. I'm hoping this summer to get a basic foundry/casting setup to turn 3D prints into metal/alloy forms to test with.



Dielectric said:


> What would these accretion disk's look like then? * Notice that my esteemed source say's these disk are, quote; "hidden double layered accretion disks." So apparently astrophysicists have already theorized that something like the image below are what these things look like and that they are vacuuming up the surrounding space. Apparently space is dark and nobody can see these, but they can see everything else, they can see something is ejecting crap all over for no visible or rational reason.


I had never thought about the accretion disk concept to the magnetic/dielectric inertial plane until you first mentioned it. I frankly have not spent much time in the world of Astrophysics and galactic behavior. This notion of a 'hidden double layered accretion disk' makes sense in my mind then it comes to the dual-directional field inertia going on within a magnetic. From what Nigel and I believe Ken have discovered and mentioned is this positive and negative inertia in both directions, and the idea of that duplicating the accretion disk "layer" makes at least some sense to me. I'm _hardly_ any form of expert though...



Dielectric said:


> A spinning wheel will react differently. In this case the point where the string connects to the axle will form a pivot point and then the whole rest of the axle and spinning wheel will rotate around the pivot point describing a circle as it rotates, and the string from it's suspended is the center point of this circle about which the whole is now rotating. Precession is said to cause this action and I know everyone has seen this demonstrated with toy gyro's and a string, although truly understanding it an entirely other matter.


After reading and seeing this the statement/equation Nigel has made many times continues to make more sense: ∏>∞ (pi > infinity) which he does various proofs of that I've seen but not fully "walked through" myself. I need more time to study!



Dielectric said:


> Also it's not like I know how this works either. I think this is what Kozyrev torsional physics may explain. Don't let the title here mislead you. This is the first bit of information that I've come across that seems to condense the work of Kozyrev in torsional physics.
> 
> This is why I was pleased to find some information on Kozyrev's torsional physics. I have a direct link to Claude Swanson's Article on Kozyrev's Torsional Physics & entitled; "The Torsion Field And The Aura." Kozyrevs' torsion physics is sometimes cited by others, and whom also are clueless what it is about, and so I was and am a bit excited to get this information. This link should open directly to the PDF itself. So far it's been enlightening and probably does explain where this torsion comes from.
> https://journals.sfu.ca/seemj/index.php/seemj/article/download/425/386


Yet another interesting piece to the puzzle that will cool to check out. I'm hugely impressed how much you've looked into this wide and deep topic. I feel like I'm running out of useful input at this point with my sheer lack of knowledge, but I love the discussion and am learning a great deal as this thread develops. 


Fexus said:


> YES! YES! YES! Ken said almost the exact same although I probably won't be able to find the video in which he did it anymore but I'm pretty sure I accurately remember his words: "light is nothing other than an incorporeal magnet".


I thought I remember Ken saying pretty much the same thing as well but have really only just randomly watched a bunch of his videos over the last several months. I was just happy to find two different smart people saying MANY of the same things about magnetism. =]



Fexus said:


> I saw those equations in his book though I haven't read enough to actually understand what is meant by magnetic energy. That point of infinity is likely his understanding of counterspace, which is infinite but also has no spatial locus and dimensions. I think Ken would agree with that (not to put any words in his mouth though).


I have spent a woefully small amount of time gathering together all of Nigel's equations to piece them all together in a useful order to myself. There are a few videos where he goes into the details of the magnetic mass as it get translated out to his ME/I = E equation but again, I need more time to look into it all. I've been having a difficult enough time just recording new QB videos lately....



Fexus said:


> Few people know that he was heavily involved in Tesla's AC generator which would have been mostly unusable if it hadn't been for Steinmetz. With his ability to predict the behaviour of machines using his established formulas (which he derived from previous works of Heaviside and Maxwell), he was an unstoppable force and I'm sure he would be celebrated as a hero much like Einstein today if it wouldn't be for the circumstances of this current world...


I did not actually know that about Steinmetz working with Tesla's AC generator. Talk about a brilliant group at that period in time. Makes one wonder how much they discovered vs. just re-discovered from much older knowledge, especially considering the main topics of this wonderful site!



Fexus said:


> The common analogy used for transverse vs scalar/longitudinal has to do with water. Have you ever tried to talk with a friend while underwater? The sound waves seems to be propagating very quickly but what about the waves on the surface of the water? Those classic waves we see all the time which expand in a circular manner and deminish over time and distance? Those are wayyyyy slower than the sound waves underwater. The difference is longitudinal waves vs transverse waves. Longitudinal waves are fast and transverse waves are slow. Transverse waves only occur at the border of a medium. This is super super important for later because this is one of the most revealing phenomena for when it comes to the properties of the ether. But as I said, transverse waves occur only at the border of a medium. If a body of water was infinitely large, there would be no transverse waves because you would never get to a surface. There would only be longitudinal waves. Only longitudinal waves eventually give rise to transverse waves. This is also important to note.


I like this analogy and have not heard of or read it before. It certainly sparks my desire to dive as far into wave/field theory and math as much as I can, as well as pick up useful books on the topic like some already recommended by yourself and dielectric. Either way this is the best mental picture I've come across of transverse and longitudinal waves.   



Fexus said:


> What is your reason for assuming that a slowing down of the dielectric is what causes magnetism? Seems a little counter-intuitive to me. I thought a speeding up would be more plausible. If ether/counterspace/the dielectric field is synonymous with rest, then it shouldn't move at all, no? After all, since space does not exist in counterspace, there can't be any movement in it either. Only through a disturbance of the ether does it "speed up" and turn into a discharge into space. Ken does indeed say that magnetism creates mass and volume, but he also said that a black hole is a supermass where "dielectricity has overthrown magnetisms ability to keep the mass within the visible/spatial universe" which would imply that it is possible to bring masses into counterspace by means of amplified dielectricity.
> 
> I am pretty confident that I AM wrong about this by the way. There are still gaps in my logic which are indicators that some of my ideas are still incorrect.


I had a random thought on this all the sudden that might be TOTAL nonsense, but here it goes: What is the acceleration of the dielectric paired with the resulting inertial deceleration that gives rise to the dual-pole field flow we see in magnetism? I have NO concrete basis for this in terms of a theoretical model however, so please let me know if it makes little to no sense. =]


----------



## Dielectric (Mar 26, 2022)

Ok, well I know that one sent you off in to ether, so to return to the topic of counterspace I found this video which gives some visual clues about it, which may help when you encounter it so that you recognize what you're dealing with, demonstrated here by using a Lakhovsky Mulitwave Oscillation Transformer.  I believe this was constructed by Eric Dollard and Aaron Murakami.  Aaron describes the machine in the first six minutes and then from about 6:30 you get a demonstration using different tubes filled with gases.



The point of this demonstration has to do with recognizing when you're encountering counterspace, which may be important because this may happen while experimenting, and if so this video may help you recognize when you are seeing something which is counterspatially located. It will either be pitch black or shadow like.

This darkness is a distinctive property seen in many UFO's and as dark to pitch black voids, which look like portholes, or the entire base can be pitch black or there can be rings or black banding, and also counterspatial traveling UFO's have been recorded resemble a boiling pitch black cloud. There is one specifically that was taken by air and when stabilized the video clearly shows a pitch black boiling cloud traveling along smoothly and silently. Some of the propulsion systems which leave black telltale counterspatial rings hanging in the air which are often called mysterious smoke rings that appear out of no where. There's lots of those shown on social media and usually labeled as a mysterious smoke ring. Tesla had an experience with counterspace that was said have draped the trees and fences and which stuck around for several days. Can't find the source but I'm sure if it's true then it must be know to Tesla fans as this was reported in the local papers of the time.


​


----------



## Dielectric (Mar 27, 2022)

The idea here with the demo of counter space is that to my mind it validates what Wheeler said about the magnetic fields black void as a voidance of the dielectric field.  So if I can get someone to make one of these batteries and put the ground in that dark space we might be able to validate the idea that ground is counter, or that this dielectric void is counterspatial.  So that was the idea behind the video; to think about how to make ground.


----------



## Fexus (Mar 28, 2022)

Alright folks, sorry I didn't reply over the weekend. After replying to the latest comments, I will be going into the sources that have been posted here. Primarily Nigel's book (and comparing it to Ken's). So there will be some radio silence from my side for a couple days.

Before we move forward, I think we should make sure that we are on the same page on everything. My reply will be further below.
I think we should all state our opinions/knowledge on certain matters to ensure that none of our future discussions generate any noise.
The reason I'm proposing this is because I sometimes feel like we are talking about different things without realizing it.

I will post some statements/questions to which I would like you to give short answers:

1) Do you consider "(a)ether", "counterspace", "dielectric field", "point of infinity" and "dielectric counterspatial medium" to all be different words for the same thing?
2) What is the ether?
3) Strictly talking, do you consider the ether/the dielectric field to be a fluid?
4) What is force and what is inertia?
5) Is manifestation the result of (a) force?

My answers:
1) Yes.
2) "In the Universe, however, there are no signs of the degradation which is described in the Second Law [of Thermodynamics]. Stars die and are born again. The Universe sparkles with inexhaustible variety." (Kozyrev, 1958) This implies that energy is infinite and never lost. Nothing physical is infinite though, therefore I assume that energy is matephysical which means that the ether is energy.
3) No, I think the ether is just one thing. Not made up of multiple particles. Counterspatial disturbances are instantaneous because the ether is only one thing.
4) Inertia is rest. Since manifestation requires energy, an impotency of energy will result in a return to ether. I like to imagine the ether as a rubber band. When you stretch a part of it, you have to expend energy to keep it that way. Once no more energy is available to keep it stretched, it returns to its original state. Expenditure of energy is force, whereas a return to rest/energy is inertia.
5) Yes, I guess I already implied that above.

Ok, now my reply:

I have to admit, I still don't understand how gravity is not the cause for the torque. Of course, an isolated atom won't have any gravity to affect its torque so yes there MUST be something else to it. I hope I manage to wrap my head around that concept during the next few days. I found a part in Ken's book that might help, but I can't quite decipher it yet:

"The feature of a spinning gyroscope is that it appears to defy gravity and precess, whereas a non-spinning gyroscope falls down. The
cause of the precessional motion and the gyroscope’s stability toward falling is attributed to the external force of gravity, however this
is incorrect, it is due to centrifugally spinning mass moving against a centripetal field locus created at the center of the flywheel from
counter-natural movement, and this likewise is the counterspatial torque inherent to a physical gyroscope causing its precession, and
exerts a torque "sideways" on the angular momentum vector. This torque produces the non-intuitive result of precession. By analogy,
in the presence of an applied dielectric field, the coupling of the magnetic polarized reciprocation with the dielectric field produces a
torque that precesses the expanding Z-axis radial magnetic vectors and causes them to precess about the dielectric field movement."

So, I'm sorry I can't yet reply to your thorough posts about this, Dielectric. Give me some time :^)

Another thing I'm still not getting is the idea of the plane of inertia in general, honestly. I have no idea what its role is in the magnetic field and why there would be two of them.



Dielectric said:


> Ok, well I know that one sent you off in to ether, so to return to the topic of counterspace I found this video which gives some visual clues about it, which may help when you encounter it so that you recognize what you're dealing with, demonstrated here by using a Lakhovsky Mulitwave Oscillation Transformer.  I believe this was constructed by Eric Dollard and Aaron Murakami.  Aaron describes the machine in the first six minutes and then from about 6:30 you get a demonstration using different tubes filled with gases.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Although not relevant to this thread, I'd like to quickly mention that Proferrsor Meyl from germany has used roughly the same coil setup to create scalar "waves" (not really waves because there is no frequency):


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tplRbd-fso_


The experiment starts at around the 10 minute mark. His transmitter is located above such a coil I think, which is where counterspace or Nigel's point of infinity would be located. In this case, the electric and magnetic transverse waves are 90 degrees out of phase which I believe avoids the constant "collapsing" of the transverse EM, hence no frequency can be measured.



3D Printing Bear said:


> I did not actually know that about Steinmetz working with Tesla's AC generator. Talk about a brilliant group at that period in time. Makes one wonder how much they discovered vs. just re-discovered from much older knowledge, especially considering the main topics of this wonderful site!


Figuring out how mother nature works can surely be done in only one lifetime if corruption is crossed out of the equation of course. We all had minor setbacks because our childhoods had been wasted in school and we have not had the mental education that we would have needed in order to make intelligent decisions. We have to do that ourselves. School will never teach you what is not currently known. The only thing worth learning is mental techniques to more easily find the truth such as deduction and retroduction.

I will be closing my answer now due to time constraints but as a last question: Would you guys be interested in creating a group (chat) to collect general infos on the topic of ethereal mechanics? We can more easily answer each other's questions that way so that we can eventually paint one coherent picture much quicker. I'd like to eventually create one giant thread about that, so that we don't have to discuss these things on threads that are only vaguely related to this topic.


----------



## QuakerTheOat (Mar 28, 2022)

Fexus said:


> ...
> 
> I will be closing my answer now due to time constraints but as a last question: Would you guys be interested in creating a group (chat) to collect general infos on the topic of ethereal mechanics? We can more easily answer each other's questions that way so that we can eventually paint one coherent picture much quicker. I'd like to eventually create one giant thread about that, so that we don't have to discuss these things on threads that are only vaguely related to this topic.


I've subscribed to this thread due to extreme interest, and I'd like to see a group chat of some nature as well. It's imperative to have and to keep this information in more than one place because when topics like this get close to the target, entire websites have a tendency to get shoah'd. Just my .02


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Mar 28, 2022)

Dielectric said:


> Ok, well I know that one sent you off in to ether, so to return to the topic of counterspace I found this video which gives some visual clues about it, which may help when you encounter it so that you recognize what you're dealing with, demonstrated here by using a Lakhovsky Mulitwave Oscillation Transformer.  I believe this was constructed by Eric Dollard and Aaron Murakami.  Aaron describes the machine in the first six minutes and then from about 6:30 you get a demonstration using different tubes filled with gases.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually now live a couple hours away from where the Energy Science Conference goes on each you in Idaho and sadly didn't have the time to go this last year. For a while I followed a lot of John Bedini's work, as well as Tom Bearden and a little bit of Eric Dollard. There's a documentary series that might still be only called 'Energy from the Vacuum' that some of those guys were in, although I have to admit I don't remember hearing or reading about the pitch black boiling cloud/smoke, although it reminds me VERY much of quite a number of demonic manifestations that I've read about in _totally different_ research. I'm not even going to begin to speculate a relation at the moment though. =]  I definitely want to look more into that phenomenon; the story of Tesla's experiments are intriguing enough.

When it comes to that "blackness" that shows up when magnetic fields affect light, Nigel has touched on the subject a few times using his visualization method, which is very similar to the Ferrocell that Ken uses but I believe with a few changes. Nigel calls his MHI (Magneto Holographic Imaging) and this is one example of him using it to examine two opposite magnet arrangements and what the fields do to the light. It creates a small black dot that he says is the acceleration to a PIN (point of infinite neutrality), and I wonder if this also relates to the counterspace idea: 



BTW that YouTube channel has more of Nigel's videos in one place that any other location. He does have quite a few on LinkedIn as well that I'd like to upload somewhere else for easier access by other people.


Dielectric said:


> The idea here with the demo of counter space is that to my mind it validates what Wheeler said about the magnetic fields black void as a voidance of the dielectric field.  So if I can get someone to make one of these batteries and put the ground in that dark space we might be able to validate the idea that ground is counter, or that this dielectric void is counterspatial.  So that was the idea behind the video; to think about how to make ground.


If I can get a better idea of what you mean by putting the ground (I assume the negative side) "in that dark space" then I would be MORE than happy to try it and film the process!


Fexus said:


> Before we move forward, I think we should make sure that we are on the same page on everything. My reply will be further below.
> I think we should all state our opinions/knowledge on certain matters to ensure that none of our future discussions generate any noise.
> The reason I'm proposing this is because I sometimes feel like we are talking about different things without realizing it.
> 
> I will post some statements/questions to which I would like you to give short answers:


Great idea Fexus, the "reply salad" this thread was turning into is not particularly helpful, and this sounds considerably more productive.

Here are my answers FWIW:

1) Do you consider "(a)ether", "counterspace", "dielectric field", "point of infinity" and "dielectric counterspatial medium" to all be different words for the same thing?
        > I would say yes, but definitely not with certainty. I haven't researched as much as I'd like to all the various theories describing the nature of matter and our reality (waves/particles) so I feel a little un-learned to have a strong opinion here. I will say, the idea of the foundational substance from which all things derive being a tiny particle or string, makes little sense to me. Hence, some form of "primordial mist or fluid" from which all things are "resonated" into existence I can actually conceive of much easier.

2) What is the ether?
3) Strictly talking, do you consider the ether/the dielectric field to be a fluid?
        > I'll attempt answering these together. First I'll re-iterate I need to research and experiment more so take this with a grain of salt: Ether seems to be the "unquantifiable fine superfluid mist" that permeates what we call 'the universe'. If Ken is correct in that essentially all things derive from dielectric inertia and pressure gradients acting against, each other and the surrounding ether, then it would theoretically have fluid-like properties. I don't know if my interpretation what Ken has said is accurate though, and I don't think is or behaves like an endless body of fluid. I do like your rubber band analogy.  
             Interestingly this sparks my memory of all the ancient creation stories though, which start with the "waters of creation" being beaten back or defeated (or separated in the Bible) before the earth is formed. That paired with NASA saying they supposedly found water in space, there are fluid analogies the do seem to apply to the description of the ether.

4) What is force and what is inertia?
        > Torsional physics at the ethereal/dielectric/magnetic field level seems to be (IMO) the foundation for force and inertia. Where that all began is of course the debate of the ages, but it all got "spun up" initially somehow. While I don't believe either of the "Laws" of thermodynamics are in fact actual laws at this point, I do think we observe a "spin slowdown" which scientists have measured and quantified over the centuries, ascribed as the varying decays then defined as laws (understandably I suppose).

5) Is manifestation the result of (a) force?
        > I would say so, but one could probably get deep into the full meaning of the word "force" at this level. I may need a better idea of what manifestation you're talking about particularly? I feel like this could get philosophical pretty quickly. =]




Fexus said:


> I will be closing my answer now due to time constraints but as a last question: Would you guys be interested in creating a group (chat) to collect general infos on the topic of ethereal mechanics? We can more easily answer each other's questions that way so that we can eventually paint one coherent picture much quicker. I'd like to eventually create one giant thread about that, so that we don't have to discuss these things on threads that are only vaguely related to this topic.


I'll try to reply back to the video you also posted, but I need to get back to projects of the day. I do like this idea, and for a platform Telegram would personally work the best if other also have it. I am not on most of the major social platforms like FB, Twitter, Instagram. Regardless of where it ends up it makes sense, as well as starting a new thread dedicated to ether mechanics and similar topics.


----------



## Dielectric (Mar 28, 2022)

3D Printing Bear said:


> If I can get a better idea of what you mean by putting the ground (I assume the negative side) "in that dark space" then I would be MORE than happy to try it and film the process!


You said you were using your body as ground. Ground is in counterspace.  The black void/hole seen using a ferrocell lens is dielectric voidance, is counterspatial, and so I was asking you earlier about this and how you were grounding because you said you were using your body as ground.

Why are you using your body for ground, because traditional ground won't work? That's what I understood. Right or no?
Yes, you are right about me suggesting that you put the ground wire between two magnetic field which are attempting to unite into one.
You wouldn't want the ground wire to be touching anything, but only to be in the middle between two magnets and having the whole as close together as possible without any of them touching each other.

That's only if you are right now being forced to make ground by using your body which I what I understood. This suggestion is a bit of a long shot, not because that space isn't ground, it is ground, but whether it is a good enough is the issue. If it isn't then I will have to think upon this for a while how to multiply the effect.

I am suggesting that as a possible way to find ground in a counterspatial point, what Nigel would have called the the point of infinate neutrality, and that is because I understood that you're having to use your own body as the ground

I've seen a similar video where a PHD in Electrical engineering couldn't figure out why he could not get leds to light up until he himself touched the bloch wall area. It might have been Nigel in the video showing his quantum battery but that was at least 2 years ago so I don't know where that video is located. However I gather this is what the problem is in keeping the Led's running without holding on to them.



3D Printing Bear said:


> When it comes to that "blackness" that shows up when magnetic fields affect light, Nigel has touched on the subject a few times using his visualization method, which is very similar to the Ferrocell that Ken uses but I believe with a few changes. Nigel calls his MHI (Magneto Holographic Imaging) and this is one example of him using it to examine two opposite magnet arrangements and what the fields do to the light. It creates a small black dot that he says is the acceleration to a PIN (point of infinite neutrality), and I wonder if this also relates to the counterspace idea:


Yes, sounds nearly identical, and as I said previously use what you're comfortable with. So if QT is your comfort zone use that but ,yes, gravity is defined in all instances as an acceleration and this is really what Nigel is talking about. Nigel is really talking about what causes gravity.

So to put a point on it, the dielectric accelerates towards a null point in space, which under the Wheeler description is an acceleration towards counter space.  A null point, or infinity-neutrality, as Nigel would have it, can be created by using two magnets. Magnets do not attract, they accelerate towards this infinity neutral point, which is a null point that is forming between the two magnets as their fields seek to join together to form the incommensurability of the magnetic field. By incommensurable is to say the un-dividable, because we all know you cannot divide a magnet in to separate poles, and hence a magnetic field incommensurability.

If I wasn't a thousand years old I'd dig up this fantastic link to the evolution of critters like dino's and the expand'0 planet, and which has to do with the Earth being essentially hollow, and which then links to the Karl Schappeller device, which was a probable model of the planet that we know was real and worked, and so this becomes self validating because in the Schappeller device the machine uses 2 magnets to form two poles with a hollow void between them, thus opening the counter-spatial null point which is the PIN Point of Infinite Neutrality just as Nigel has said it is. I see no significant difference. The understandings of Wheeler and Nigel are in agreement.

Also worth noting here that the most secret part to the Karl Schappeller device was how it was grounded.



Fexus said:


> Alright folks, sorry I didn't reply over the weekend. After replying to the latest comments, I will be going into the sources that have been posted here. Primarily Nigel's book (and comparing it to Ken's). So there will be some radio silence from my side for a couple days.


I feel like a  Galápagos tortoise I'm so slow moving, but I think though I have  enough stuff now  to make the battery, and so I'm sort of out of excuses for being behind, well truthfully I'm only behind if you're younger than 70 so maybe I'm ahead.


3D Printing Bear said:


> John Bedini's work, as well as Tom Bearden and a little bit of Eric Dollard.


The late John Bedini was a pioneer but now with Wheeler and Nigel I think much of the mystery is falling in to place. Bearden seems to be suspect in the eyes of people like Aaron Murakami, and I know Aaron has worked with Eric Dollard as can be seen in his videos. I think Dollard, Wheeler, and Nigel here are probably people whom are on the cutting edge.


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Mar 29, 2022)

A random update with the results of my material processing for larger QBs. Nigel had me play around orientation of each layer, hence the markings on the pieces. With the right layers & orientation I can get 1.8V from a single cell, although the voltage per cell drops as you stack them up. I'm still learning what affects that and how to maintain a higher voltage.


----------



## Dielectric (Mar 29, 2022)

Fexus said:


> What is your reason for assuming that a slowing down of the dielectric is what causes magnetism? Seems a little counter-intuitive to me. I thought a speeding up would be more plausible. If ether/counterspace/the dielectric field is synonymous with rest, then it shouldn't move at all, no? After all, since space does not exist in counterspace, there can't be any movement in it either. Only through a disturbance of the ether does it "speed up" and turn into a discharge into space. Ken does indeed say that magnetism creates mass and volume, but he also said that a black hole is a supermass where "dielectricity has overthrown magnetisms ability to keep the mass within the visible/spatial universe" which would imply that it is possible to bring masses into counterspace by means of amplified dielectricity.


* Note here; old boy shouldn't be typing as he is very tired and so this maybe incoherent and crazy as hell but seems perfectly logical at the moment.

Yes, well I can understand why you would think that, and you're not alone in thinking about it that way, but Wheeler is whom I am parroting here.

 Ken is the one who say's that the slowing down of the dielectric plane creates magnetism. I believe Ken is saying this because if the field is slowed down it self assembles in to ropes or tunnels if you will, and thus forms the magnetic field we all know as magnetic lines of force. Otherwise it seems to be an in-coherent static dielectric field which is all around us at all times.

 Space, hence distance, is a creation of magnetism because matter cannot exist as a coherent stable form without magnetism, and since we (*you actually) have defined an atom as a model of a magnetic torus field, and which is itself created from an apparently incorporeal material transmutating itself via a rotational vortex tunnel and in to matter as micro model of a magnet, your insight btw, which I'm about 99% sure is accurate, is that an atom is a model of a magnet and as that model then is supported by the solitron vortex connection it does seem to me to logical and likely to be correct.  What these vortices are made from is what I'm asking myself; like are they dielectric vortices coming into our space as coherent threads of the otherwise counter-spatially located dielectric field?

Maybe we/I have this wrong but It would seem that is the case but in any event they aren't physical but rather incorporeal, which is a term I prefer over metaphysical which refers more to the manifestation of objects and intellect via an incorporeal materium.

Falaco Solitons
http://coll.pair.com/csdc/pdf/fal10305.pdf
http://www22.pair.com/csdc/pdf/zeromean.pdf

Short hand translation: All this spinning, twisting and turning crap has got to slow ya down.

However, I know that's not what you meant, so is the dielectric counterspatial field moving?  Not entirely clear as of yet, but consider that the dielectric is essentially incoherent magnetism which then makes everything else move by pressure mediation. Especially liquids.

See here now, the theoretically smallest particle (Planuck scale: The Planck length is the smallest distance/*scale* we can probe with accelerators) and the shape of this theoretical particle just happens to be a tetrahedron. Now look at Star War's and the Star Destroyer's specifically. Now look at some other images of supposedly alien UFO's that also just happen to be tetrahedronal, not triangular per say, which is related and workable,  but sharply pointed and elongated tetrahedrons.

Why is this, and why triangles and tetrahedrons, and why is Water a dielectric receiver? Water works on what principle? Pressure mediation right? The ether is a pressure field. It's a dielectric pressure field. I invented a little tiny toy experiment to prove out this concept using magnetic pressure and tetrahedrons running on a paper guide tent and made from assorted materials to test cause and effect.
https://i.postimg.cc/pX8vFyN4/Graphite-Glider-A.jpg

Water forms a liquid crystal which is acted upon by this pressure field in the same manner. A tetrahedronal shaped vehicle entering the dielectric counter-spatial field would/could then be propelled by that field just as the experimental magnetic pressured propelled a toy tetrahedron. Though it certainly need not enter that field to be a hyper velocity silent vehicle that defies gravity.





In Video 1 of Wheelers' Uncovering the missing secrets of magnetism is the critical but little appreciated demonstration of the effects of accelerating a magnet to speed up the dielectric accretion disk of a magnet and thus increase it's effect upon surround space as the dielectric is take in to the magnetic.

This idea about energy being at it's lowest state in a super cooled condition is probably misses the point of being in a super cooled state, whereas in that condition energy can be condensed, which is another way of saying put compacted and under pressure. Now going back to the quote from the holographic blogspot, it states that _by using super fluids researchers have replicated hidden accretion disk's.

I claimed that in galactic jets the accretion disks were operating in counterspace because they are invisible and yet here in this research they say that by using super-fluids, researchers were able to produce these same hidden accretion disks. Translate that backwards and you have them using super-fluids to access what apparently transfer power via the physical superfluid to our reality._

Inertia (under classical physics) would be defined as energy. Usually one might think of inertia as something moving. Now you know how an automatic transmission works is by flinging oil on to a turbine. Sort of a primitive form of inductive propulsion but done by fluid transfer. Actually such a concept seems totally insane and yet today there are almost no manual transmissions in cars. Today's incompetent car thieves can't even steal cars that have manual transmissions by enlarge; such has been the success of flinging hot oil on to a turbine.

Is that what is going on? Something similar? No, and that is because the particles that make up matter begin with the shape of a tetrahedron, which then forms a pyramid, which then forms, ect, ect, ect: The so called sacred geometry of crystalline patterns contained in platonic solids is a reflection of some ancient understanding of all this interaction with some kind of incorporeal pressure field that acts upon these shapes to the best advantage.


"1) Do you consider "(a)ether", "counterspace", "dielectric field", "point of infinity" and "dielectric counterspatial medium" to all be different words for the same thing?"
_*Yes~ One and the same thing.*_


----------



## Fexus (Mar 29, 2022)

3D Printing Bear said:


> A random update with the results of my material processing for larger QBs. Nigel had me play around orientation of each layer, hence the markings on the pieces. With the right layers & orientation I can get 1.8V from a single cell, although the voltage per cell drops as you stack them up. I'm still learning what affects that and how to maintain a higher voltage.
> 
> View attachment 21010


I finally got around to order your recommended materials except for the magnets because I have a lot of them already. I had built this battery before but it didn't work. I used zinc (not sure about any specifics), wet paper and just some euro cent coins which are like 89% copper (maybe that was the problem): Free Energy Devices - Patrick Kelly. 
So here are some questions regarding the battery:

- Does the strength/size of the magnets matter?
- May I ask why you're using zinc strips? It probably has to do with the 90° you mentioned but have you found a difference in effect? Why not cut it out like the rest of the materials?
- Does the orientation of the poles matter?


QuakerTheOat said:


> I've subscribed to this thread due to extreme interest, and I'd like to see a group chat of some nature as well. It's imperative to have and to keep this information in more than one place because when topics like this get close to the target, entire websites have a tendency to get shoah'd. Just my .02


You're more than welcome to join the discussion as well if you have anything to add or feel like we are spouting nonsense. I think Dielectric and I kinda "hijacked" this thread... ^^


3D Printing Bear said:


> I'll try to reply back to the video you also posted, but I need to get back to projects of the day. I do like this idea, and for a platform Telegram would personally work the best if other also have it. I am not on most of the major social platforms like FB, Twitter, Instagram. Regardless of where it ends up it makes sense, as well as starting a new thread dedicated to ether mechanics and similar topics.


As for the group chat, I would like to take advantage of the tools that the good admins of sh have offered us (nothing against a telegram group as well though. I have it too). Those tools would be CryptPad and Element. Element will be used for the discussion group chat and CryptPad for storing information in a coherent manner. They can be accessed via "chat.unmute.tv" (Element) and "pad.stolenhistory.net" (CryptPad). Element has a mobile app version as well which is pretty convenient. Just message me on Element when you have set it up and I will invite you to the group, since public rooms don't seem to be allowed on the sh server. Please don't be afraid to join in even if it's just for lurking! We will discuss the cryptpad stuff when everyone is ready.


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Mar 29, 2022)

Fexus said:


> I finally got around to order your recommended materials except for the magnets because I have a lot of them already. I had built this battery before but it didn't work. I used zinc (not sure about any specifics), wet paper and just some euro cent coins which are like 89% copper (maybe that was the problem): Free Energy Devices - Patrick Kelly.


Awesome! I imagine having actual copper foil will make the difference when you try it this time. My guess is the euro coins were possibly too thick and alloyed with another metal that "deadened" the effect.



Fexus said:


> So here are some questions regarding the battery:


- Does the strength/size of the magnets matter?
     > From what I understand the higher the N-rating the stronger the effect and the greater amount of voltage. I try to go with N52s but have gotten it to work with N45s. In terms of size, it does not seem to matter, although the thinner the magnets the more you can physically stack up in a given space, giving you more energy per cubic mm/inch. I've built batteries with 3/8" (~10mm) and 3/16" (~5mm) diameter by 1/32" (0.75mm) thick disc magnets and the voltage was not a great deal less using the 3/16" size, although very difficult to work with. Lately I've built them using square 1/4" x 1/4" x 1/32" (6 x 6 x 0.75mm) magnets for easy of cutting and orienting materials. I also don't know of any tiny square batteries in order to avoid claims I'm "cheating" somehow.

- May I ask why you're using zinc strips? It probably has to do with the 90° you mentioned but have you found a difference in effect? Why not cut it out like the rest of the materials?
     > Actually the zinc is still a disc, the magnesium is a strip/ribbon piece, and that is for no other reason than 1/8" wide ribbon being the most readily available and cheapest form of magnesium. I'm using it because in the original QB build video description I read that water with 5 -10% magnesium in it. I had no magnesium to dissolve in water but I did have the ribbon and just decided to try it. I'm still impressed by how much it boosts the voltage, easily ~30 - 60% increase that I've seen. Aluminum is the next most reactive material and does seem to work as a magnesium replacement but I need to test it more, but worth a try if you have no magnesium.

- Does the orientation of the poles matter?
     > Yes indeed, I found facing the north pole to the copper (or pyrolytic graphite) layer was optimal, meaning the zinc would face the south pole. Now which way each metal is flipped will also make a difference so I would test that. Also my best results were when the zinc is 90 degrees to the copper.


I just got new metal foils in the mail yesterday to also test with: titanium, brass, and iron. Nickle is shipped and arriving soon. =]




Fexus said:


> As for the group chat, I would like to take advantage of the tools that the good admins of sh have offered us (nothing against a telegram group as well though. I have it too). Those tools would be CryptPad and Element. Element will be used for the discussion group chat and CryptPad for storing information in a coherent manner. They can be accessed via "chat.unmute.tv" (Element) and "pad.stolenhistory.net" (CryptPad). Element has a mobile app version as well which is pretty convenient. Just message me on Element when you have set it up and I will invite you to the group, since public rooms don't seem to be allowed on the sh server. Please don't be afraid to join in even if it's just for lurking! We will discuss the cryptpad stuff when everyone is ready.


This sounds good to me! I'll go check them out today or tomorrow and get joined in, thanks. =]


----------



## Dielectric (Mar 30, 2022)

3D Printing Bear said:


> May I ask why you're using zinc strips? It probably has to do with the 90° you mentioned but have you found a difference in effect? Why not cut it out like the rest of the materials?
> > Actually the zinc is still a disc, the magnesium is a strip/ribbon piece, and that is for no other reason than 1/8" wide ribbon being the most readily available and cheapest form of magnesium. I'm using it because in the original QB build video description I read that water with 5 -10% magnesium in it. I had no magnesium to dissolve in water but I did have the ribbon and just decided to try it. I'm still impressed by how much it boosts the voltage, easily ~30 - 60% increase that I've seen. Aluminum is the next most reactive material and does seem to work as a magnesium replacement but I need to test it more, but worth a try if you have no magnesium.



I think we could start with considering that the resultant electric production is produced through a magnetic pressure field and which is applied by the magnets. I think that the pressure field is created by a null point opening a vortex hole to a counter spatial dielectric field. Think of a hole in a hose spewing fluid out.

So if we begin with understanding that electricity is the magnetic under stress, either compression or elastic,  then it should be the geometry of crystalline structure which determines the resultant effects. In this case it would make sense that the _orientation _of the materials atomic crystalline makeup is critical to the subsequent result, and because it is in some way interacting with the pressure field to re-orient it; such as to induce either compression or elastisity (stretching) of the magnetic field. So I think we can figure that the outcome of Nigel's battery is the product of magnetic pressure producing gradients because the materials being employed are interacting with the magnetic pressure such as to manipulate it in to the aforementioned stetching and compression, and we know that magnetic pressure is at the core of the production of electricity because electricity is magnetism under stress; either compression or elastic stretching.

That's one line of thinking but here's another, and being males we are prone to singular vision, so as to not become tunnel vision locked what I think is that we could recall Wheeler's mantra that everything is all one thing, just as water, ice, and steam are all one thing.

Now this is very interesting and it's brief so take a minute to read it over: It reminds me of spintronics and has some really interesting things to say in two paragraphs, which is the whole article.
It is called; "_*Seismic Wave Propagation Using Micropolar Theory."
micropolarmedia*_
Additional gobbilty goop; https://www.brown.edu/Conference/ses2013/Program/Abstracts/paper221.htm

The study and classification of crystals wasn't undertaken until the 1960's. This is not an ancient field of inquiry but it has since taken on an apparent importance.  1 SOLIDS can be divided into two catagories.  Crystalline  Amorphous Crystalline has long range order Amorphous materials have short range order Effect - [PPT Powerpoint]
Zinc, Wurtzite, & Perovskite
Figure 2.6: Different crystal structures of QDs. (Left) zinc blende...


----------



## Fexus (Mar 30, 2022)

Dielectric said:


> I've seen a similar video where a PHD in Electrical engineering couldn't figure out why he could not get leds to light up until he himself touched the bloch wall area. It might have been Nigel in the video showing his quantum battery but that was at least 2 years ago so I don't know where that video is located. However I gather this is what the problem is in keeping the Led's running without holding on to them.


I think I found the video you mean: 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pu7JjnvW66o_


and here is an older post of yours where you talked about it already (sorry for the stalking):
SH Archive - The missing link to ancient power


----------



## Dielectric (Mar 30, 2022)

Yes, and thank you for locating that, and amazingly it is Nigel Cheese.
So that's where the damn thing was located. You know how many times I've tried to find that video.
Someone posted that video of Nigel's in a thread on the McCandlish ARV in an UFO forum. That's where I first saw it.
I'm almost scared to look to see what I said back them. I certainly didn't understand what I do now but I took a quick
scan, it's all I dared to do, and fortunately it's not too far out of line with where I am now.
Wow.. thanks so much for locating that.
That's a great video as well.


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Mar 30, 2022)

Dielectric said:


> Yes, and thank you for locating that, and amazingly it is Nigel Cheese.
> So that's where the damn thing was located. You know how many times I've tried to find that video.
> Someone posted that video of Nigel's in a thread on the McCandlish ARV in an UFO forum. That's where I first saw it.
> I'm almost scared to look to see what I said back them. I certainly didn't understand what I do now but I took a quick
> ...


I'm just catching up on the thread in the middle of the night here, but if you, Fexus, or anyone else are looking for a particular video of Nigel's I probably have it downloaded or know where it is on YT.  The channel Fexus linked to has by far the most. 

Did mention I probably have some legit OCD...?  =]


----------



## Fexus (Mar 30, 2022)

I was made aware of the possibility that these inventions are simply antennas picking up surrounding EM signals so we should maybe run around with them and see if their power output is equal at all times. Maybe isolate them to some capacity, not sure how you would do that though.

Have you already done that by any chance, @3D Printing Bear ?


----------



## Dielectric (Mar 30, 2022)

Fexus said:


> I was made aware of the possibility that these inventions are simply antennas picking up surrounding EM signals so we should maybe run around with them and see if their power output is equal at all times. Maybe isolate them to some capacity, not sure how you would do that though.
> 
> Have you already done that by any chance, @3D Printing Bear ?


A device such as Nigel's battery might be influenced with wireless power transmission all around us. We would be naive to think otherwise. It is something to consider but as an explanation ?

I can understand the thinking behind the idea because the existing dogma's about energy and physics which predict EM behavior, and of course how the rest of Universe works, and none of those are entirely without basis. German student creates electromagnetic harvester that gathers free electricity from thin air - ExtremeTech

Still, what about this fail regarding the grounding? That's not in convention is it? I mean what if I had to tape the battery ground from the car battery to my leg before it would start.

The idea that Nigel's battery is functioning as a kind of EM Harvester is another denial in my mind, and it's what convention doesn't address that say's the most while ignoring inexplicable mysteries regarding magnets; like how putting a magnet inside a hollowed out rock makes it fall slower than one that doesn't have a magnet inside it. Am I to think that the answer to gravitational modification is as simple as shooting microwaves at a magnet inside a rock, or that rocks now fall slower because of microwave transmission and that the magnet itself has nothing to do with the phenomena?

If you really wanted to test this you would take the materials needed for a magnet, then subject that to high frequency vibrations while slowly compressing the materials with an existing magnet above an below so as to create the necessary dipole field.  All an electric shock does is to polarize the crystalline cells such that they become aligned. This is why magnets lose their power when subjected to blows and or heat which allows the crystals to move out of alignment. Of course nature makes load stones with electric shock via electrical strikes so there is a bit of reasoning behind the counter intelligence argument, but ultimately it's idiocy designed to delude and bamboozle the novice who usually just gulps down the explanation, especially if it comes from their college professor.

Another experiment might be to take a piece of iron suitable for a magnet and then using a prism expose that to the forbidden violet light while striking the iron repeatedly with a hammer on something other than iron or steel, like cement or another rock, and forging that a bit while being exposed to the violent light. See, you have to use reverse logic here to prove or disprove, so if blows and heat can make a magnet fail because it displaces the crystalline cells, then by the reverse can one forge a magnet, and given these accounts of the magnetic personality of the violet rays it should be possible to do this. Leaving that one to some junior high school inmate as a science fair project.

Where there's smoke there's fire and you cannot have the removal of bits of curious information, whether it is accurate or not, accidentally when that information is continually renewed and then attacked and rebutted with this kind of creative effort and in numerical numbers that defy rational statistical reason.

Now I suppose you might make 2 of Nigels batteries and put one inside a Faraday Cage and then go round and have a look-see. I'm pretty confident that whatever increases or decreases (more likely) from the exposed battery wouldn't change the fact that one inside the Faraday Cage remains operational and constant.

Oh, and as an afterthought, let's not forget that there are large and significant alterations in the geo-magnetic surroundings. So if you're going to do this sort of testing you also need a Pilots Air Sectional which shows the magnetic declinations, and right now we have had considerable alterations such that the runways themselves have had to be renumbered. The point here is that the offered explanation of how this harvester works might itself be more smoke and mirrors such that those who think they understand the influence really do not and are no more clued in than a water witch user is.


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Mar 30, 2022)

Fexus said:


> I was made aware of the possibility that these inventions are simply antennas picking up surrounding EM signals so we should maybe run around with them and see if their power output is equal at all times. Maybe isolate them to some capacity, not sure how you would do that though.
> 
> Have you already done that by any chance, @3D Printing Bear ?


No not yet but I like the idea. I think some of Nigel's tech would definitely be affected by surrounding EM environment, but others likely would not at all, like his KLM (kinetic linear motor) and maybe even the quantum battery. I'll noodle around with that idea see if I can come up with some good tests. Any recommendations are welcome. =]


----------



## Fexus (Mar 31, 2022)

Dielectric said:


> A device such as Nigel's battery might be influenced with wireless power transmission all around us. We would be naive to think otherwise. It is something to consider but as an explanation ?
> 
> I can understand the thinking behind the idea because the existing dogma's about energy and physics which predict EM behavior, and of course how the rest of Universe works, and none of those are entirely without basis. German student creates electromagnetic harvester that gathers free electricity from thin air - ExtremeTech
> 
> Still, what about this fail regarding the grounding? That's not in convention is it? I mean what if I had to tape the battery ground from the car battery to my leg before it would start.


I hope you didn't take this the wrong way. I just meant it in the sense that if we want to prove something to the world, we have to make sure that there is no ambiguity. Anything above 4 volts is already quite astounding and is certainly a lot more than you would expect from a simple self-made antenna.



Dielectric said:


> like how putting a magnet inside a hollowed out rock makes it fall slower than one that doesn't have a magnet inside it. Am I to think that the answer to gravitational modification is as simple as shooting microwaves at a magnet inside a rock, or that rocks now fall slower because of microwave transmission and that the magnet itself has nothing to do with the phenomena?


I think the secret to resisting [!] gravity will be much like the gyroscope phenomenon where the vectors of the spinning magnetic and dielectric field add in a non-intuitive way to result in a slower fall (but without upward propulsion). I think Ken already established that a quadrupole magnet is much more "gravity resistant" when moved in a curve-linear fashion (though I WILL test this myself before I double down on this idea).

Finally, a standard blowtorch should be enough to heat up and "deactivate" a magnet permanently. So that would enable us to see if they actually play a part without changing the materials themselves. Of couse, you would have to find another way to keep the battery from falling apart.

But overall I don't want it to seem like I'm overly suspicious of the QB. I now know 2 people (3D Printing Bear and Timeshifter) who got significant voltages out of it after all.


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Mar 31, 2022)

Dielectric said:


> I think we could start with considering that the resultant electric production is produced through a magnetic pressure field and which is applied by the magnets. I think that the pressure field is created by a null point opening a vortex hole to a counter spatial dielectric field. Think of a hole in a hose spewing fluid out.
> 
> So if we begin with understanding that electricity is the magnetic under stress, either compression or elastic, then it should be the geometry of crystalline structure which determines the resultant effects. In this case it would make sense that the _orientation _of the materials atomic crystalline makeup is critical to the subsequent result, and because it is in some way interacting with the pressure field to re-orient it; such as to induce either compression or elastisity (stretching) of the magnetic field. So I think we can figure that the outcome of Nigel's battery is the product of magnetic pressure producing gradients because the materials being employed are interacting with the magnetic pressure such as to manipulate it in to the aforementioned stetching and compression, and we know that magnetic pressure is at the core of the production of electricity because electricity is magnetism under stress; either compression or elastic stretching.


This explanation makes considerable sense to me, and the compression/elasticity analogy is helpful. I think the atomic crystalline makeup of each metal also lends to how diamagnetic/ferromagnetic/paramagnetic it is. The QB seems to work on a basic level using a diamagnetic layer, an electrolytic/cellulose layer, and a slightly paramagnetic layer. I could be off, and am not the expert here, but those layers within the magnetic fields trying to resolve to their null/zero point does seem to induce the electrical push/pull. What I'm not certain of are all the energetics going on beyond what we call normal "electricity" in the QB. Nigel has mention electron/positron transfer but those are theoretical particles. He's also talked about ion flow & transfer, even filming it, but more needs to be tested.

I did find out I can replace the zinc layer with titanium and it worked almost just as well. Still need the magnesium strip though the get each cell much above 1V.


----------



## Fexus (Mar 31, 2022)

3D Printing Bear said:


> No not yet but I like the idea. I think some of Nigel's tech would definitely be affected by surrounding EM environment, but others likely would not at all, like his KLM (kinetic linear motor) and maybe even the quantum battery. I'll noodle around with that idea see if I can come up with some good tests. Any recommendations are welcome. =]


Could you send a video of his linear kinetic motor? Is it complex?


----------



## Justtheg (Mar 31, 2022)

3D Printing Bear said:


> No not yet but I like the idea. I think some of Nigel's tech would definitely be affected by surrounding EM environment, but others likely would not at all, like his KLM (kinetic linear motor) and maybe even the quantum battery. I'll noodle around with that idea see if I can come up with some good tests. Any recommendations are welcome. =]


As a suggestion for a test, perhaps put the QB in a microwave and measure it's output. Microwaves


Justtheg said:


> As a suggestion for a test, perhaps put the QB in a microwave and measure it's output. Microwaves


Microwaves have a faraday cage to prevent things outside from getting cooked. Will work inversely to keep interference from getting in.


----------



## Dielectric (Mar 31, 2022)

Justtheg said:


> As a suggestion for a test, perhaps put the QB in a microwave and measure it's output. Microwaves
> 
> Microwaves have a faraday cage to prevent things outside from getting cooked. Will work inversely to keep interference from getting in.


Which would prove that it is actually working right?  Of course exterior forces, which include the unstable magnetic field of the planet itself and an unpredictable flux coming from the Star, which right now is bombarding us with a large one, but the point is; don't ya think we would know if a Faraday Cage stopped magnets from working?  Pretty confident that would be common knowledge, and therefore the device is not some kind of em harvester. In other words, magnets work everywhere under all conditions at all times under normal circumstances. People have been attempting shield and to stop magnetic fields for eons. Pretty sure we would know if a simple Faraday Cage caused them to fail.

I'm glad you posted this because I was going to suggest the same thing but decided to wait to see someone else came up the same idea.
Also, I reconsidered the logic; we have a man with his own quantum theory and I've been looking at it, just scratched the surface, and I'm pretty sure that someone like this would know if his creation was merely another kind of energy harvester, what with him being a Professor of Electrical Engineering, and more importantly someone who does practical experimental testing.

 So of course it's fine to double check by doing this Faraday Test, which is a good idea just cause it is SOP, but I'd be very surprised if it just suddenly stopped working altogether.


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Mar 31, 2022)

Fexus said:


> Could you send a video of his linear kinetic motor? Is it complex?


That one is only written and talked about, no video as of yet and I think possibly for some reasons I won't get into right now. I'll just say "perpetual motion" not only raises eyebrows but I think can invite more than just criticism. It isn't necessarily complex in concept, but in construction I believe it may be.

That being said, look up the KLM in Nigel's book starting on page 49. He talks about it in other parts of his book as well but that contains the "meat" of the concept and photos of a prototype model. It's probably my favorite of all his tech but I need to hold of diving into that before grasping some other projects and understanding first. I also don't want to rush ahead of the recommendations he has been gracious enough to give me about the quantum battery.

This post of mine is hopefully just the start of a whole series exploring and proving out Nigel's tech.  


Justtheg said:


> As a suggestion for a test, perhaps put the QB in a microwave and measure it's output. Microwaves
> 
> Microwaves have a faraday cage to prevent things outside from getting cooked. Will work inversely to keep interference from getting in.


Definitely not a bad idea, but I believe magnetic fields (especially the earth's) penetrate even a faraday cage, which leads me to think putting the QB in there wouldn't change much. If I had a solid box of bismuth and did measured everything inside it that would be a different story because bismuth is the most diamagnetic element on earth, and could theoretically block external magnetic influences.


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 1, 2022)

Fexus said:


> I hope you didn't take this the wrong way. I just meant it in the sense that if we want to prove something to the world, we have to make sure that there is no ambiguity. Anything above 4 volts is already quite astounding and is certainly a lot more than you would expect from a simple self-made antenna.


I understand and it's a good thing. I just want to make sure the connections to other evidence are recognized in conjunction with any supposed conclusions, and so as to avoid tunnel vision by focusing on one thing, and that's because variations in power output could be attributed to unrelated natural phenomena and not just EM pollution caused by man made power transmissions. Those could include geomagnetic flux, which  is extreme right now, solar flares, of which we are today supposed to get hit with big one. So you would have to account for both of those as well. Just trying to point that out is all.

However, no matter what you do or say won't change the minds of the educated whom will over-rule logic with supposedly sound knowledge that have been beat in to them.

Let me go off on a tangent here about the dielectric field and stealth technology before returning to my own simple experimental set up which I called a graphite glider. I posted a small image of that previously but here it is again. The tetrahedron here is cut from an aluminum pop can but ideally you want either graphite or best of all pyrolytic graphite. I'll explain this set up in a moment.





Prior to the vaunted F-117 was the SR-71; show in the link as a cut-away drawing. Now of course assume this illustration is anything but accurate despite a half century. https://i.pinimg.com/originals/f4/e0/62/f4e062b5e837f8d34421eb4db4b598d8.jpg

The SR-71 was the supposed apogee of technology by America's MIC's (Military Industrical Complex) at the time of creation, which is of course another lie, because it's creation was used as the cover story and pretext to develop other needed materials needed for other projects, like say for example the Alien Reproduction Machine, aka, the Flux Liner, and the one Mark McCandlish destoryed his career by releasing to the public in the form of an illustration a supposed man made reproduction of alien technology.

The SR-71 used many inventive products like dow corning glass. Yes, the same as the crock pot and also graphite was used and graphite was known as RAM, or Radar Absorbing Material. Graphite reacts to high frequency EM which theory says causes it to rotate it's atomic spin states. I'll leave it at that but this was then claimed to have the ability to reflect radar/microwaves. I'll invite you to think about that and what else it might be capable of doing.

Examining the available imagery you can see the prolific use of triangular construction techniques in what looks like conventional truss structures and which a novice might attribute to conventional structural engineering for a vehicle of this type.

However, I previously mentioned the smallest theoretical particle is theorized as having the shape of a tetrahedron. The reason I made the experimental magnetic pressure test toy in the shape of a tetrahedron, and even though I didn't fully comprehend the reasons for doing so at the time I invented the experiment, I have now put the whole together with the assistance of Flexus, and the explanation is that atoms are driven by pressure mediation as a function of a counter-spatial dielectric field, of which magnetism is a coherent or pressurized form.

 We could deduce from that concept that these signs show precisely this theory; a sphere/atom inducts dielectric energy from three points which then form a triangle inside the sphere. Notice how the ancient civil defense sign on the far right are precisely that while bomb shelter signs show three inwards focused triangles in yellow with three outward's focused black triangles inside a black sphere.

There's a couple points to this, one of which everything you're told is a lie, and usually it's a lie inside another lie. Radar absorbing or is it really the opposite and it's radar driven because there's a difference don't ya know.






Look, take a pencil and break a piece off, then strip the wood off and place the lead in between a string of magnets and see if it floats, or grind up some of the lead you intend to use and see if a magnet will push it away, and the reason for doing this is that some pencils have iron in the lead and you want to make sure there's no iron in the lead you are going to work with.

 Now lead is graphite by another name and graphite is diamagnetic, and diamagnetic is another name for crystalline sturctures that are triangular/tertrahedronal crystals or related to those by route of platonic solids. All atoms are sphereical. It's their dielectic plane's of induction which define the platonic solid formations inside them, which produces whatever kind of atom they are.

 Use a piece of paper and using a pencil cover one surface with lead and fold that as shown in the experimental test rig shown on the teflon coated Walmart version of the SR-71 Pie Tin, which only costs about a buck fifty as opposed to unaccounted trillions.

Place the magnets in a row beneath the paper tent and then cut out of a pop can to form a 2D Tetrahedron and fold that to fit over the guide tent you just made. The graphite coating is primarily there to act as lubricant, otherwise you might bond teflon to the inside of the tetrahedron, which is just about impossible to do, hence the graphite coating. Now placing the tetrahedron on the tent and tilt the plate because this isn't a self propulsion material since it's a paramagnetic, but do that for a while and see the interesting behavior that manifests.  Realistically you would want to use a strong diamagnetic material like silver or graphite to or pyrolytic graphite if you wanted it just hover a couple thousands off the paper tent. With pyrolytic graphite this should easily glide down the tent with a slight push or when the pie plate is put to a slight angle.

 See, the magnetic field is a pressure field the same way that the atmosphere is a pressure field.  If you compress the atmosphere and release it out a small hole it's obvious that the air is being jetted out under pressure, but walking around in the air you don't feel the atmospheric pressure, and the counter~spatial dielectric field is like the atmosphere, whereas a magnet is akin to a compressor, and the magnetic field is the pressure being jetted out from that field: Probably a really poor analogy since the magnetic field coming off a magnet does so only around the exterior edge's of the poles.

I came up with this toy in order to prove out Ken Wheeler's statement that the magnetic field is a pressure field, and I did that even though magnetic pressures are common knowledge, and that's because the simple ideas that magnets produce a pressure field is something not taught and which needs to be visually demonstrated to be understood.  I might also have concocted this toy for other reasons involving flying triangles and black holes on my fridge; probably helps to chill as well.  Flying Triangles And The Black Holes On My Fridge


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Added this after some debate about doing so.
Now this isn't my thread and I will remove this or anything if asked and I won't be offended either. I seriously debated putting the following forwards because it may seem obtuse and out of line, but mainly because it's not my thread.


I don't know if Nigels' battery could be disturbed by surrounding EM. It would be a good idea to see if that's possible but I suspect it would have to be placed in front of a microwave tower's antenna to do so, but what do I know and yes it should be checked.

Under normal conditions I wouldn't care about using time to do this checking, it's pretty much SOP and required, but we are quickly running out of time. In my head is a thought that time is of the essence, that it is more important to get this thing of Nigel's working in sort of useful fashion and here's why: There's an old saying; "don't waste time fighting the system; invent a new one."

That is exactly what has been happening. Only the new system is one invented by the old system. The thing to bear in mind here, and why I would suggest you not waste too much time trying to prove to others what you already either know or suspect is this. Every advanced civilization and every empire that has ever existed has stood on the shoulders of an enslaved population.

This site has asked where did this or that civilization go, where are the people in the images, can we really think this city was built by XX numbers of people in only a span of 20 years, and on and on. So the point is, are we in for repeat of vanished people and exterminated civilizations?

There is a great deal more I have left out. Mainly having to do with missing people and missing people later found dead without explanation for the cause of death and  when they are found, they are discovered in what sounds to me like staged death scene's designed to shock the discoverer's. This is what serial killers do for kicks. It's standard textbook like behavior which strongly suggest there is intelligence at work.

Victims they are found included, for example,  the body of a missing man found days later in areas previously and repeatedly searched, but standing upright in a pound with head and shoulders out of water, and with the coroner unable to determine a cause of death. I can explain a possible to probable cause of death but I can't explain it with known technology or by any conventional means.  Ultimately I have to say to myself that the explanation has to do with experimentation, and which is probably aimed at the extermination of populations wholesale.  I do not think that these cases are unrelated to everything else which is going on but rather that that they may be directly related.

 Ya know I went to the dollar store yesterday, it's across the street to grab some junk I couldn't live without, but guess what?  It's no longer the dollar store. No, now it's the $ 1.25 Store. When I was a kid it used to be the 5 and 10 cent store, but it's been the dollar store for the last decade so this price increase strikes at the heart of that corporation; it's signals a serious exploding hyperinflation.

Then last night I listed to Dick Allgire and a cast of remote viewers talk about the future and electronic currency. Many people know what is happening but most are committed to living in denial for as long as humanly possible.  There's a plan and it doesn't involve nation states or paper or coin and you and your kids are cows, and for those really aware they know this cow bovine iconography is abound in fringes that look upon the majority as dumb farm animals.

Seeing these things and then seeing one of these below, and seeing what that can do, all of it tells me what is possible, and what I saw that can do then also tells me that what I think could be it's real purpose, and if you aren't frightened by the stories of what this machine can do then you will be the days you yourself witness one because you're not going to defeat this machine. I can promise you that.
So maybe the best we can hope for is to disrupt the plan a bit by figuring out how to make Nigels' battery useful. and that is probably more  important than trying to convince people. We know it works we just  have to make it work better.

So as long as I'm on this topic of microwaves and tetrahedrons lets talk about the image of this machine, and which was supposedly taken in London England from inside a glassed in garden shed if I remember correctly, which is obviously overhead and parked a couple hundred feet up, but ask me how I know this isn't photo~shopped or gimped?

What we are witness to is the creation of a two tiered civilization. It is one that has been under construction for a long time, and since 1996 it's fleet of coal plant carbon waste spraying tanker planes have been filling the skys of earth in order to facilitate this and other machines to make trips back and forth between their off world space stations and the planet.

 Now I chose this image for a reason. What do you think is causing that light? I can think of two reason and neither of which involves the sun. This thing is pitch black so just forget about reflections of sunlight or anything remotely similar, and again ask me how I would know, that is if you think you need to ask.


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Apr 1, 2022)

I want to take some time to properly respond to @Dielectric 's response but that will take me a little time.

I have a fun still shot to share though from the video I recorded last night working with much larger QBs:




With this size I'm starting to get into needing to build what Nigel calls a MagTrap circuit for using these QBs to charge a standard battery.
I decided to go ahead and upload the last video I recorded despite the *embarrassing *amount of "ums" and "uhs" I heard from myself after filming. I'm going to plan what I say better next time to avoid that. Feel free to poke fun. 

This one is longer but I test out a lot more and get to the highest voltage I've hit so far: QB video #2


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 2, 2022)

Wow...really inspirational work 3D Printing Bear.  No need to respond. Your video's and work is more than anything I've contributed. I should probably just shut up to tell the truth.


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Apr 2, 2022)

Dielectric said:


> Wow...really inspirational work 3D Printing Bear.  No need to respond. Your video's and work is more than anything I've contributed. I should probably just shut up to tell the truth.


Thank you for the kind words; but I would disagree about your contribution because I think it's been pretty fantastic, and I wouldn't want to loose your insightful input.


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 4, 2022)

I doubt that anything as simple as I proposed previously will work to produce ground and there's reasons for saying that.

As a result I'll offer some other thoughts about how to achieve ground.

Ground is counter-spatially located (*Ken Wheeler). Magnetism is produced by the dielectric, and which according the Wheeler Theory of Magnetism is the product of a re-circulation of the dielectric field through a counter-spatial center point, what Nigel calls the point of infinity. * I do not see disagreement in the main.

Wheeler says; correctly IMOP, that we on Earth are immeresed in a fractured dielectric field cast off by our own star. In general this concept is not especially out of line with the idea of photon's, but remember here that this idea of there being photons is an extremely dated concept that fails on a number of primary and important areas, one of which includes the Woodward Effect, taken as an extrapolation from the Mach Effect, and which describes a basis for gravity as a reverberation of accelerations moving back and forth. In other word's it describes a collisions, and if the Woodward Effect is thought about in the context of the Wheeler description of fractured dielectric energy fighting to rejoin counterspace, then you have an apt description for the Woodward Mach effect.

As a result, you will likely find that the application of the Wheeler principle of dielectric induction towards counter-space also explains the Woodward Mach Effect, and not as the cause of light or gravity, but as examples of the dielectric colliding with each other in a panicked search to find a counter spatial hole, and which typically results in the production of light as the field piles up around a counter-spatial opening.

 The manufacture of a counter spatial plane of induction is based upon the understanding that the center point of the magnetic is a counter spatial point, what Nigel calls the point of infinity neutral; they are one and the same.

So we can take those idea's and apply them to photographic and video evidence of so called UFO phenomena. As a result the following is what I have cobbled together regarding the manufacture of counter-spatial induction, and there is no doubt that this is a manufactured process, which I believe the photographic and video evidence strongly supports.

So to begin, according to Ken Wheeler Induction produces light, and we know from the evidence demonstrated by Ferrocell len's that darkness is a part of the magnetic field which is the result of a lack of dielectic light producing energy; dielectric voidance and we also know the magnetic field is produced by circulation through a center point according to the Wheeler theory of magnetism.

Ken Wheeler's mantra is that light is the product of induction is visible in evidence that does support that understanding.

Now I hypothesized previously that the accretion disks of the magnetic field are counter-spatial in nature and producing a dielectric plane of induction at the middle (bloch wall) of the magnetic field. This seems to be validated by research that say's by using a superfluid a pair of _hidden accretion disks_ can be produced in the laboratory to simulate a galactic jet, aka Ranque-Hilsch Vortex Tube.

A magnet inducts the dielectric at the middle (*Bloch Wall). Wheeler shows in his book that the geometry of the dielectric plane forms the geometric shape of a diamond.

The dielectric diamond pattern is akin to two cones connected together at their base's with the tip's pointing opposite. This then forms the normal natural whole of the dielectric plane of inertia in a magnet, with the sinkhole to the counter-spatial at it's core and through which the dielectric normally circulates in a magnet; which IMOP is what Nigel is rightly calling the infinite point, or point of infinity neutral.







As the dielectric field is expanded by acceleration it grows the strength and size of the counter-spatial opening and it begins to take all the dielectric from the space around or that it occupies, and which then results in a dark blackened diamond pattern. Depending on the design of a vehicle, or natural phenomena, this black voidance can take different appearances shown in the attached images. Virtually all UFO's/UAP's will have either extremely bright light, or black dark voids, and often times both. Why this is the case may become clearer once the concept of induction becomes understood, and that typically takes some time since light and darkness seem so alien to our way of thinking, but they aren't, not really.

First understand that the dielectric is being returned to an expanded hole leading back to counterspace. This is different than magnetism where the dielectric is being recycled because there is a counter-spatial hole pointing towards infinite neutrality, and when this begins it removes the light producing dielectric in the dielectric field, which in a full magnetic field would be a diamond like pattern, and as this takes place the surrounding space around the outside of the vehicle can become dark from lack of dielectric light producing energy, and when the induction back towards counter-space is accelerated there begins a production of light as the surrounding space around the vehicle piles up with dielectric fighting to get back inside the counterspatial domain.







Germany 1964. There's a reason for that black cyclone beneath the black bottom of the saucer.



Credits;
Light through a Prism by David Parker
David Parker Art | Fine Art America

Tesla Coil Builder
Double Cone Bipolar Tesla Coil


----------



## spong (Apr 4, 2022)

Fexus said:


> I was made aware of the possibility that these inventions are simply antennas picking up surrounding EM signals so we should maybe run around with them and see if their power output is equal at all times. Maybe isolate them to some capacity, not sure how you would do that though.
> 
> Have you already done that by any chance, @3D Printing Bear ?


Interesting thread.

A couple weeks ago I was experimenting trying to rectify what I believe is the same background EM noise/RF signal as was in Nigel's video with the oscilloscope. I definitely wasn't picking up anything in the range of 21V, IIRC around a 1V peak. 
Unfortunately I don't have any diodes with a low enough power drop to rectify it to a workable DC voltage.

As I touched my antenna (just some wire) I saw the same signal boost, I believe it was at around 50Hz which is the AC frequency in this area, leading me to believe it's caused by AC running through cords/appliances in the building generating that RF signal.

You get that effect too if you touch the probes of the oscilloscope without any circuitry. A search term to look for is RF energy harvesting.


----------



## Fexus (Apr 4, 2022)

spong said:


> Interesting thread.
> 
> A couple weeks ago I was experimenting trying to rectify what I believe is the same background EM noise/RF signal as was in Nigel's video with the oscilloscope. I definitely wasn't picking up anything in the range of 21V, IIRC around a 1V peak.
> Unfortunately I don't have any diodes with a low enough power drop to rectify it to a workable DC voltage.
> ...


Great and important contribution! We most certainly need more "doers" for this thread.

So would you say that his array of magnets is more than just an antenna or no? Sorry, I can't quite tell what your conclusion is.
My idea was that it is something akin to an EM amplifier. On his old channel called Nigel Cooper he has a setup which he called something like a magnetic ion accelerator or something like that. He had an antenna and a mysterious tube which he claimed greatly amplified the recieved signal with only magnets. He never gave any specifics to what that tube is actually made out of but maybe the array of magnets seen in the video above is similar? Of course it would still be free energy, just not the type we would expect.


----------



## spong (Apr 4, 2022)

Fexus said:


> Great and important contribution! We most certainly need more "doers" for this thread.
> 
> So would you say that his array of magnets is more than just an antenna or no? Sorry, I can't quite tell what your conclusion is.


I don't really know... it just looked similar to me so I guess it would be good to know how much of it is contributed by RF versus the magnets.
My knowledge and experience is too limited to really take any conclusions  

I don't own any magnets but perhaps there's a way to test the QB within some kind of shielding to see what happens when the RF signal component is reduced?



Fexus said:


> He never gave any specifics to what that tube is actually made out of


Not familiar with the video and haven't gotten through everything in the thread yet but that sounds a bit dodgy


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 4, 2022)

Let us not lose sight of the objective. Which is deciphering how to make Nigel's QT Battery more useful, and so the object here in these posts  that I'm making are aimed at giving a broader understanding of what magnetism is and why it is a source for the generation of energy, and we already know that the magnetic field inducts energy producing heat and light.

Incidentally, Ken made his 3rd Ed free for all, but there are revised 4th or 5th editions also available for purchase.
Uncovering the Missing Secrets of Magnetism by Ken Wheeler. (*Free 3rd Ed)
Uncovering the missing Secrets of Magnetism : Ken L Wheeler : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

At the link is a video showing a dull firebrick red sphere with an intermittent black spot appearing  (*counter-spatial voidance of the dielectric light producing field). The exterior hull is above the 600 degree range and in the visible range of the human eye.
OVNI - UFO  Ufos vs Ovnis:... - Omega Ovnis Ufos

Black Body Radiation.
_"the most ideal blackbody is a closed volume (a cavity) with a very small hole in it." (A Container box, sphere, or other with a hole in it)_
_" Any radiation entering the  cavity  is  absorbed  by  the  walls,  and  then  is  re-emitted  out"_
http://physics.wm.edu/~evmik/classes/manual_for_Experimental_Atomic_Physics/blackbody_new.pdf

This tells us that the dielectric light producing field is entering the sphere and being "re-emitted" back on to the inside walls and producing a red hot exterior which is then visible since heat above 600 degrees falls inside the visible range. This red hot coloration is suddenly and abruptly voided with the appearance of a black hole, and which contracts and expands in sudden bursts, and which is the manifestation of counter spatial voidance of the light producing field.

Here the dielectric diamond pattern is visible in the white hot range. Again this is telling us that the dielectric is being inducted and producing heat.


This video contains a clip from this site link just above the video.
  These are very good images of one type of triangular vehicles. Tetrahedronal vehicles are different.
They are apparently not using this sort of propulsion system and neither of them are alien vehicles. One type is capable of traveling to the stars and the other is a multi-mission shuttle type sub-orbital interceptor & transporter operating on a similar but different propulsion system. These are not alien vehicles. They are breakaway civilization craft.
OVNIs triangulares en Siria


The very fact that you/me/we are all being allowed to even see these should be alarming, and more so since the average individual is so mind controlled and so poorly informed or motivated to learn for themselves that the only thing they can imagine is what they are told, and which is that these are UFO's and aliens. If you cannot comprehend with logic what is going on with this counter intel, with the voidance of some video's but not others, with a steady blaring drumbeat of aliens, aliens, aliens, then you are in for one heck of a rude surprise when the next shoe drop kicks you in the arse and into the next new age.

Whatever Nigels battery is doing is something we need to improve on because having the means to self generate power will be critical when the next kick to the butt is rendered, and that shoe is being polished to a high sheen so as to deliver the shock in as explosive and mind numbing manner as is possible on a planetary wide scale across the Western Nations which are slated for extinction. Another topic I know, but all the more reason to not screw around wasting time.


----------



## Fexus (Apr 5, 2022)

I got it to work using the materials you mentioned in the video! You are awesome, dude!


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 5, 2022)

So cool, Flexus & #3D Printing Bear.  I just need some magnesium strips and I can start fooling around as well.

**See This Thread; All is explained.* Looks like there's some people here that have a greater understanding.
The Lost Key: Part 3 (Chapter 7)
Parts  1 & 2
The Lost Key: Part 1
The Lost Key: Part 2

Forgot about this book.
Space and Counterspace: A New Science of Gravity, Time and Light: Thomas, Nick C.: 9780863156700: Amazon.com: Books

Melborne AU 3 hours ago.


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Apr 6, 2022)

@Fexus Congratulations and nice work!! It's very exciting to see others getting a chance to try this out. For how largely inexpensive the materials are I think it's a very worthwhile little experiment.   



Dielectric said:


> **See This Thread; All is explained.* Looks like there's some people here that have a greater understanding.
> The Lost Key: Part 3 (Chapter 7)
> Parts 1 & 2
> The Lost Key: Part 1
> The Lost Key: Part 2


I have been meaning to check out this series! First time I saw it I was highly intrigued but have had very little time to dive in yet. I'll see if I can this week. 




Dielectric said:


> Forgot about this book.
> Space and Counterspace: A New Science of Gravity, Time and Light: Thomas, Nick C.: 9780863156700: Amazon.com: Books


Sounds like another potential good read. I'll have to debate if I want to buy one of the last 2 copies available. =]




Dielectric said:


> Melborne AU 3 hours ago.


Wow just hours ago, crazy. I have NO doubt we will continue to see this phenomenon more and more. Like L.A. Marzulli has said almost countless times "UFOs are real, burgeoning, and not going away."


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Apr 8, 2022)

Dielectric said:


> Prior to the vaunted F-117 was the SR-71; show in the link as a cut-away drawing. Now of course assume this illustration is anything but accurate despite a half century. https://i.pinimg.com/originals/f4/e0/62/f4e062b5e837f8d34421eb4db4b598d8.jpg
> 
> The SR-71 was the supposed apogee of technology by America's MIC's (Military Industrical Complex) at the time of creation, which is of course another lie, because it's creation was used as the cover story and pretext to develop other needed materials needed for other projects, like say for example the Alien Reproduction Machine, aka, the Flux Liner, and the one Mark McCandlish destoryed his career by releasing to the public in the form of an illustration a supposed man made reproduction of alien technology.
> 
> The SR-71 used many inventive products like dow corning glass. Yes, the same as the crock pot and also graphite was used and graphite was known as RAM, or Radar Absorbing Material. Graphite reacts to high frequency EM which theory says causes it to rotate it's atomic spin states. I'll leave it at that but this was then claimed to have the ability to reflect radar/microwaves. I'll invite you to think about that and what else it might be capable of doing.


I've been wanting to respond to this reply you posted last week for a while and am finally getting to it.  I went to the flight museum near Seattle years back and by far the coolest part is the SR-71 they have there, particularly the engine taken out to get a closer look at, although who knows if what they had on display is real/accurate or not, but at the time I was impressed.

I had not heard the idea of the SR-71 being a cover story for other development efforts but from what I've learned over the years it does not surprise me. I'll have to look up the Flux Liner and Mark McCandlish because I don't remember hearing or reading about him before and that sounds like a interesting story. The material developments are compelling to say the least especially when you do get into the diamagnetic and EM properties of graphite (particularly pyrolytic graphite), hence one of the reasons I found some to test with. Interestingly, Nigel uses the term 'magnetic lenses' which he says copper and aluminum act as. So lately in my mind I'm wondering "Does diamagnetic or barely paramagnetic equate to having magnetic lensing properties?"



Dielectric said:


> Examining the available imagery you can see the prolific use of triangular construction techniques in what looks like conventional truss structures and which a novice might attribute to conventional structural engineering for a vehicle of this type.
> 
> However, I previously mentioned the smallest theoretical particle is theorized as having the shape of a tetrahedron. The reason I made the experimental magnetic pressure test toy in the shape of a tetrahedron, and even though I didn't fully comprehend the reasons for doing so at the time I invented the experiment, I have now put the whole together with the assistance of Flexus, and the explanation is that atoms are driven by pressure mediation as a function of a counter-spatial dielectric field, of which magnetism is a coherent or pressurized form.
> 
> We could deduce from that concept that these signs show precisely this theory; a sphere/atom inducts dielectric energy from three points which then form a triangle inside the sphere. Notice how the ancient civil defense sign on the far right are precisely that while bomb shelter signs show three inwards focused triangles in yellow with three outward's focused black triangles inside a black sphere.


I had not encountered the tetrahedral shape of particles, nor the who concept of the triangle(s) within a sphere and I feel like it's so unfamiliar to me I can't really give much opinion. The signs having those symbols and geometry are interesting, and I wonder if there was an explanation for why they picked those? It's all super fascinating like most of the things you've brought up! I feel like I've got years worth of research to go off on from yourself, @Fexus and others on this thread. =]   



Dielectric said:


> All atoms are spherical. It's their dielectric plane's of induction which define the platonic solid formations inside them, which produces whatever kind of atom they are.


I had never quite conceived of atomic structure like this, but after seeing all the inertial/dielectric planes in the ferrocell from Ken's videos, as well as Nigel's MHI (very similar to the ferrocell) it makes a great deal of sense. I commend you for putting it so succinctly and think I'll adopt that as the best way to picture it for now.



Dielectric said:


> See, the magnetic field is a pressure field the same way that the atmosphere is a pressure field. If you compress the atmosphere and release it out a small hole it's obvious that the air is being jetted out under pressure, but walking around in the air you don't feel the atmospheric pressure, and the counter~spatial dielectric field is like the atmosphere, whereas a magnet is akin to a compressor, and the magnetic field is the pressure being jetted out from that field: Probably a really poor analogy since the magnetic field coming off a magnet does so only around the exterior edge's of the poles.


I don't know... it sounds like another pretty great analogy to me, especially with all the great research Ken has done and written about. When we're talking about the nature and "fabric" of reality I don't think anyone has the absolute perfect analogy. I appreciate everyone who is willing/brave enough to put their concepts out there to be pondered and tested, _especially_ when the remain open to criticism. Oscillation pressure fields and gradients make a lot more sense to me than tiny particle soup moving at inconceivable speeds.



Dielectric said:


> I came up with this toy in order to prove out Ken Wheeler's statement that the magnetic field is a pressure field, and I did that even though magnetic pressures are common knowledge, and that's because the simple ideas that magnets produce a pressure field is something not taught and which needs to be visually demonstrated to be understood. I might also have concocted this toy for other reasons involving flying triangles and black holes on my fridge; probably helps to chill as well. Flying Triangles And The Black Holes On My Fridge


The diamagnetic glider idea sound cool. Do you happen to have any video of it going back and forth over the paper tent portion? Also, is that article you linked to one that you wrote? I keep starting to read it then get distracted with something, but I do plan on getting all the way through.   



Dielectric said:


> In my head is a thought that time is of the essence, that it is more important to get this thing of Nigel's working in sort of useful fashion and here's why: There's an old saying; "don't waste time fighting the system; invent a new one."


It certainly does seem like "Reset" is on the horizon and I'm definitely not thrilled about the prospects. Especially with turd-o up in Canada spilling the beans on the "great" reset they want. I think it's wise to live a relatively prepared lifestyle and pursue self-reliance in all its forms where possible. My testing of Nigel's QB, and eventually other technologies I hope, is all about self-reliance and removing dependence from corrupt and broken systems. I think I mildly care about proving it to some people, but only to those who are open-minded to it. I've lived enough years to be done wasting my time trying to answer eternal skeptics.



Dielectric said:


> What we are witness to is the creation of a two tiered civilization. It is one that has been under construction for a long time, and since 1996 it's fleet of coal plant carbon waste spraying tanker planes have been filling the skys of earth in order to facilitate this and other machines to make trips back and forth between their off world space stations and the planet.


I've talked with my wife and a couple other people about this idea, which I do think is real at this point. Whether I think they are off world or just somewhere else in or just beyond our realm I won't get into hear, but the important part is that there seems to be significant evidence of another tier of civilization kept separate and greatly advanced compared to us. Deep theories I totally enjoy pondering and discussing. 

That machine you attached the picture of I have not seen before nor do I really know anything about. I may hit you up over PM to ask you a bit more about it.


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 8, 2022)

3D Printing Bear said:


> I had not heard the idea of the SR-71 being a cover story


Of course that's my interpretation due to a large amount of circumstantial evidence, along with eye witness testimony that's come to light since, and which describes the development of man made FTL (faster than light) capable vehicles, evidence which says that FTL vehicles have been in existence since no later than the early 1960's and very likely since the late to mid 50's, and undoubtedly by both the Soviets and the USA.

We know from the stories provided about early crashed saucers that radar is what brought these down, and so by extension you might then also question the vast armada's of so-called Radar Picket ships that once existed on both sides of the cold war, as well as the those war reports involving UFO's from the Vietnam War.  Obviously these ships were used for the stated purposes but that doesn't mean that's all they were built to do. If there's aliens, be they space faring critters as seems likely, and also intelligent ones, as also seems likely, then these ships may have been used to hunt them with the express purpose of capturing samples of either kind.
​RUSSIANS EXPAND SPACE TRACKING (Published 1971)
"Kosmonavt Yuri Gagarin" Soviet spacecraft tracking ship.​





25 years ago, a 5,000-pound Russian capsule hurtled into the Washington coast | The Seattle Times​This image at the link is of a supposed Soviet Capsule that crashed into Washington State's Puget Sound in 1971
https://static.seattletimes.com/wp-...2ed6-baa3-11e7-a2c6-40ecc5323418-1020x718.jpg

The national UFO Reporting Center has hundreds of reports of spherical balls of all sizes on record. More recent ones being about the size of basketballs and or beachballs and sometimes seen cruising along at tree top height or even at light pole level slipping through neighborhoods.


A more solid example might be the photos's taken by the late Rex Heflin, and which undoubtedly show the training vehicle which a former Marine Capt. testified he trained pilots on; that testimony is on record and video. Not going to search for it but it's there on scrub tube. The Heflin photo's have been studied hundreds of times but now have been give the stamp of being completely authentic, like they could ever have been anything but that. I mean just look at the location and the time and the manufacturing leaders in aviation and where they are located.  It's not rocket science, it's ether science, and then it's alien only when it's not man made UFO's.
Heflin's 1965 photos finally validated

So to continue; a vehicle like the Flux Liner, or ARV (Alien Reproduction Vehicle), required the development of new materials, and so you need a rational explanation to provide to research & development scientists and materials engineers, and without providing so much as a hint of any other potential application: A machine like the SR-71 would have been ideal for that application.

The more you understand, the more visible this sort of covert application becomes, it's a past time for some people now days, but generally speaking the whole idea is to provide rational explanations for applications such that no ordinary person would even imagine that there might be another purpose.

To even suspect that another purpose might have existed for the development of materials back in that epoch of time when the CIA issued a design requirement for the SR-71 would have required you to have an extreme imagination and to really have your game up. To do that you would have had to have been seriously, seriously, juiced up with the powers that be: You would have had to have been someone like Joe Parr.

In Joe's case he was apparently supervised by round the clockB-52' Bombers that flew over his head while he worked on whatever it was that he worked on in the South Pole: Presumably thermonuclear armed ones. I mean why else would you have strategic bombers flying round the clock specially over his work site; like what, to motivate you to work harder?

Joe Par was an electrical engineer, which is an understatement in the extreme, and he is also the inventor of the gamma ray transducer. I mean seriously: A gamma ray transducer?  I'm well in to my 60's and if you think about what Joe Parr was doing and knew when I was in grade school before Kennedy was President is a tour de force of how little we all really know.

Joe knew for example there was a machine which could stop gamma rays, gravity, and who knows what else, and what's more is that the rudiments of the machine isn't that difficult to make. Controlling it might be another matter.

All this was going on when I wasn't even in third grade, when America was still segregated, when being a homosexual was a crime you could get sent to prison for, and when the Idiot TV was showing us land of the Giants, Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea, and the best of all, Lost in Space.

  This is what the system has always done. In the 30's it showed people the Keystone Cops while reality of the time isn't depicted for another 80 years by movies like the "Untouchables," and "Public Enemy."  So by analogy we can take it that the reality is nothing like StarTrek, because for one thing there is no warping of space because space has no properties (Tesla), and so instead the reality is it's Star Wars and John Carpenters; "They Live", which the late Roddy Piper said wasn't a science fiction film but rather a documentary.

If you are not familiar with the work that Joe Parr did you would be well advised to save whatever you can scrape together from the archived information that his good friend Dr. John de Salvo has saved while it still exists in the public domain.
Great Pyramid of Giza Research Association

Keep in mind that we know more today and so as brilliant as Joe Parr was, he didn't have the work of Ken Wheeler to source to, but he might have had other work to source from, such that, whatever inspired Joes' experiments, those could only have originated from one of two possible sources; either Nazi Germany or from another world, which in the former case was said to have been derived from the ether via psychonauts communications with other beings, so in the end maybe it does all come down to alien contact, just not in a physical form.

Now it might not seem like it right at the moment, but all the things I'm throwing out at you are all tied to the Nigel QT Battery, and that's because you have an LED which is working on a counter spatial principle, even if it's not recognized, and magnets that are counter spatial devices so to speak.  Somewhere Wheeler has a video where he talks about leds and counter space. What these idiots are calling the depletion zone in an LED is a counter spatial sinkhole, where light is produced by the induction of energy at that point of infinity, or the counterspatial point of induction. (* not sure but think that's ruffly about the size of it.)

Considering the epoch of time involving the SR-71 that would have been a virtual impossibility. I mean what kind of materials engineers at Dow Corning might have been thinking that the new glass they were trying to develop had any other applications than for crock pots. Can you imagine what kind of lose cannon screw ball you would have been seen as if you suggested any other possible use to your boss back in the 1960's?  Probably end up in an insane asylum if you had; so far fetched would have the perception that everyone literally would have thought you completely and totally bonkers in the extreme.

So the machine itself, the engines to the SR-71 and so forth, those are all real and applied to that aircraft. After all it was flown by Airforce Pilots and maintained by the USAF in conjunction with oversight by the Central Intelligence Agency. I'm not super knowledgeable about this machine but the idea is that by looking at it and knowing other theoretical musings and explanations you can rationally suspect that more was afoot than just a super spy plane; and of course I think the closest any missile ever came was something like 16 miles away from that aircraft, so conventional weapons were totally impotent.

A lot more to respond to but really I'm off to bed and this is enough for a bit. I personally had a brief communication with Mr. McCandlish and bought a couple of his prints of the ARV.  He had a ruff time after releasing this illustration. They destroyed his life for making that illustration and now it looks like they hired someone to murder him as well. He was very generous with his knowledge and I think history will record him better than the monkeys that mocked him in life. I know Mr. McCandlish was a devout Christian and I find it highly unlikely that he of all people would choose to use a shotgun to end his own life.



3D Printing Bear said:


> I'll have to look up the Flux Liner and Mark McCandlish


UPDATE ON THE DEATH OF MARK MCCANDLISH​*Mark* *McCandlish*, (probably murdered) at age 68 on April 13, 2021. He died in his home in Redding, CA with a shotgun blast to the head. He was going to testify at a Senate UFO/UAP meeting in June. His testimony would have destroyed any misleading UFO narratives and reveal the Tic Tac was actually a USAF SSP drone.
Zero Point The Story of Mark McCandlish and the Fluxliner​BTW, James Allen who started this film died by a rare and fast spreading lung cancer. Murdering people using isotopes of radioactive particles was a common practice in the old Soviet Block. It is highly likely that James was murdered as well by this method using planted cigarettes impregnated with radioactive particles: (* *Red* *Horizons*: The True Story of Nicolae and Elena Ceausescus' Crimes, Lifestyle, and Corruption)


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 8, 2022)

I was going to comment last night on some video's I've watched that are aimed at tearing down Nigel's QT Battery, as well as attacking Nigel himself. These character assassins say his QT battery is not mystery, that it's simply an ordinary voltalic battery, but the fact that voltaic action can light an led doesn't mean that is what is happening in the case of Nigel's QT Battery. It's a stupid explanation but one not many gulpers will question, so IMOP all of the video's aimed at denying there's anything worth investigating in Nigel's QT Battery are all deceitful liars engaged in counter intelligence. I seriously doubt those videos and clowns making them are there by random chance.

However, the one thing that struck me the most is that to my knowledge I don't know of any voltaic battery that requires you to become the ground, and as far as a battery also becoming self regulating, and also a controllable rheostat, well I'm sure those are things not shared by any voltaic battery.


----------



## Fexus (Apr 11, 2022)

Well, since this thread is also dedicated to proving Nigel right or wrong in general, I'd like to contribute with a little experiment that I have been doing based on Nigel's claims that the south pole is 1.2 times stronger than the north pole.
I do have to say that my setup isn't totally professional but I have done several testruns by now so I'm pretty confident when I say this:

I can't see any difference in strength between north and south pole.
Nigel's setup looked like this:



And below are two pictures of my setup. Each picture shows a different orientation. I don't have a good side by side comparison yet, sorry:






I 3D printed this little tower to suit the size of the magnets. It fits pretty much perfectly. There is very little wiggle-room for the magnets but still enough for them to smoothly glide up and down.
No matter the orientation of the magnets, the distance between the two stacks of 3 disc magnets always seems to come down to around 4cm. There sometimes are very very small and inconsistent differences of only one or two millimeters but that certainly does not satisfy Nigel's 20% difference. If one orientation displays 4cm, the other should be around either 4.8cm or 3.33cm according to Nigel's claims.

I will redo this experiment today with a fully greased up tower so as to minimize friction but as I said, I'm already very confident that the tower is displaying pretty accurate results. I'll be recording it more accurately and post an update.

Has anyone else here done this experiment by any chance?


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 11, 2022)

Fexus said:


> Well, since this thread is also dedicated to proving Nigel right or wrong in general, I'd like to contribute with a little experiment that I have been doing based on Nigel's claims that the south pole is 1.2 times stronger than the north pole.
> I do have to say that my setup isn't totally professional but I have done several testruns by now so I'm pretty confident when I say this:
> 
> I can't see any difference in strength between north and south pole.
> ...



I was going to comment on this but now you've done a physical test.  I was thinking that possibly a magnetic deviation (* called inclination in aviation and shown on air sectionals) might have influenced Nigels original conclusions. That's a pretty far fetched and unlikely explanation because any such inclination should effect both polarities I would think but don't know for sure.


----------



## Fexus (Apr 11, 2022)

As promised, here is a video I made that is a little more thorough:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nELMsnBUnC0&ab_channel=Fexus_


If you can't watch a video right now, the short of it is that both orientations were always locked in pretty much the same 5mm range. Nigel's claims regarding the strength ratio don't seem to be truthful but I'd really like for someone else to try this as well and make sure I didn't screw things up. However, as things stand, that is my conclusion and I won't change it unless I am convinced otherwise.


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 11, 2022)

Fexus said:


> As promised, here is a video I made that is a little more thorough:
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nELMsnBUnC0&ab_channel=Fexus_
> ...



 Makes me wonder if he mixed up magnets. You could try that: use for example NP42 opposed by NP52's. 
It's probably an error along those lines.


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Apr 12, 2022)

Fexus said:


> If you can't watch a video right now, the short of it is that both orientations were always locked in pretty much the same 5mm range. Nigel's claims regarding the strength ratio don't seem to be truthful but I'd really like for someone else to try this as well and make sure I didn't screw things up. However, as things stand, that is my conclusion and I won't change it unless I am convinced otherwise.


Great experiment! I appreciate you doing this one because its one that I had also been interested in trying. 

As for why you're seeing those results vs. Nigel's, I think @Dielectric is onto the right idea with the magnet strength. I remember Ken Wheeler talking about how the actual size of the field of higher powered magnets is physically smaller than weaker ones, like your old school ceramic refrigerator magnets for instance. It looks like the ones in Nigel's photos are some kind of steel or alloy and the way the material "manifests" the field could yield that higher pole strength difference. I'm purely speculating there though so it needs proper research. I could send the video to Nigel and ask him though; I've been curious about that photo of his myself. I need to go back and re-read that section of the book too.




Dielectric said:


> Zero Point The Story of Mark McCandlish and the Fluxliner​



Thank you for the video link BTW! I've only had time to watch a little bit so far but hope to finish this week.



Dielectric said:


> We know from the stories provided about early crashed saucers that radar is what brought these down, and so by extension you might then also question the vast armada's of so-called Radar Picket ships that once existed on both sides of the cold war, as well as the those war reports involving UFO's from the Vietnam War. Obviously these ships were used for the stated purposes but that doesn't mean that's all they were built to do. If there's aliens, be they space faring critters as seems likely, and also intelligent ones, as also seems likely, then these ships may have been used to hunt them with the express purpose of capturing samples of either kind.
> RUSSIANS EXPAND SPACE TRACKING (Published 1971)
> "Kosmonavt Yuri Gagarin" Soviet spacecraft tracking ship.​


I had heard many years ago in some video about a UFO being brought down by radar but had completely forgot until you mentioned this. While I knew "SETI" type work has been going on for a long time, I had not heard of it being used particularly to target and down craft, which makes a LOT of sense to me when you think about how phased arrays work. Fascinating stuff. Our world is ENDLESSLY fascinating.


--------------------------

On the QB experimentation front I found out beeswax has been used as a dielectric in old capacitors so I'm going to try some that my wife has. I figure a wax like that could also easily be mixed/blended with substances that have dielectric properties opening up a realm of testing for wax, i.e. a dry version. I also had the recommendation for dielectric grease which is available at most auto parts stores and is worth a try. Nigel also recommends a dielectric fluid that I think would highly boost the galvanic effect of the QB, but I get the sense it would cause corrosion over time so I need to still ask him about it.

I'm also hoping to film a video this week charging and discharging that capacitor again a few times. The ~110V I was charging it with only seemed to get it to 32V+ which is not bad for a 25V capacitor, but it sounds like I can get it to at least double the set voltage all the way to 50V+. Next I need to bust out the breadboards and start with components to manage that capacitor load in a useful way, as well as measure the output from it by sending it through a 10-100K resistor and measuring the decay.

Oh! I don't know if I mentioned this already but I got titanium, nickel, brass, and pure iron foils.  It turns out the titanium seems to suitably replace the zinc layer. The magnesium still provides one of the largest boosts in voltage so far. I haven't been able to find a suitable replacement, which annoys the perfectionist in my that wants each layer to be the same dimension. Aluminum in the right amount may work though so I need to find or buy some heavy duty kitchen foil. Might as well go make myself a hat while I'm at it!!! =D


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 12, 2022)

3D Printing Bear said:


> On the QB experimentation front I found out beeswax has been used as a dielectric in old capacitors so I'm going to try some that my wife has. I figure a wax like that could also easily be mixed/blended with substances that have dielectric properties opening up a realm of testing for wax, i.e. a dry version. I also had the recommendation for dielectric grease which is available at most auto parts stores and is worth a try. Nigel also recommends a dielectric fluid that I think would highly boost the galvanic effect of the QB, but I get the sense it would cause corrosion over time so I need to still ask him about it.


Nothing is accidental and bee's in particular are critical critters to human survival. Bee's make these honeycombs but these honeycombs when overlaid produce cubes in hyperspace. There's a lot more going on with bee's and insects than I think we have any real understanding of. I believe this is an example of Julia Set's producing a hyper~spatial geometry.


3D Printing Bear said:


> Oh! I don't know if I mentioned this already but I got titanium, nickel, brass, and pure iron foils.  It turns out the titanium seems to suitably replace the zinc layer. The magnesium still provides one of the largest boosts in voltage so far. I haven't been able to find a suitable replacement, which annoys the perfectionist in my that wants each layer to be the same dimension. Aluminum in the right amount may work though so I need to find or buy some heavy duty kitchen foil. Might as well go make myself a hat while I'm at it!!! =D


That's interesting. Just haven't had the time to look at the crystalline structures of the materials involved. However, UFO's have been seen dribbling burning material when in trouble, and of course magnesium is real trouble once it get's going.


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Apr 13, 2022)

Dielectric said:


> Nothing is accidental and bee's in particular are critical critters to human survival. Bee's make these honeycombs but these honeycombs when overlaid produce cubes in hyperspace. There's a lot more going on with bee's and insects than I think we have any real understanding of. I believe this is an example of Julia Set's producing a hyper~spatial geometry.


I just learned about the hyperspace cube within honeycombs in the last year or so and found that TOTALLY fascinating. Just one of many reasons my wife and I hope to keep bees on our property eventually. Absolutely amazing little bio-machines bees are, especially the way bumble-bees fly. 



Dielectric said:


> Just haven't had the time to look at the crystalline structures of the materials involved. However, UFO's have been seen dribbling burning material when in trouble, and of course magnesium is real trouble once it get's going.


All of this fun talk of the geometric/crystalline structure of atoms and alloys really makes me want to pick up a copy of this book and see how helpful it might be for helping put together reasonable macroscopic models for testing with: Quantum Theory of Materials book


----------



## intothevoid (Apr 15, 2022)

HEMP BATTERIES - some of the materials you can make from hemp might be useful in the battery described by the OP -


_View: https://youtu.be/UN32y8McS4s_

​
_View: https://youtu.be/Yj_n_M7BMzs_

(the article);
Earth power: hemp batteries better than lithium and graphene – UKCSC

_The scientists “cooked” leftover bast fibre – the inner bark of the plant that usually ends up in landfill – into carbon nanosheets in a process called hydrothermal synthesis. “People ask me: why hemp? I say, why not?” said Dr David Mitlin of Clarkson University, New York, in an interview with the BBC. “We’re making graphene-like materials for a thousandth of the price – and we’re doing it with waste.”


Dr Mitlin’s team recycled the fibres into supercapacitors, energy storage devices which are transforming the way electronics are powered. While conventional batteries store large reservoirs of energy and drip-feed it slowly, supercapacitors can rapidly discharge their entire load.


This makes them ideal in machines that require sharp bursts of power. In electric cars, for example, supercapacitors are used for regenerative braking. Releasing this torrent requires electrodes with high surface area, one of graphene’s many phenomenal properties.


Mitlin says that “you can do really interesting things with bio-waste”. With banana peels, for example, “you can turn them into a dense block of carbon – we call it pseudo-graphite – and that’s great for sodium-ion batteries. But if you look at hemp fibre its structure is the opposite – it makes sheets with high surface area – and that’s very conducive to supercapacitors.”_


----------



## TheInBetweenScene (Apr 20, 2022)

I have replicated this experiment successfully and have ventured into other metals and components. wowsers is all i will say. I will make a video within a months time. Most likely a compilation of all my little tests. My question is what is the NAME of Nigel Cheese's BOOK?!?! I have questions that appear to have answers in his book. Any help would be GREAT and i will make a video in due time. 

When i first stumbled onto nigels video of the QB, I had/have all these ideas and then found this thread and you al were ALREADY on the direction i was so this is exciting and am looking forward to what this group finds out!!!

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Apr 20, 2022)

intothevoid said:


> The scientists “cooked” leftover bast fibre – the inner bark of the plant that usually ends up in landfill – into carbon nanosheets in a process called hydrothermal synthesis. “People ask me: why hemp? I say, why not?” said Dr David Mitlin of Clarkson University, New York, in an interview with the BBC. “We’re making graphene-like materials for a thousandth of the price – and we’re doing it with waste.”
> 
> 
> Dr Mitlin’s team recycled the fibres into supercapacitors, energy storage devices which are transforming the way electronics are powered. While conventional batteries store large reservoirs of energy and drip-feed it slowly, supercapacitors can rapidly discharge their entire load.
> ...


This is really impressive stuff, and I did not realize people were out there processing hemp into such a unique and useful material. I'm astounded at all the things we can do, process, and make with carbon in all it's many many forms.

I don't know if this would be useful for the paper/cellulose layer of the quantum batteries (QBs), but if a new material was created to replace that layer I bet this would be a beneficial additive. At the very least, the supercapacitors and sodium-ion batteries would be useful to store and use power generated from the QBs, or several other power generation technologies that Nigel has developed like PCAMs. In fact ever since learning more about supercapacitors the more I want to buy some for experimenting with. Talk about an inCREDIBLY useful component in electric vehicles. =]


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



TheInBetweenScene said:


> I have replicated this experiment successfully and have ventured into other metals and components. wowsers is all i will say. I will make a video within a months time. Most likely a compilation of all my little tests. My question is what is the NAME of Nigel Cheese's BOOK?!?! I have questions that appear to have answers in his book. Any help would be GREAT and i will make a video in due time.
> 
> When i first stumbled onto nigels video of the QB, I had/have all these ideas and then found this thread and you al were ALREADY on the direction i was so this is exciting and am looking forward to what this group finds out!!!
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


Congratulations!! It would be fun to see more videos testing out this tech.  

Nigel's book I've come to find is not fully and completely available publicly. He has reasons for doing so I don't want to elaborate here, but he has released a great deal of material from his book. Since it's all still available through his LinkedIn page I don't imagine he would mind me sharing his PDFs here, but I'd like to check with him and make sure before I do. In the meantime I'll PM it to you so you can read what he has put out online. Fascinating stuff to say the least. =]

You did definitely stumble onto the right thread for active research on the QB. I've been a little distracted the last couple weeks on my testing, but hope to do more this week and maybe film something again this weekend or next week.

I did try some random beeswax my wife had as the dielectric/wet-paper layer but it did not work as I hoped and I only got 200-300mV. After finding out early capacitors were made using beeswax the thought was it could also work with the QB but I think it adds too much resistance. I still need to get some dielectric grease from the auto-parts store which I want to try "soaking" the paper in and try that as a more "dry" material. There are also some arrangement recommendations from Nigel that I _think_ I understand but need time to sit down and test. If they work I'll post it up here.


----------



## TheInBetweenScene (Apr 20, 2022)

3D Printing Bear said:


> This is really impressive stuff, and I did not realize people were out there processing hemp into such a unique and useful material. I'm astounded at all the things we can do, process, and make with carbon in all it's many many forms.
> 
> I don't know if this would be useful for the paper/cellulose layer of the quantum batteries (QBs), but if a new material was created to replace that layer I bet this would be a beneficial additive. At the very least, the supercapacitors and sodium-ion batteries would be useful to store and use power generated from the QBs, or several other power generation technologies that Nigel has developed like PCAMs. In fact ever since learning more about supercapacitors the more I want to buy some for experimenting with. Talk about an inCREDIBLY useful component in electric vehicles. =]


I have been LOOKING for this material because my mind went to the cardstock too. Can't find and sheets or anything but i haven't looked extensively either. Currently we have a wet cell QB. With the cardstock. I don't talk to nigel so i don't know if has developed one or not. I would love to find a dry cell version or figure it out. However, in the mean time it is absolutely exciting to see where the wet cells go. I went online and found a list of all diamagnetic and paramagnetic properties. I am unsure how MANY metals have been tested? I crossed this list with a list of the atomic structure of all elements and picked many with the hexagonal arrangement. one of each other category just to see. I also crossed both these lists with a chart that showed the ion energy capability of each element which dwindled down the metals even more. This is what i selected from and bought. 

On Nigels PCAM's system, he admits it uses COMMON materials very abundant in earths crust. Since he is NOT using traditional means, and he chose silica for one component, i decided to buy a 1 inchx1mm silica chip. if i could of bought thinner i would have. I want to see if this does anything. i found some straight 25mmx25mmx1mm pyrolytic graphite and am CURIOUS to see how it performs. I bought and am waiting on graphite film in the mean time. I wanted thinner than 1mm but hey, you try what you can find right? lol @3D Printing Bear where do i find Nigels book?? or how to build a magtrap circuit?!?! i have an abundance of time to experiment.


3D Printing Bear said:


> This is really impressive stuff, and I did not realize people were out there processing hemp into such a unique and useful material. I'm astounded at all the things we can do, process, and make with carbon in all it's many many forms.
> 
> I don't know if this would be useful for the paper/cellulose layer of the quantum batteries (QBs), but if a new material was created to replace that layer I bet this would be a beneficial additive. At the very least, the supercapacitors and sodium-ion batteries would be useful to store and use power generated from the QBs, or several other power generation technologies that Nigel has developed like PCAMs. In fact ever since learning more about supercapacitors the more I want to buy some for experimenting with. Talk about an inCREDIBLY useful component in electric vehicles. =]
> 
> ...


I am grateful for any help and I understand Nigel's reasons and RESPECT him for doing so. I would do the same. Especially his PCAM's!! I can scratch beeswax off the list now lol I am stoked. I saw his pcams presentation and he showed a scaled down version of what the pcams looks like, without ALL the components he said, and it is intriguing. I have tried over the years with "alternative energy" and get frustrated. and then the BOOM happened inside and i really don't know what to say. I see things in my head and i saw nigels stuff and my head exploded with ideas but how to explain them, forgive me. i see a picture and describing the picture isn't always an easy task. 

grateful and excited though!!!


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Apr 20, 2022)

TheInBetweenScene said:


> I don't talk to nigel so i don't know if has developed one or not. I would love to find a dry cell version or figure it out. However, in the mean time it is absolutely exciting to see where the wet cells go.


He definitely does have a dry version of the battery, but there's only one video where he actually states so: Dry QB Video  While I have been able to message back and forth with Nigel we haven't spoken over the phone yet and I haven't been quite so bold as to just ask what he used for dry materials. I may one of these days but in the meantime I'm trying to be more the "respectful student" starting to understand and test at a pace that makes sense to the professor. While I'm excited to figure out the dry version one of these days, I do know the technology is something he owns the IP for; so if someone learned that and wanted to start a business making QBs they would still need to work it out through Nigel. That being said I think he'd be pretty happy with that much R&D into his tech and would want to help such an entrepreneur get started.


----------



## TheInBetweenScene (Apr 20, 2022)

3D Printing Bear said:


> He definitely does have a dry version of the battery, but there's only on video where he actually states so: Dry QB Video  While I have been able to message back and forth with Nigel we haven't spoken over the phone yet and I haven't been quite so bold as to just ask what he used for dry materials. I may one of these days but in the meantime and trying to be more the "respectful student" trying to understand and test at a pace that makes sense to the professor. While I'm excited to figure out the dry version one of these days, I do know the technology is something he owns the IP for; so if someone learned that and wanted to start a business making QBs they would still need to work it out through Nigel. That being said I think he'd be pretty happy with that much R&D into his tech and would want to help such an entrepreneur get started.


I will be very honest. I don't want him to tell me. I want to go as FAR as i can handle and with as much patience as possible to understand what he has written. Figure it out myself. I love the mans approach and i dig his style of teaching. Give me some and LET ME figure it out. The "what is a magnet" pdf i am in LOVE with. This man deserves so much. I would enjoy chatting with him. Money? I could care less. I travel and help people. that's my mission and has been for 3 years. i am home by family for the summer and no need to work so i have a BUNCH of time to test stuff, purchase stuff, and test. I am open to any ideas. after this i am off to Colombia South America to further help people.


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Apr 21, 2022)

TheInBetweenScene said:


> I went online and found a list of all diamagnetic and paramagnetic properties. I am unsure how MANY metals have been tested? I crossed this list with a list of the atomic structure of all elements and picked many with the hexagonal arrangement. one of each other category just to see. I also crossed both these lists with a chart that showed the ion energy capability of each element which dwindled down the metals even more.


It sounds like you went down a very similar path to myself and probably several other folks trying to test out this stuff. =] I went quickly to all the diamagnetic/paramagnetic charts of elements and materials, as well as various dielectrics. I like your thinking about trying elements with a hexagonal arrangement. I know for sure that geometry at the atomic scale absolutely impacts the performance of the QB energy flow.

So far I have used the cheap pyrolytic graphite paper as successful replacement for copper, however two properly aligned copper layers together seemed to yield about the same results as one layer of the graphite. I've also used aluminum foil as a lesser quality replacement for the magnesium strip. Lastly I have successfully replace the zinc layer with titanium and still had a good voltage (~1.7V for one cell) and that was also with the graphite. The other metal foils I have to try still are brass, nickel, and pure iron.

One suggestion Nigel had was keeping all the layers together but removing the small magnets and using larger ones on the outside to boost voltage. I'm not sure what I would then replace the thin magnet layer with so I figured I would try nickel first (since that's what the magnets are coated in anyway) then iron next. I'll also just try putting the copper/graphite layer right next to the zinc and see what happens, but imagine I need _something _to replace that space the thin magnet took up in the "stack", hence either the nickel or iron. We'll see!

Another recommendation when testing all of this is testing out using numbers within the Fibonacci sequence (1, 1, 2, 3, 5, 8, 13...) because that pattern shows up all throughout magnetic field work and a LOT of Nigel's research. Apparently there's even something to aligning QB layers in a way that matches the sequence, going in two directions, but I have not been able to figure that out yet.



TheInBetweenScene said:


> Since he is NOT using traditional means, and he chose silica for one component, i decided to buy a 1 inchx1mm silica chip. if i could of bought thinner i would have. I want to see if this does anything. i found some straight 25mmx25mmx1mm pyrolytic graphite and am CURIOUS to see how it performs.


The silica chip totally seems worth testing. Frankly SO many materials I think are worth a try since it's relatively simple getting thin layer of many things. I did get some "proper" pyrolytic graphite like you're described, which is about 1mm thick, however the pieces I got are pretty large for the magnets I'm testing with. That and the material seems very brittle so I'm not super keen on breaking or grinding it down to size, but I'd like to one of these days. I also think trying to make some relative thin bismuth foil and making discs from that would also be worth a try.


----------



## TheInBetweenScene (Apr 21, 2022)

3D Printing Bear said:


> It sounds like you went down a very similar path to myself and probably several other folks trying to test out this stuff. =] I went quickly to all the diamagnetic/paramagnetic charts of elements and materials, as well as various dielectrics. I like your thinking about trying elements with a hexagonal arrangement. I know for sure that geometry at the atomic scale absolutely impacts the performance of the QB energy flow.
> 
> So far I have used the cheap pyrolytic graphite paper as successful replacement for copper, however two properly aligned copper layers together seemed to yield about the same results as one layer of the graphite. I've also used aluminum foil as a lesser quality replacement for the magnesium strip. Lastly I have successfully replace the zinc layer with titanium and still had a good voltage (~1.7V for one cell) and that was also with the graphite. The other metal foils I have to try still are brass, nickel, and pure iron.
> 
> ...


GET OUT OF MY HEAD!!!! I swear man i been THINKING of the fibonacci sequence and the golden raito. The golden ratio is the 2/5:3/5 ratio of the magnets poles. but i saw something with Searl Energy creation years ago that worked off the Law of Squares. 

I have some more exotic metals on the way. the attached pic is of ion energies across the element table. I cross my other two lists with this one. I have same as you but some others too. I will let you know. 

I noticed that the magneisum is para (paramagnetic) and zinc&titanium is dia (diamagnetic) so my qustion is this. Do we get a higher voltage because of the "fight" between the 2 para and dia?


TheInBetweenScene said:


> GET OUT OF MY HEAD!!!! I swear man i been THINKING of the fibonacci sequence and the golden raito. The golden ratio is the 2/5:3/5 ratio of the magnets poles. but i saw something with Searl Energy creation years ago that worked off the Law of Squares.
> 
> I have some more exotic metals on the way. the attached pic is of ion energies across the element table. I cross my other two lists with this one. I have same as you but some others too. I will let you know.
> 
> I noticed that the magneisum is para (paramagnetic) and zinc&titanium is dia (diamagnetic) so my qustion is this. Do we get a higher voltage because of the "fight" between the 2 para and dia?


These dots, on the website, you just scroll over and it tells you what element it is. Good for knowing IONS as i believe ions is what we are dealing with.


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Apr 21, 2022)

TheInBetweenScene said:


> I have tried over the years with "alternative energy" and get frustrated. and then the BOOM happened inside and i really don't know what to say. I see things in my head and i saw nigels stuff and my head exploded with ideas but how to explain them, forgive me. i see a picture and describing the picture isn't always an easy task.


I sympathize with you on that. I've also tried researching alternative energy for well over a decade and rarely if ever does anything practical come out of it, nor anything I can really build or test at home. It was one of the many reasons why I was so stoked on Nigel's research since it was actually repeatable, and he was encouraging people to do it. The only other person I've known of to help get this kind of alternative tech into the hands of average researchers is the late John Bedini and his "simple schoolgirl circuit" that was sort of the core to his Bedini energizer.

No worries not being able to exactly articulate your ideas. I understand how all the thoughts can kind of whirlwind about in the mind. It might make sense in your head but then trying describe it in text is a whole other story. I think that's some of my confusion trying to full interpret some of the concepts behind Nigel's work. Its just SUCH a deep subject that we are never ever taught in school.


----------



## TheInBetweenScene (Apr 21, 2022)

3D Printing Bear said:


> I sympathize with you on that. I've also tried researching alternative energy for well over a decade and rarely if ever does anything practical come out of it, nor anything I can really build or test at home. It was one of the many reasons why I was so stoked on Nigel's research since it was actually repeatable, and he was encouraging people to do it. The only other person I've known of to help get this kind of alternative tech into the hands of average researchers is the late John Bedini and his "simple schoolgirl circuit" that was sort of the core to his Bedini energizer.
> 
> No worries not being able to exactly articulate your ideas. I understand how all the thoughts can kind of whirlwind about in the mind. It might make sense in your head but then trying describe it in text is a whole other story. I think that's some of my confusion trying to full interpret some of the concepts behind Nigel's work. Its just SUCH a deep subject that we are never ever taught in school.


Which is why i am THRILLED to experiment. This man makes me so happy. how he teaches. his views. how he wants to HELP humanity, not destroy it. love it!! I will get back to testing here.


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 21, 2022)

TheInBetweenScene said:


> I noticed that the magnesium is para (paramagnetic) and zinc&titanium is dia (diamagnetic) so my question is this. Do we get a higher voltage because of the "fight" between the 2 para and dia?



I do not know if this reply will in any way be helpful and I am confident that based on what you have said that you have exposure to most of what I have to say here.

I don't think we can answer that question at this point.
What matters are the geometric shapes of the crystalline structures, the amount of magnetic pressure being exerted, then other factors.
These other factors are the movement allowed or created between structures, the projection of geometries in to hyper-space which are visible by example of the bee's hive forming cubes, where the cubes are hyperspatial, meaning they are not corporeal and neither is hyperspace corporeal. It is a mistake to not recognize that space between matter is another space.

The cube in the bee hive over-lay is representative of a a hyperspatial geometric form. The question is: How does this hyperspatial cube relate to the hexagonal structure of the hive?

To understand this kind of thinking is going to take commitment to learning as much as one can of the dominate field theories, with the foremost being Ken Wheelers dielectric field theory of magnetism, followed by quantum field theory, and then the guiding field theory of the ether, which is what Wheelers dielectric field theory is but which is described by an earlier epoch of time where in pressure was theorized to be the cause of gravity.

Kens Book can be downloaded for free in it's 3rd edition and hundreds of video's can be viewed on youtube by searching under the title for that book; "Uncovering the missing secrets of magnetism."
Uncovering the missing Secrets of Magnetism : Ken L Wheeler : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

Here is video one. This is a very significant video which isn't widely appreciated since it demonstrate a force multiplication by acceleration of the dielectric field.



Everything in our space and in counter space (hyperspace) works off pressure mediation. It is as Ken Wheeler has stated that nature is not a bag of magical particles as described by quantum physics. This isn't to say that quantum physics is without value because that would be untrue, but recognize that it is what's being taught and all else is denied, much like it was in the dark ages when the Church had absolute authority, and so really nothing has changed in that regard, and which is why Wheeler was compelled to give his knowledge away for free.

So if you start with conventional knowledge, and then recognize that all conventional knowledge is weaponized with a purpose to create a retardation of development, and which is caused by programming under the delusion that you've been educated, then the supposedly educated with supposedly proven knowledge act themselves as the guards to their own prison, and the result of that is a bifurcation between those who know the truth and who do the planning, verse's those  whom are guided in a reactive programmed manner of their own self importance and whom act as the gate keeper's to their own prison.






Escape before it's too late.



The first people to put brainwashing into official practice were the Germans, specifically Prussians, and formalized education is the invention which was created to achieve that objective.  Anyone who doubts that is gravely in error.  As a result we now have a globalized education (brainwashing) system which is specifically of Prussian design and now modified to achieve the ends of the corporate overlords that assumed the role of the previous rulers of the nobility.
 *(see) The Ultimate History Lesson; a weekend with John Taylor Gatto.

Einsteinian Physics is well over 100 years old, and now it is being replaced with a carefully crafted work which is being taught in formal education under the pretext of knowledge so as to further extend the Einsteinian mind prison. Keeping intact the fantasy worlds that were spawned from those ideas which supposedly all came from a man who got lost on his way home on the campus of Princeton University, and whose supposed original ideas have now been shown to not have originated from him, plus many other curious fictions, such that one reasonable person might suspect that poor  old Albert was the victim of a propaganda blitz which he himself knew was part of a deception.





None of this means all you have already learned is without value because that would be a lie, but it is also a lie that electrons exist, and anyone who knows their history knows that truth as well, and yet most academics and publications talk as though this were an established fact.

As an example the Alexey Chekurkov flying device has been calculated by an expert 33year senior electrical engineer to have a calculated "electron" thrust of over 4,000 lbs and yet this device only weighs no more than 20 lbs, so if that were true then where is this previously unmatched power to weight ratio being displayed because it certainly isn't visible and that's because it's not a real thing. Whatever is responsible for the levitation qualities of this machine are not electrons.


*(see) Eric Dollard's History and Theory of Electricity.


What does all this mean one might ask?  It means that most of what we think we know is not correct. It means that most of what we have been taught as established scientific truths have been willfully created to guide us all towards dead ends. This has been the case now for the last 2,000 years if you accept history as truth, which...cough...some here may question.

Such is this state of dis-information and the will to maintain a lie that it is now officially risking your life to talk in a public setting such as this about the suspected truth, and God forbid one should be so bold as to think of even going before any form of officialdoom to voice your thoughts, as that is an obvious invitation to get your brains blown out, and so there are limits which I and others have self imposed right here on this forum an in this thread, but the answers are not to be found in the dogma's of officaldoom's proclimations of quantum physics or it's predecessor under Albert Einstein.

It is unfortunate but since it is manifestly obvious that the state is now sanctioning murder to prevent escape of knowledge there can be no other way than to make suggestions in a public format. There are of course better and more information but which neither I nor others here are willing to engage in any longer.


----------



## TheInBetweenScene (Apr 21, 2022)

Dielectric said:


> I don't think we can answer that question at this point.
> What matters are the geometric shapes of the crystalline structures, the amount of magnetic pressure being exerted, then other factors.
> These other factors are the movement allowed or created between structures, the projection of geometries in to hyper-space which are visible by example of the bee's hive forming cubes, where the cubes are hyperspatial, meaning they are not corporeal and neither is hyperspace corporeal. It is a mistake to not recognize that space between matter is another space.
> 
> ...



Nice post. Informative! I have been "antinorm" or whatever you wanna call it for 13 years. I understand we are lied to on a MASSIVE scale on all fronts. Bloodlines, Freemasonry, forged history, hidden tech, yada yada yada lol. That is why I am here. I travel and i help people. Period. I am currently home for the summer. I start back up in August and i PLAN on showing this everywhere i go. its easy to carry and SMALL. Components are easy. Since Nigel HOLDS the patent(s), i am not worried. Anyone who TRIES to make money will have Nigel coming out of the woodwork. He will tell them the terms and if they don't like it they can pound sand. Which i personally LOVE. So what harm could it do to share? If you think i shouldn't tell me. 

I will read ken. i dislike watching most of the time cause people take forever to explain stuff lol. I'd rather read and visualize in my mind. give me the meat and potatoes and let me digest it. 

I am currently reading Nigels pdf's and i have ALWAYS thought "what if the fibannoci sequence or other "famous numbers/sequences" are involved in power creation?" 

Well that wonderful soul NAILED it in his pdf and i am flabbergasted and excited that damn near all of the stuff in my head is being confirmed one way or another. 

I have stuff arriving over the next few days and am ordering more magnets tomorrow. I am VERY much thinking about his zero point idea. between two seperated magnets. He states a 4mm QB would power a cellphone forever. That is TINY!!! TINY!!! TINY!!!

I saw a video of his, on his work table, where he was connecting the circuit with himself but he had 2 QB's seperated in the middle by a what appeared to be 1/4" or so piece of plastic. his QB looked funny to me. But after reading his fibanocci theory, sorry, FACT, i am wondering if he built those 2 stacks in the fibanocci sequence. One QB stacked towards North pole and one QB stacked towards South pole. So the power is ramping up from the outside of the QB's, at "1" of the sequence, and coming to the center, where they try to "connect" but cant due to the plastic seperator. That cross over, due to the 2:5:3:5:1 ratio of the magnetic fields they are fighting or oscillating or going back and forth, however you want to put it. The picture he shows in his pdf is PROOF of zero point energy and it is AT THE CENTER of two seperated magnets which are aligned a certain way. 

SO MUCH TO TRY!!!!
@3D Printing Bear Was your magnesium strip running the same way as the zinc or copper? i can not for the life of me get 1 cell over 1.5V. Also, how did you measure your 5-10% magnesium to distilled water solution? Or did i read that wrong? I have noticed only a little difference with 1 or 2 copper plates whether they are aligned same or 90 degrees to each other. I have not moved onto more metals and won't until i can replicate what you have gotten, as i saw your photos and know it can be done. I do not have my graphite film until later today.

The smaller magnets i have were simply bought at home depot and not very strong so THAT may be why i am not getting .3V more as i possibly could with n52 magnets of same size. With my bigger magnets though, little over 1", i can NOT get it over 1.3V either. Again just bought off amazon. No idea on N rating. I will be purchasing 200 1/2"x1/2"x1/32" thick N52 magnets from K&J magnetics. Good pricing and that's where i found the pyrolytic graphite pieces

Yes, i managed to keep an led lit off 8 cells, more than enough, for 23 hours which i thought was pretty cool, but has anyone charged a battery yet? I saw @3D Printing Bear charged that capacitor which was neat!


----------



## TheInBetweenScene (Apr 22, 2022)

So I had 1 LED last 23 hours on 1 "charge". I have a breadboard with 11 LEDS hooked up right now. In parallel. 23 divided by 11, for time, is 2 hours and 20 minutes. If this stays lit passed that timeframe, well, then it means it (QB) has more energy than a standard battery as a standard battery set up would only last 2 hours and 20 minutes in the same style setup. So i am excited about this one!  I will update a little later with results.


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 22, 2022)

I realize that the video's I posted and suggested require a large investment in time.  Dollard's presentation before the Tesla Society is itself slightly over 3 hours long, but worth every second and more, which is equally true of the 5 one hour presentations by John Taylor Gatto.

Dollards' lecture to the Tesla Society was originally entitled "The Anti-Theory of Relativity."  At one hour and 2+ minutes in to this lecture Dollard tells you about the Alexanderson radio system and the implications of that system. Now if I can relocate a certain video I will post that as it appears there can be no other explanation for the recorded phenomena.

The interviews with John Taylor Gatto's (Ultimate History Lesson) are for setting aside for a comfortable seat, a bowl of popcorn, and a notepad.  I have listened to both of these video presentations twice previously and am once more listening again to the Dollard presentation.


----------



## TheInBetweenScene (Apr 22, 2022)

Dielectric said:


> I realize that the video's I posted and suggested require a large investment in time.  Dollard's presentation before the Tesla Society is itself slightly over 3 hours long, but worth every second and more, which is equally true of the 5 one hour presentations by John Taylor Gatto.
> 
> Dollards' lecture to the Tesla Society was originally entitled "The Anti-Theory of Relativity."  At one hour and 2+ minutes in to this lecture Dollard tells you about the Alexanderson radio system and the implications of that system. Now if I can relocate a certain video I will post that as it appears there can be no other explanation for the recorded phenomena.
> 
> The interviews with John Taylor Gatto's (Ultimate History Lesson) are for setting aside for a comfortable seat, a bowl of popcorn, and a notepad.  I have listened to both of these video presentations twice previously and am once more listening again to the Dollard presentation.


I have wrote all these down and will watch in due time. I enjoy this type of stuff.
UPDATE:

So, as i thought, this 11 led is ROCKING still. My current 10 cell stack rests at 14 volts and some change. I took the leds off and it ramped right back up to 14v SO i will let it run and then calculate how much MORE "amps" it used in this charge than last charge. It is currently USING 11x MORE POWER and it is still running. 

Tomorrow my 1.5v-3v RC motor for model airplanes and stuff comes. To me, led's are neat and all on this tech, but if this turns a MOTOR, regardless of size, it is game ON. 

So far, ALL my electrical engineering friends are STUMPED. Where is the battery? what are you hiding? 

Then i took a 360 video of all angles of my breadboard, meter, etc. Like, i am skeptical so i get it. but then they went.............

silent........

"Does it stop when the water runs dry?" no, it doesn't, the paper is dry and it keeps rocking.
"take a meter test of the amps" so i show them on a video. NO amps. yet i have 11 led's lit.

They are STUMPED lmao i love this. As i look over and ALL 11 led's are BRIGHT AS F***


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 22, 2022)

TheInBetweenScene said:


> "Does it stop when the water runs dry?" no, it doesn't, the paper is dry and it keeps rocking.
> "take a meter test of the amps" so i show them on a video. NO amps. yet i have 11 led's lit.


I'm afraid I'm not very techy. I'm more into theoretical explanations. The good thing is that you guys doing this allows progress in theoretical ideas about why it's doing what it's doing.  Very interesting that the results stay the same even after the water has evaporated. I have some ideas about that but some more experiments would be in order.

I've been having issues making this work and it's because the magnet's I have are just too powerful to work with. Might try again but boy is it touch an go with the one's I have on hand.  They are big enough to handle easily but way too powerful to work with.

I think they are around 50lb N42's and trying to assemble a cell is insanely difficult and dangerous. The others I have are apparently either too weak or way too tiny to work with without losing half the cell before you get it put together, and again though teeny they are also N42's which make working with almost as bad if not worse, with the only upside being they have less chance of flying across the room and brain you when you're not looking.


TheInBetweenScene said:


> "Does it stop when the water runs dry?" no, it doesn't, the paper is dry and it keeps rocking.
> "take a meter test of the amps" so i show them on a video. NO amps. yet i have 11 led's lit.
> 
> They are STUMPED lmao i love this. As i look over and ALL 11 led's are BRIGHT AS F***



Stumped huh?  Well tell them to read Ken Wheeler's book for starters, also the thing is that if this were galvanic action, like some boob's and imbeciles have claimed, then explain why you need Neodymium type magnets where others won't work?

 See you have to have a point where the counter~spatial point is sufficient to act upon the surrounding dielectric field, which should mean it's pulling in the surrounding dielectric field which is what theory says is powering the device. 

Hmm...it may be that if this specific battery is cycled without disassembly, meaning soaked in water and then again allowed to dry out, that there may be an increase in effect. Speculation but worth trying. Really would need Ken's input on this but there might be a case where the hyperspatial dielectric is re-arranging/aligning the crystalline structures of the specific materials such that they become more effective.

Energy must come from one of two locations. Either it comes from the surrounding dielectric field or it coming into the QB from counterspace via the counter-spatial point of infinity that Nigel talks about.  As of yet, I cannot yet tell in which direction there is flow with certainty, but gut logic tells me the flow must be inwards and instead of just cycling, as is the case with a magnet, the surrounding dielectric field is flowing to counter-space.  I'm not sure that there would be a point of restriction on the power other than the depletion of the surrounding dielectric field, and if that were to happen you should see a darkness descending around the QB or device.

This would be akin to making a water wheel change from flat paddles to cupped hydro-turbine paddles.  What's going on here seems to be that the dielectric plane's of induction are in some way creating an opening to counterspace which is allowing the magnetic field to pull the surrounding space inwards and

 Wheeler hints at this in an episode where he talks about leds and how they operate. In the Led the positive and negative are converging on a so-called depletion zone which produces light.


----------



## TheInBetweenScene (Apr 22, 2022)

Dielectric said:


> I'm afraid I'm not very techy. I'm more into theoretical explanations. The good thing is that you guys doing this allows progress in theoretical ideas about why it's doing what it's doing.  Very interesting that the results stay the same even after the water has evaporated. I have some ideas about that but some more experiments would be in order.
> 
> I've been having issues making this work and it's because the magnet's I have are just too powerful to work with. Might try again but boy is it touch an go with the one's I have on hand.  They are big enough to handle easily but way too powerful to work with.
> 
> ...


DO NOT GIVE UP on the stronger magnets. I agree they are a pain to work with and they CAN fly all around but they are more stable too. Meaning they dont swell as much when the paper is wet. Work with what you feel safe with brother and you WILL get your led's lit up!!


Dielectric said:


> I'm afraid I'm not very techy. I'm more into theoretical explanations. The good thing is that you guys doing this allows progress in theoretical ideas about why it's doing what it's doing.  Very interesting that the results stay the same even after the water has evaporated. I have some ideas about that but some more experiments would be in order.
> 
> I've been having issues making this work and it's because the magnet's I have are just too powerful to work with. Might try again but boy is it touch an go with the one's I have on hand.  They are big enough to handle easily but way too powerful to work with.
> 
> ...


Ok sorry i now saw the 50lb of force. Yeah..... that could be a bit much. my one inchers are maybe 20lbs and they fly all over sometimes. pisses me off to be honest. but the N rating could be important for "pulling" or "drawing" the force from the counterspace. just a thought i don't know if correct


3D Printing Bear said:


> I want to take some time to properly respond to @Dielectric 's response but that will take me a little time.
> 
> I have a fun still shot to share though from the video I recorded last night working with much larger QBs:
> View attachment 21131
> ...


@3D Printing Bear 


3D Printing Bear said:


> I want to take some time to properly respond to @Dielectric 's response but that will take me a little time.
> 
> I have a fun still shot to share though from the video I recorded last night working with much larger QBs:
> View attachment 21131
> ...


@3D Printing Bear Next time you any of your QB's up see if you can get all colors of led's to light up simultaneuosly please. I see in your video here it is blue and white. Idk if it is because i am just too low of voltage or it is because of the lack of actual amps/power. When I run them in parallel on a bread board, the lowest resistance led, or if they are really close they'll split the power, but normally the lower resistant led is the one that lights up. I was able to light 11 greens but the resistance was the same on all 11 so it went across all 11 at once. white and blue light together, like in your video, and split power for me and was hard to tell in your video if they dimmed or not. put a green one on with white and blue and the white turns off and blue goes almost off along with green being bright. add a yellow and the green barely lights up while the blue goes off then and yellow is brightest. add red and only yellow and red are on. all other colors turn off. 

Again, this could be because i have a lower voltage. If you could try on your end since you have a bigger stack currently, cool. If time doesn't allow it, then i will try later next week 

Lighting up led's is cool but if we can only light up one color at peak brightness, because of a lack of power, that isn't much. 

Voltage is great, but we need some power. If this is due to MY small stack, let me know. I have zero problem being wrong as long as I am learning lol


----------



## Catalyst (Apr 24, 2022)

Hi everyone. Recently Dielectric kindly asked me to participate in the discussion about this curious battery, so I did my own research based on what’s been presented here and have compiled a theoretical explanation. A lot of what I am about to tell comes from my own research, which you may have read in «The Lost Key» article (particularly part 3). But even if you haven’t read it, I will try to briefly describe my general theory about fields and energy first.

According to my personal research and to data gathered by many other researchers around the world, almost everything in our universe consists of fields/energy, which tend to form a shape that is known to us as torus. Either in its full shape, or just partially (as a vortex), you can it almost everywhere: blood cells, plants/fruits, galaxies, and of course – energy fields that we call magnetic:




At this stage it is very important to understand that torus shape is inherent in everything. To many people it seems that there is no direct connection between the shape of magnetic field and some fruits like apple (for example). But as far I as I’m concerned (or at least, according to what I tend to believe) – the connection between those is direct. If we see this shape both in energy fields and in shape of fruits/plants/galaxies it most probably MEANS SOMETHING.

Another important thing to note is that torus shape is actually not the most accurate description of the field. Firstly, we have (what I call) external geometry, which consists of a torus AND a hyperboloid. The hyperboloid goes through the hole of the torus (it strongly resembles an hourglass).



​Secondly, we have internal geometry, which (from geometric point of view) is formed by two oppositely-directed vortices. The number of arms of the vortex defines the number of points of the geometric figure that we see in the middle of torus (the very internal geometry I referred to previously).



​Based on the research conducted by YT channel «Fractal Woman» and my personal observations, I can confidently say that the internal geometry of a field represents its frequency. Many people are used to thinking that frequency is something that should be represented by a digital value or some math formula, but in reality the most accurate and simplest representation of it *is a geometric shape*.

 ​
Especially when it comes to identifying and classifying energy fields of different types of matter (particularly at microlevel, which is very hard to observe). That’s where things become tricky. Assuming that each energy field (be it the so-called magnetic field, or a certain force that forms the body of an apple) has a geometric image that represents its frequency, *how can we accurately classify and identify them?* This is particularly crucial when it comes to understanding frequency/geometry of magnetic field and other fields (or rather states of field, if we strive to be more precise).

_In the 3rd part of «The Lost Key» I assumed that superconductivity is strongly associated with hexagonal shape, while magnetism may be connected to pentagon (the latter is purely my speculation based on logic, and conclusions reached by Ken Wheeler in his book about magnets)._

OK, so you are probably asking yourself – why should I care about it, even if it’s true? The answer is the following: knowledge of the system/logic behind field geometry of different types of matter can give us a universal key to almost everything. Having this key, we could compile a new systematic table of matter (similar to the Mendeleev’s one, but much more profound), that would explain all the inconsistencies in the existing physical model of our universe.

Now let’s get closer to Nigel’s Battery issue. To understand the reason why it works, you need to start thinking in terms of field geometry. Even though we don’t know the exact field geometry of magnetic field, we know that, most probably, it is uniform across all existing magnets. If we stack several magnets together, the main properties of the field do not change, it just becomes bigger/stronger (which means that the field geometry also stays the same).




**(the amount of magnets (3) was chosen randomly, there can be any amount you like)
*(the presented geometric shapes were chosen randomly, just to give you a general idea)*​
But in Nigel’s battery we have some additional components that are added to the chain of magnets, which make it perform differently. In the video posted by 3D Printing Bear we add copper, zinc and magnesium. If it performs differently, it most probably means that the resulting field and its geometry have changed (frequency and properties are always interconnected). And since we know that we aren’t adding anything else except for those components, it means that they somehow manage to influence the field of magnets.




What can influence a field? Obviously – another field. But some would object that those materials are not magnets or radioactive! Indeed. But what if our understanding of existing fields is very incomplete? What if those elements ALSO create fields of certain frequency? Yes, we don’t see them with our eyes or any other available tools. Yes, we do not see them interact with each other (at least visually). Yes, they do not attract or repel anything. BUT, it doesn’t mean that they can’t exist. We are just not used to thinking about their existence, while some bad guys who pull the strings and control science would obviously do everything to suppress such knowledge if it existed. So I see no reason why they shouldn’t exist. So let’s assume that it’s true. Keeping that in mind, let’s draw a new image with magnets and those elements, but this time depicting them all with fields.




Now we see that all those fields should somehow interact with each other. But how can we find out any details about the nature of their interaction, given that we know NOTHING about the given phenomenon? The easiest way to solve this question is to address the field geometry aspect. What we have here can be imagined as mathematic/geometric task, where several geometric shapes are being stacked together.




**(once again reminding you that these shapes are just examples to give you a general idea)*​
*The only problem is that we don’t know the exact shapes of given fields*. BUT, if we somehow manage to discover a way to identify the exact field geometry of magnets, this task would become MUCH easier to solve. By knowing the initial field geometry of magnet, and the one that appears when we add those additional elements, we can compare it and make out some rules and patterns of how different fields interact with each other in terms of their geometry. Simply saying, going for geometry is the easiest way because we (as humans) can at least see the difference between geometric shapes. It can also become a stable anchor point for anyone capable of doing research.

But how can we find out the field geometry of a magnet? I think that the easiest way is to look for crystal structure of different magnetic materials. At least that’s where we could start. The only problem is that we cannot rely on the data provided by official science here. I tried doing my research in this direction and discovered that all information there is extremely vague and intricate, as if someone deliberately made it like this.

_In case someone wonders why we can’t see the exact field geometry of a magnet using Ferocell – the answer is probably because it is not capable of detecting it. I guess you need to have a more sensitive device/scanner to reveal its field geometry._

Ok, let’s sum it all up in simple words. Those additional components of Nigel’s battery (copper, zinc and magnesium) also create fields. On their own they are useless, but in combination with magnetic fields, they can result in something more productive. Using the right combination of fields creates a new field with unique features. To understand the logic behind their interaction, you need to address the aspect of field geometry, which is a visual representation of frequency. Every field has its own frequency (geometric shape), including the magnetic one.


----------



## TheInBetweenScene (Apr 24, 2022)

Catalyst said:


> Hi everyone. Recently Dielectric kindly asked me to participate in the discussion about this curious battery, so I did my own research based on what’s been presented here and have compiled a theoretical explanation. A lot of what I am about to tell comes from my own research, which you may have read in «The Lost Key» article (particularly part 3). But even if you haven’t read it, I will try to briefly describe my general theory about fields and energy first.
> 
> According to my personal research and to data gathered by many other researchers around the world, almost everything in our universe consists of fields/energy, which tend to form a shape that is known to us as torus. Either in its full shape, or just partially (as a vortex), you can it almost everywhere: blood cells, plants/fruits, galaxies, and of course – energy fields that we call magnetic:
> 
> ...


And water. Must add water to get these to work. That is, until a dry version is figured out  

Without water, at least for the very first time, no voltage. What does water do to a magnetic field, geometrically speaking? Idk


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Apr 25, 2022)

Dielectric said:


> Escape before it's too late.
> 
> 
> The first people to put brainwashing into official practice were the Germans, specifically Prussians, and formalized education is the invention which was created to achieve that objective. Anyone who doubts that is gravely in error. As a result we now have a globalized education (brainwashing) system which is specifically of Prussian design and now modified to achieve the ends of the corporate overlords that assumed the role of the previous rulers of the nobility.


I love that clip from 'My Dinner with Andre'! My wife and I really want to sit down and watch the whole thing, especially after the last year of research I've had. I've seen so many great clips from that movie and think I'll enjoy it a lot at this current time.

I have tried telling people for many years about the Germans being the first to figure out really effective brainwashing (that we know of), and that they learned a LOT about what television did to people's brain state a long time ago. With so many of those specifically educated nazis coming over to the US during project paperclip and starting at NASA, that's part of my lack of trust in what they've told us since their inception. *cough-moonlanding-cough* Pair that with Walt Disney being all buddy-buddy with Wernher von Braun and it all begins to stink IMO. One quick read of the verse on Wernher's headstone I think gives big clue to what's really going on above us, but that's for a TOTALLY different thread. =]

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Having been very busy offline lately, I've have only been able to keep up here and there on my phone. I have a lot I want to respond to but need to re-read/catch-up and see if I really need to or not. I have unfortunately not asked Nigel the two questions I said I would but I'm going to at the very least get it typed up tonight, and hopefully sent.

As for something to try next for anyone getting higher up in voltages (@TheInBetweenScene, @Dielectric, @Fexus) I recommend starting to charge capacitors, ideally that are lower than the voltage of your QB stack. I then learned that there's an inexpensive I.C. that is in lots of small solar powered devices called xd5252f (small blue rectangle) that's useful to avoid a power spike/surge from the capacitor, and can then be used to charge a Lithium battery or maybe run a small motor, depending on capacitor(s) feeding the circuit. Either way, capacitors are the big next step for practically storing and working with this kind of energy. You can also over-charge capacitors with a QB, to what extent I don't know just yet. I've sent ~120V to a 25V 100uF capacitor and it got to about 34V and would not go much higher. Nigel says you can double the voltage and it will work but I haven't been able to charge one that high yet. That same capacitor I used though I've charged up to 34-32V many times and it always discharges the same bright orange-yellowish spark with a white center.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Fexus (Apr 25, 2022)

Ok so after a quick vacation, I am back to contribute to this research once again.

Glad to have another genuine truth seeker join this thread @TheInBetweenScene ^^. Welcome!



TheInBetweenScene said:


> The picture he shows in his pdf is PROOF of zero point energy and it is AT THE CENTER of two seperated magnets which are aligned a certain way.


Zero point/Ether is at the center of everything. A ferrocell can clearly showcase this for a standalone magnet but it can also show the zero point between two magnets (remember 1 + 1 = 1, the magnets are simply in the process of creating a new "whole" thing). The reason you need two magnets is because you obviously can't put anything inside of a solid magnet (unless it's a ring magnet). An AC generator works exactly like that. The concept isn't necessarily new but of course "modern" science wouldn't accept it. This geometry creates an inside-out magnet where the plane of inertia is on the outside and the magnetic field on the inside. What the advantages of this are I can't say.



Catalyst said:


> Ok, let’s sum it all up in simple words. Those additional components of Nigel’s battery (copper, zinc and magnesium) also create fields. On their own they are useless, but in combination with magnetic fields, they can result in something more productive. Using the right combination of fields creates a new field with unique features. To understand the logic behind their interaction, you need to address the aspect of field geometry, which is a visual representation of frequency. Every field has its own frequency (geometric shape), including the magnetic one.


Thanks, Catalyst! This thread really needed another thorough and fresh contribution.
This is probably why electrons were introduced in the first place. If we could take a look at the atomic field of the materials in question, we could probably come to good conclusion very quickly but rings of electrons do absolutely nothing for us.
In the first two parts of your lost key threads, you gave a shoutout to Praveen Mohan which I have been watching ever since and in one video he mentions that mandalas are representative of frequency. Maybe not one frequency, but perhaps the interplay of multiple frequencies just like you showed it in your visualization. I think the video in question was about Na(r?)gas and their "secret" frequency but I genuinely cannot take the time to search for it now.
But one has to wonder if there is a way for us average Joes to find out about the field structure/frequency (frequency of what?) of those materials. If the theory about atom = magnet is correct, then we should be able to mimic the field structure with magnets and visualize it via iron filings, ferrocells and other means. According to Ken, all atoms are a compound of hydrogen. So If we think of hydrogen as a magnet, all other elements would be a certain arrangement of (probably spherical) magnets. I'm basing this all on the fact that some of the hydrogen wave function patterns look exactly like magnetic fields underneath a ferrocell.

As for me, I have been doing very little over the last week (vacation) but I have done two things:

I used my tower again to measure north and south strength between magnets of different shape and strength. No difference, at least as far as my tower could tell.
I built the QB in a bigger format (1.5cm diameter, 4 cells, 5 magnets) and it didn't work or at least it couldn't light up my little LED whereas my smaller one could with only 3 cells. I flipped the magnets around, I added an extra strip of magnesium, I kept the paper wet but nothing. @3D Printing Bear I saw that you have built bigger QBs before. How do you arrange the materials, specifically the magnesium? And the magnets are still neodymiums, right?


----------



## TheInBetweenScene (Apr 25, 2022)

Fexus said:


> Ok so after a quick vacation, I am back to contribute to this research once again.
> 
> Glad to have another genuine truth seeker join this thread @TheInBetweenScene ^^. Welcome!
> 
> ...


I found a video of Nigel Getting .3 AMPS from an earth circuit last night. www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmiuFjoBEo&feature <---- this link wouldn't open on my computer but i can open this on my phone so idk what is up with that but that is the video of nigel pulling .3 amps from an earth circuit, running through, of all things, an iron...... The ACCOUNT that this video is under holds different videos of nigel than his other accounts. like the man is bouncing around on accounts. He GIVES circuit diagrams on this this account and i will take pictures of these if i nothing else and share them here but it is of earth to earth circuits. not QB. I am unsure if we can use these in conjunction with the QB?
Here are 3 videos i thought were simple, short, and helps others see that others can replicate it. The more the better  

The "O" video, the paper IS wet all the way through at the start of a fresh charge as i was presoaking them before stacking. I thought the middle may not of been getting wet when soaking an already built stack when i initially saw these O's. Both copper and zinc plates have these "O"s on them. Note the zero shape, or donut shape, and not a solid circle.

With these size magnets, technically, i can get these lights to light up with only 3 cells (5 magnets) and it runs just as strong. This stack is just all of what i have until tomorrow when my others arrive. 

I also didn't realize while videoing the longer video that my leads were flipped but the voltage is the same read backwards or forwards incase anyone was wondering.


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Apr 25, 2022)

Catalyst said:


> ​Now we see that all those fields should somehow interact with each other. But how can we find out any details about the nature of their interaction, given that we know NOTHING about the given phenomenon? The easiest way to solve this question is to address the field geometry aspect. What we have here can be imagined as mathematic/geometric task, where several geometric shapes are being stacked together.
> 
> But how can we find out the field geometry of a magnet? I think that the easiest way is to look for crystal structure of different magnetic materials. At least that’s where we could start. The only problem is that we cannot rely on the data provided by official science here. I tried doing my research in this direction and discovered that all information there is extremely vague and intricate, as if someone deliberately made it like this.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful addition to the thread @Catalyst , thank you! The geometry you so eloquently explained definitely seems to be one of the primary factors in now these dielectric/magnetic fields function. The graphics you created and added in are very helpful to visualize what you're describing, and of course make a great deal of sense. Even from what Nigel has described, the diamagnetic and paramagnetic properties of the metals "throw off" that normal magnetic field, forcing it to resolve within the wet-paper layer, creating an ionic reaction in the water within that point. It seems as though the polarity in addition to the diamagnetic/paramagnetic difference in the layers, induces a directional flow of the ions released within the water. I think the unique field geometry generated at the atomic level on up to macroscopic may be largely "responsible" for the energetic effect on water within the paper layer. Magnesium being the highly reactive metal that it is just seems to boost the ion flow started in the water. This at least is the best I can describe what I _*think* _I understand may be happening within the QB. Now there is of course _some_ galvanic reaction going on, but its definitely not the main or only one occurring.

As for viewing the actual field geometry, I think the answer is within the ferro-cell tech, or the comparable MHI that Nigel built (Magneto Holographic Imaging), which gives a 3D holographic view into magnetic fields. MHI , Pentagon Arrangement on MHI
I think further development of that technology would yield the kind of actual field geometry viewing (real-time) that we're looking for. I have most of the components to make a cheaper version of one of these but just need the time to actual build it....

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Dielectric said:


> *(see) Eric Dollard's History and Theory of Electricity.
> 
> What does all this mean one might ask? It means that most of what we think we know is not correct. It means that most of what we have been taught as established scientific truths have been willfully created to guide us all towards dead ends. This has been the case now for the last 2,000 years if you accept history as truth, which...cough...some here may question.
> 
> Such is this state of dis-information and the will to maintain a lie that it is now officially risking your life to talk in a public setting such as this about the suspected truth, and God forbid one should be so bold as to think of even going before any form of officialdoom to voice your thoughts, as that is an obvious invitation to get your brains blown out, and so there are limits which I and others have self imposed right here on this forum an in this thread, but the answers are not to be found in the dogma's of officaldoom's proclimations of quantum physics or it's predecessor under Albert Einstein.


I think I started watching this presentation of Eric's several years ago and never got all the way through. Thanks for sharing, as with all the great things you keep linking to. =]  I will be a lot more curious to see if I understand what he's saying now that I have a broader understanding of the concepts than I ever did before.

It's a profound concept to think that we have been purposefully driven off course when it comes to scientific discovery. Owen Benjamin the exiled comedian talks a lot about these spells/mind-traps that literally block a person from even THINKING a certain way, other than how we've been programmed to think. My "favorite" are the heady academics who can't even _conceive_ that they've ever been fooled or taught anything false. Hence a main reason for posting my research HERE instead of any formal scientific forum or site.



Dielectric said:


> Einsteinian Physics is well over 100 years old, and now it is being replaced with a carefully crafted work which is being taught in formal education under the pretext of knowledge so as to further extend the Einsteinian mind prison. Keeping intact the fantasy worlds that were spawned from those ideas which supposedly all came from a man who got lost on his way home on the campus of Princeton University, and whose supposed original ideas have now been shown to not have originated from him, plus many other curious fictions, such that one reasonable person might suspect that poor old Albert was the victim of a propaganda blitz which he himself knew was part of a deception.


As you get a chance to watch more of Nigel's videos, especially in front of a white board, I'm sure you'll appreciate his regular ripping on Einstein (or "Bertie" as he calls him).  

I hear you about Einstein being a victim to a degree in the whole thing, but there's so much to unpack about what was _really_ going on at that time in history who is to say what the absolute truth is. I was of course an E=mc2 fan-boy back in my young days, but then I started learning more about Einstein's life and history, and I just put it all out of mind. Now though I'm much more inclined to put Nigel's [π > ∞] equation on a t-shirt.


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 27, 2022)

Catalyst said:


> Ok, let’s sum it all up in simple words. Those additional components of Nigel’s battery (copper, zinc and magnesium) also create fields. On their own they are useless, but in combination with magnetic fields, they can result in something more productive. Using the right combination of fields creates a new field with unique features. To understand the logic behind their interaction, you need to address the aspect of field geometry, which is a visual representation of frequency. Every field has its own frequency (geometric shape), including the magnetic one.



Just getting caught back up on the thread Catalyst.  Thank you for the thought and work that you put in to this.  I am in agreement with you in toto. I believe you've summed up my own convictions that materials produce a frequency. Diamagnetic and paramagnetic materials exhibit this frequency more readily by direct stimulation of a magnetic field, but that it should be that all matter resonates with a frequency induced by the same medium.




TheInBetweenScene said:


> Without water, at least for the very first time, no voltage. What does water do to a magnetic field, geometrically speaking?


Water is a dielectric receiver, which means it's molecular form produces movement, and it is the molecular shape of water molecules which cause water to behave as a diamagnetic and not because of electron theory, but rather because the molecule is subject to influence (*movement) by pressure produced by the dielectric field, and as it moves it's micro form assumes a larger same form as the micro gives rise to waves as macro formations and examples of the molecule as liquid crystals in a larger scale. Thus water is a fractal in how it exhibits, or can exhibit it's micoscopic molecular structure at a macroscopic scale.

If form follows function than the function of a water molecule is to move because that form as a tetrahedron molecule demands that any pressure, be it from other surrounding molecules or from magnetic/dielectric pressure, that those will force the molecule to move since the shape has the greatest potential for movement due to the differential in pressure gradients at either end.


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Apr 30, 2022)

Fexus said:


> I used my tower again to measure north and south strength between magnets of different shape and strength. No difference, at least as far as my tower could tell.
> I built the QB in a bigger format (1.5cm diameter, 4 cells, 5 magnets) and it didn't work or at least it couldn't light up my little LED whereas my smaller one could with only 3 cells. I flipped the magnets around, I added an extra strip of magnesium, I kept the paper wet but nothing. @3D Printing Bear I saw that you have built bigger QBs before. How do you arrange the materials, specifically the magnesium? And the magnets are still neodymiums, right?


1st I apologize because I said I'd email your tower test video to Nigel and only have it as a draft still. I will try hard to get that to him later today.

As for the order of a single cell this is what I was doing: magnet, copper, wet cardstock, magnesium strip, zinc, magnet. I found that the north pole facing towards my copper/graphite worked best, then I would flip each metal layer once in that order to see what gave the highest voltage. Lastly I made sure the zinc "grain" was 90° to the copper grain.

--------------------------------------------------------



TheInBetweenScene said:


> I found a video of Nigel Getting .3 AMPS from an earth circuit last night. www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmiuFjoBEo&feature <---- this link wouldn't open on my computer but i can open this on my phone so idk what is up with that but that is the video of nigel pulling .3 amps from an earth circuit, running through, of all things, an iron...... The ACCOUNT that this video is under holds different videos of nigel than his other accounts. like the man is bouncing around on accounts. He GIVES circuit diagrams on this this account and i will take pictures of these if i nothing else and share them here but it is of earth to earth circuits. not QB. I am unsure if we can use these in conjunction with the QB?


What you touched onto here is Nigel's LED/synthetic-light based work. That line of research has led to his PCAM technology which he has other engineers actively working on to produce an factory made product. I actually met Michael Tuckwell before Nigel himself through Michael's PCAM work on LinkedIn.

As for how the two technologies relate, the PCAMs need some form of initial power in order to the boost that input, so the QB is perfect for starting that power flow. One of the goals is to build a QB that outputs the starting voltage/amperage needed for a PCAM unit. I think last I hear he was putting in about 5 watts and getting 85+ watts out, or more.


----------



## gironimo (May 6, 2022)

Hello everyone
Did someone experiment this :  
i started since months i did not succes yet ,
Cdly


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (May 6, 2022)

gironimo said:


> Hello everyone
> Did someone experiment this :
> i started since months i did not succes yet ,
> Cdly



The only person I know who has replicated much or most of Nigel's LED-based circuits and technology is Micheal Tuckwell. He's also Nigel's PCAM engineer and is on LinkedIn as well as Nigel; _*very*_ talented guy. Micheal has posted videos there and I believe on YT with his LED and capacitor charging experiments. He also built a magnetic monopole I _*still*_ haven't finished replicating, but plan to this summer.

I'm not sure which version of Nigel's LED circuits and videos you started with but I would recommend going to the early ones, and also watching all of the various ones related to those types of circuits. It's an entirely different line of technology he's developed/developing than the magnet based power. They operate on the same principals that I can't get into right now, but it's based on the link between light and magnetism. I'll quote Nigel on that one: "Light is a magnet without a body".

If you are on LinkedIn you can also look for Nigel and connect with him, or Michael as well; that's how I started communicating with both of them. Fair warning if you do connect with him: Nigel does not necessarily explain every last detail and "solve it for you" when it comes to replicating these experiments. His aim is to teach, and particularly those willing go through the trial and error to learn and understand the concepts. I'm sure it's part of why he's a Professor.  I think taking one intelligent question at a time is a respectful approach, as opposed to "machine-gun questions" we humans can be prone to do, especially when excited. =]


----------



## gironimo (May 6, 2022)

3D Printing Bear said:


> The only person I know who has replicated much or most of Nigel's LED-based circuits and technology is Micheal Tuckwell. He's also Nigel's PCAM engineer and is on LinkedIn as well as Nigel; _*very*_ talented guy. Micheal has posted videos there and I believe on YT with his LED and capacitor charging experiments. He also built a magnetic monopole I _*still*_ haven't finished replicating, but plan to this summer.
> 
> I'm not sure which version of Nigel's LED circuits and videos you started with but I would recommend going to the early ones, and also watching all of the various ones related to those types of circuits. It's an entirely different line of technology he's developed/developing than the magnet based power. They operate on the same principals that I can't get into right now, but it's based on the link between light and magnetism. I'll quote Nigel on that one: "Light is a magnet without a body".
> 
> If you are on LinkedIn you can also look for Nigel and connect with him, or Michael as well; that's how I started communicating with both of them. Fair warning if you do connect with him: Nigel does not necessarily explain every last detail and "solve it for you" when it comes to replicating these experiments. His aim is to teach, and particularly those willing go through the trial and error to learn and understand the concepts. I'm sure it's part of why he's a Professor.  I think taking one intelligent question at a time is a respectful approach, as opposed to "machine-gun questions" we humans can be prone to do, especially when excited. =]


Thks y very much for these interesting informations, i already contacted him but dit not reply, he' seems busy with Pcams project ;
i started a longtime 3 months ago but as i work at the same time, i don't focus enough
i successfuly get some voltage, its charge about 2 volts in less than 2 minutes but no enough as Nigel did 360 volts (cap 330 v 80uf)
i wired led in same way to create 4 states +--+   -++-   -+-+ +-+- every center leg produce 220 mv (ions ) but i might have missed something with diagram

i started with the project in video i shared in my first comment, anyway the principle is the same, scalars waves from central leg (of 2 connected together)


----------



## Offerus (May 23, 2022)

BusyBaci said:


> 10 plus years ago I watched a BBC documentary about Infinity which I found to be quite intriguing and interesting. If anyone would like to learn a bit more about infinity as a concepts (even though is BBC content) here is the link. Enjoy.
> 
> Infinity


If the world's academic system was truly about learning instead of programming, the curriculum would be structured like stolenhistory.net.


Dielectric said:


> What I find interesting here is the specific reference to putting the the zinc in at a 90 degree angle. Not quite sure what you mean by that but considering the following it is likely to be important.
> 
> Yes, it seems you are correct, but as far as we know this "time delay" is not to be misunderstood as monkeying with time itself, but rather explainable by resistance to change in angular rotation.
> 
> ...





Dielectric said:


> Guys I have read both and will reply later as the horror's of reality demand I go to the store, the dump, and repair the mail box that some drunken crackhead knocked over.  Can't wait and so much more. I need to get some stuff ordered so that I can mess around with this battery thingy and also 3D Bear check your conversations. I have a question about the grounding on the battery that I couldn't see in the video.
> 
> Ah...so hard to go deal with reality right now...
> 
> ...





Dielectric said:


> What I find interesting here is the specific reference to putting the the zinc in at a 90 degree angle. Not quite sure what you mean by that but considering the following it is likely to be important.
> 
> Yes, it seems you are correct, but as far as we know this "time delay" is not to be misunderstood as monkeying with time itself, but rather explainable by resistance to change in angular rotation.
> 
> ...


They say this proves the earth is not flat. I wish I understood the gyroscope and it's principles well enough to be convinced.


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Jun 1, 2022)

I managed to film a shorter video with some research and development updates on the quantum battery, which I hope to follow up on fairly soon: Nigel Cheese's Quantum Battery - R&D Update and measuring amps

I have some super capacitors that I ordered and get to pick up at the post office today which I am very excited to try testing with. Those will allow me to begin running larger and more practical loads and actually turn a motor. The interesting part is that the QB puts out effectively no useful amps even at higher voltages and sizes, but that's because it's not putting out electricity, at least not entirely. Yet when connected to a capacitor the QB charges it up, and well beyond the voltage limit, all regardless of polarity and in repetition.

Now I just need time to build larger batteries with the newer method & materials, then go grab my capacitor assortment to begin more testing with them. More to come!


----------



## intothevoid (Jun 5, 2022)

> I managed to film a shorter video with some research and development updates on the quantum battery, which I hope to follow up on fairly soon: Nigel Cheese's Quantum Battery - R&D Update and measuring amps
> 
> I have some super capacitors that I ordered and get to pick up at the post office today which I am very excited to try testing with. Those will allow me to begin running larger and more practical loads and actually turn a motor. The interesting part is that the QB puts out effectively no useful amps even at higher voltages and sizes, but that's because it's not putting out electricity, at least not entirely. Yet when connected to a capacitor the QB charges it up, and well beyond the voltage limit, all regardless of polarity and in repetition.
> 
> Now I just need time to build larger batteries with the newer method & materials, then go grab my capacitor assortment to begin more testing with them. More to come!


Good work. I was wondering - can you use the battery intermittently, over the course of a month for example and still get the same battery life?

I think the water in the QB cells could possibly be transforming into what Gerald Pollack refers to as 'EZ water' (aka hexagonal water/ structured water/H3O2/gel water);

_View: https://youtu.be/i-T7tCMUDXU_

The Fourth Phase of Water: Dr. Gerald Pollack at TEDxGuelphU​
He talks about how EZ water is formed in layers next to a hydrophilic surface (all metals are hydrophilic I think).-





and describes how free energy can be generated from EZ water. (The water is also exposed to sunlight)-




I think this may also possibly explain (one of) the purposes starforts may have been used for. (The starfort in St Petersburg for example has what look like copper connection points near the base of the outer walls facing the water). this technique could also potentially purify and desalinate the water. I'm sure there were also other effects going on with starforts' precise design and geometry, probably a combination of things.

Spring water is structured water. Blood plasma is too (makes me wonder how the graphene in the covid jabs, etc. is interacting with blood plasma electromagnetically). It can also be made by vortexing water.

It makes me wonder if the QB would perform any differently if exposed to sunlight (if you could 3D print clear O-rings, I don't know if that's easy). Also exposing the QB to audio frequencies? Just an idea though.

Gerald Pollack's site - Pollack Laboratory | EZ Water | University of Washington



_View: https://youtu.be/pb_1xTBkoE0_

Water & Sound trick​(an example of diy water sound experiment)


Water is strange stuff. Here are some related videos from various water researchers and scientists.-


_View: https://youtu.be/1qQUFvufXp4_

Masaru Emoto - Water Experiments​
_View: https://youtu.be/ayX1WmTmy4g_

Veda Austin - Structures of water​(pictures appearing in sheets of ice)


_View: https://youtu.be/R8VyUsVOic0_

Water Memory (2014 Documentary about Nobel Prize laureate Luc Montagnier) 54mins​


----------



## DKaz (Jun 7, 2022)

3D Printing Bear said:


> I know some on this forum are familiar with Nigel Cheese, aka (Nigel C. Hands, Nigel Cooper), but if not then I recommend researching his presentations and content, ideally with an open mind to your understanding of physics. If you don't have time to research him for yourself, or are too lazy, I'll provide a VERY brief synopsis:  Roughly 40 years ago Nigel C. Hands was a brilliant young man (207 IQ) in the British Royal Navy who around that time gave a presentation to the Navy elite based on his discoveries around the true nature of magnetism, beyond our current physics and mathematical understanding. They did not receive it well nor graciously and took his work then told him to not tell anyone else about it. 35 years later he re-recorded that presentation for the world to see, and since then he has been active (mostly on LinkedIn) sharing his research, technology, and experiments trying to show everyone that energy is free for the taking. It sounds like he has gone through many hardships at the hands of the British Royal Navy as well as NATO who he worked for many years with. I don't know the details of his personal sufferings trying to bring his findings and technology to fruition, but I do know all of it is for the benefit and building up of humanity and not the controlling or destruction of it, and I find that highly admirable.
> 
> If you want the same introduction to Nigel that I had, then I suggest you watch the ~1 hour presentation that he gave to the British Navy 40+ years ago: Nigel Cheese - 1+1=1 (Full Presentation)
> 
> ...


"In the most basic form its two small thin magnets with zinc, damp/wet paper, and copper sandwiched in between, ideally with the paper soaked in a 5 - 10% magnesium solution."  Thank you for the hints you have provided about QBs. Have you tried dry materials in place of wet paper or water in an O ring? If so what would you recommend?


----------



## BravoSix (Jun 21, 2022)

3D Printing Bear said:


> I know some on this forum are familiar with Nigel Cheese, aka (Nigel C. Hands, Nigel Cooper), but if not then I recommend researching his presentations and content, ideally with an open mind to your understanding of physics. If you don't have time to research him for yourself, or are too lazy, I'll provide a VERY brief synopsis:  Roughly 40 years ago Nigel C. Hands was a brilliant young man (207 IQ) in the British Royal Navy who around that time gave a presentation to the Navy elite based on his discoveries around the true nature of magnetism, beyond our current physics and mathematical understanding. They did not receive it well nor graciously and took his work then told him to not tell anyone else about it. 35 years later he re-recorded that presentation for the world to see, and since then he has been active (mostly on LinkedIn) sharing his research, technology, and experiments trying to show everyone that energy is free for the taking. It sounds like he has gone through many hardships at the hands of the British Royal Navy as well as NATO who he worked for many years with. I don't know the details of his personal sufferings trying to bring his findings and technology to fruition, but I do know all of it is for the benefit and building up of humanity and not the controlling or destruction of it, and I find that highly admirable.
> 
> If you want the same introduction to Nigel that I had, then I suggest you watch the ~1 hour presentation that he gave to the British Navy 40+ years ago: Nigel Cheese - 1+1=1 (Full Presentation)
> 
> ...


Just came across your post and videos about Nigel Cooper Cheese QB and thank you for your efforts .

One question about dry QB , did you use graphite or graphene in between the magnets ?  Could be it what is running them dry?


----------



## gironimo (Jun 21, 2022)

Good job


BravoSix said:


> Just came across your post and videos about Nigel Cooper Cheese QB and thank you for your efforts .
> 
> One question about dry QB , did you use graphite or graphene in between the magnets ?  Could be it what is running them dry?


Good job i experienced it too and it work


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Jun 28, 2022)

intothevoid said:


> Good work. I was wondering - can you use the battery intermittently, over the course of a month for example and still get the same battery life?
> 
> I think the water in the QB cells could possibly be transforming into what Gerald Pollack refers to as 'EZ water' (aka hexagonal water/ structured water/H3O2/gel water);
> 
> ...



I have been wanted to reply to this since your first posted it but I've been so  busy it's been difficult getting the time to type out everything. That is some GREAT stuff you shared and it very much applies to the physics going on inside one of these batteries, particularly within the water in them as I understand from interactions with Nigel. I do believe you're right in that EZ water is being formed within the N & S magnetic fields trying to resolve. In fact some of your links have inspired a whole new experimentation path I'd like to take this research in eventually that involves direct observation, measurements, and analysis of pure water within a quantum battery cell. Part of it involves your idea of exposing the water to sunlight (or even other kinds of light) to see what impact it has on the process(es) going on.

I am familiar with Dr. Emoto's work and somewhere around my house have his 'Messages in Water' book. I'm still hugely impressed by his work and try to share it with as many people as I can if the topic comes up. I had not seen or heard Veda Austin before and am pretty friggin blown away by the research she has done, wow! I knew there was a lot more to water than we know but what she's doing takes it to an entirely different level. I've heard water described as a "diamagnetic receiver" a few times now (I think from @Dielectric first actually) and I think that's highly accurate at this point. I guess it shouldn't surprise me too much that it can receive thoughts. There's *loads *of implications with that which I won't get into but it's fun to ponder.

I really like your idea about the use of Starforts with copper and water, it would make a great deal of sense and could theoretically give the people there clean water but they could generate power from it as well. I will be thinking about that idea going forward because is makes a great deal of sense. There could also be a cymatic element to the starforts on a harmonic level but I don't have much to back that up at the moment. I do absolutely LOVE the world of Cymatics though and studied that field off and on for 12+ years now. My wife and I have a Cymatics device from CymaTechnologies that my wife and I use almost daily it's so helpful. If I could quite my job and only do R&D on Cymatics and Magnetology I'd be a very very happy man.  I know you can use cymatic frequencies to structure water in addition to the vortex method which would be cool to try. So much to do and try and so little time.....

Thank you for all the great links, ideas, and info! Also to answer you're first question here at the end, I currently can't use the battery intermittently as it just simply puts out a continuous (ionic) energy flow. What I'm trying to learn is all the ways that energy can be stored and used in practical applications beyond lighting LEDs. Theoretically a battery could be built that has a very long lasting effect that would continue to put out energy, in measurable volts, for a month or more. To give you an idea, with imperfect seals and using super absorbent polymer to hold in the water I lit and LED for 120 hours straight, although it was dim by the end. Time will tell how far I can take it. =]

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



DKaz said:


> "In the most basic form its two small thin magnets with zinc, damp/wet paper, and copper sandwiched in between, ideally with the paper soaked in a 5 - 10% magnesium solution."  Thank you for the hints you have provided about QBs. Have you tried dry materials in place of wet paper or water in an O ring? If so what would you recommend?


I have tried a lot of different dry materials but nothing that works that same way yet. The best recommendation I've had so far came from a comment on one of my Rumble videos to YT video where a guy makes a sort of 'Polymer gel Electrolyte for Batteries' that a person could punch or cut shapes from. It's possibly too caustic/acidic however to get the same effect that is desired in the quantum battery, and it may generate actual galvanic electricity at first until corrosion of the metals prevents anything further.

So far I think the best path to a "dry" QB is one that does have pure water within a hermetic seal between the metals and magnets. Once totally sealed it dry unless broken, punctured, or taken apart. I think it's what Nigel meant in one of his QB videos where he said it was "so to say... dry." That being said I don't know at this point if a QB build is possible with absolutely only dry substances. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



BravoSix said:


> Just came across your post and videos about Nigel Cooper Cheese QB and thank you for your efforts .
> 
> One question about dry QB , did you use graphite or graphene in between the magnets ?  Could be it what is running them dry?


You're welcome! I'm happy to be able to share what I'm experimenting with.

My last reply above talks about the dry QB, but I have not been able to build one yet with only dry materials. I have found that using graphite foil as a replacement for copper foil managed to increase voltage/energy output by about 20-30% If I had access to graphene to test with that would be cool since it can apparently be diamagnetic. For now though as a material is pretty cost prohibitive for R&D. I would like to learn how to make these as cheaply yet powerful and long lasting as possible, which is always a difficult balance to get.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As a general update for everyone following this, I filmed another video the other night that I uploaded using the new 3D printed TPU O-Ring seals and super absorbent polymer to hold water within the battery longer: Nigel Cheese's Quantum Battery - Build & Measurements of new design (13 cells) In this one I do a lot of measurements for scientific/mathematical purposes, and as research data Nigel would like. The goal is to know exactly how much of everything went into the battery then measure how long it puts out voltage and can light an LED. My last test went for 120+ hours, although the LED was very dim by the end, but it was lit continuously the entire time. At the moment the same QB is still above 4V and lighting a LED at about 1 lux, but I'm also at 108 hours.

I'll see about uploading a short clip I also filmed where I charged up a 10V 220uF capacitor to 14V and discharge it through a tiny motor to run it for a split second, proving the energy can create motive force in addition to light.


----------



## intothevoid (Jul 8, 2022)

3D Printing Bear said:


> As a general update for everyone following this, I filmed another video the other night that I uploaded using the new 3D printed TPU O-Ring seals and super absorbent polymer to hold water within the battery longer: Nigel Cheese's Quantum Battery - Build & Measurements of new design (13 cells) In this one I do a lot of measurements for scientific/mathematical purposes, and as research data Nigel would like. The goal is to know exactly how much of everything went into the battery then measure how long it puts out voltage and can light an LED. My last test went for 120+ hours, although the LED was very dim by the end, but it was lit continuously the entire time. At the moment the same QB is still above 4V and lighting a LED at about 1 lux, but I'm also at 108 hours.
> 
> I'll see about uploading a short clip I also filmed where I charged up a 10V 220uF capacitor to 14V and discharge it through a tiny motor to run it for a split second, proving the energy can create motive force in addition to light.


Thanks for the update and video, that absorbent polymer is a great idea.

Saw this MJ Pangman video the other day discussing water and crystals. It seems crystals are similar to water in that they can hold information - scientists have apparently stored video of a hummingbird in crystal then retrieved it for playback (I'd like to find the source for this, she says it was an article in Science journal). Also she says crystals can amplify energy, are transducers and semiconductors among other things.

MJ Pangman discusses the significance of liquid crystalline water​
_View: https://youtu.be/Zfw7z6qkpwI_

I think 'liquid crystalline water' is another term for EZ water/H3O2/structured water/hexagonal water. It's confusing how many different names there are for that stuff!

Not sure if it's useful but thought I'd post it anyway. Sheet quartz and 'fused quartz'/quartz glass are available but I imagine they'd be more difficult to work with (and more expensive) than the other components you're using in the QB.

Veda Austin's work is intriguing, I've not looked at it in much detail myself yet but it would be interesting to try to replicate what she's doing.


----------



## BravoSix (Jul 9, 2022)

Did you guys notice this?

Do you think it's the water mixed with the 5% magnesium, or is it the paper with a bit of magnesium strip or something else?

They seem to have a square angles.

Any ideas?


----------



## Dielectric (Jul 11, 2022)

Fexus said:


> I think it is easy to misunderstand Tesla's words. I'm obviously not qualified to interpret the meaning of Tesla's words but from my own understanding I have to say that I think the phrase "around us" was only used because we lack a better term. English simply isn't well calibrated for an exchange of metaphysical ideas. It becomes important to remember what I said before. Transverse waves occur only at the border of a medium. If the dielectric field was really all around us (in space) at all times, how come light has transverse wave components then? An infinitely large body of water would never create transverse waves. How come light does it then? Well, that is because the ether is not around us in space. I would instead say that the ether is more like a "universal law" that can be invoked at any time from anywhere. At the end of the day, universal laws only exist because a common source for everything exists, that being the ether. Undoubtedly a difficult concept to wrap one's head around but to me it is the only logical conclusion.
> I'm not quite sure what information to extract from the first link you posted. Could you elaborate?


I have scribbled and scribbled and now I think I should put this as simply as possible. I'm leaving the previous scribblings on the off hand chance they be worth having on record.

Let me restate this more accurately:  The dielectric is all around us, but it's in an incoherent form, like a mist of shards of high pressure magnetic energy speeding through the embryonic sack created by the Sun which encases the entire solar system. Outside of that sack is another coherent medium.

Our star is moving through a higher pressure medium. This medium is unknown despite claims to the contrary. What we do know is it is the same material which creates magnetism.

The Sun casts off shards of the dielectric and these shards are high pressure bits whose innate nature is to join back with the high pressure field that they came from.

A magnet creates a pressure field of magnetic pressure.  Any shards coming in reach move towards the higher pressure point which is at the core of the magnet.  The magnet collects and loses shards at a common rate for the most part.

So a magnet is a kind of counter spatial dielectric trap.

All matter exists only because magnetism binds it together and thus gives it mass and volume.  According to Wheeler, if the dielectric overthrows the magnetic then the body of matter enters the counter spatial field.

This is probably where the idea of worm holes really comes from. What I mean is that you can artificially induce a hole where you, your car, and the kids all fall into which has neither time, space/volume, or distance.  Once that happens you are all instantaneously moved to another point where you're ejected back into another lower pressure field, and no worse for the wear evidently.  There is never any recall of the travel as there is not space or time in the pressure field.  All you know is one moment you were here and the next you're somewhere's else.
Many accounts of this including one of my own.  We call that teleportation.

There are to my knowledge two kinds of triangular vehicles that look similar but are not the same. That's the black tetrahedrons, which are likely being propelled by phased array microwaves, and then the other which are the so called triangles. Triangles, at least some, can teleport. Those are almost certain to be galactic capable vehicles and of human construction.  I don't think there's any doubt about that IMOP.

This machine overthrows the magnetic and enters the dielectric and vanishes because it's just moved to elsewhere instantaneously.
It's teleporting.  How do you know this is human construction, well it's a form derived from the X-planes and it's a lifting body with tail fins so it can glide if it has to, but only from very high or extreme altitudes. Clearly human 100%.

Know how else I know???  Ya think this is accidental?  Watch the whole video of the TR#B and tell me this bulb headed boob with his green spinning triangles are accidental.  Notice the triangles/pyramids are set inside a sphere??? Remember Joe Parr...I keep saying...Joe Parr.
More later...but the point is, they are crossing and exploring the Universe while keeping us all enslaved here on this mud ball.












____________________________________________________Previous scribblings on the matter_________________________________________-

Dielectric as you know ruffly means insulator. The dielectric field is insulated from our space. It is apparently a very high pressure field. This pressure field has been misunderstood as another dimension.

 Since the dielectric field is responsible for creating magnetism then it must therefore be around us, but how can you have both a substance which is insulated from us and yet still all around us?

 According to Wheeler the Star in front of our solar system is emitting and or casting off grated up bits of the dielectric field, shards if you will,  and it's these shards of the dielectric field that have been and are interpreted as photon's in conventional physics.

However, photon's are in reality counter spatial shards of counter space itself, and these shards are seeking a counter spatial opening, or what Nigel has called the point of infinity neturality.  Any magnetic field will suffice.


In Wheelerism the point of infinity neutrality is the point source for the magnetic field, and which is a point where any passing dielectric shards move towards, and that causes a point where there is nothing but pure dielectric.  However, and this is important to understand, this is not an opening back to counter space.

We will return to this momentarily;  so in Wheeler's theory the shards produce a magnetic field once these form a point where a cycling begins to take place, that is, where the incoming shards move to a point and then back out and around and back again and again.  The field does not grow because far flung shards lose contact with the pressure field and go speeding off looking for another one.

They all just want to get back home is the gist of the theory.

This sets up a recycling of the dielectric moving towards a point and then out and back again, and any other shards passing by that come within the reach of the cycling magnetic field will then move towards the point source of the magnetic field.

Remember now, Eric dollard said nobody knows what the Sun is, but whatever it is, it's plowing through space and forming some kind of pressure zone in front of it, so it's possible IMOP that the deeps of space are really a vastly higher pressure field.  This simplified view is akin to being like a ball being pulled through water and which produces turbulent conditions in it's wake.

This means we are in a void or pocket which at a lower pressure and hence we have all these phenomena we can't see grasp but really if you simplify it down we are in a bubble in the wake of a speeding ball and inside our bubble are the mists of the medium that the ball is speeding through; those being these teeny tiny shards of the dielectric field itself.

Pressure is the driver of matter and this is why a tetrahedron is capable of being the fastest and simplest of material forms when put under pressure, and that is due to the divergence between the tip and the tail.

*Hence my little experimental toy tetrahedron running over a paper tent with magnets underneath is to demonstrate that it is the magnetic pressure which is producing movement and not electricity in particles and this is because  the logical explanation for a mathematically derived calculation that the smallest particle is a tetrahedron, must then be driven by something which is non electrical in nature as all nature is in motion; nes-pah?

Understand?
 Nature does not use electricity as a prime mover: It uses pressure mediation.

So if magnetism is a pressure field, and magnetism is the result of  incoherent dielectric shards of pressure caught inside a low pressure field, then the result is that these shards move to escape the low pressure, and what they are moving towards is any other high pressure field & which is characterized by magnetic pressure.

This also explains the reason the magnet have a set strength because as it's collecting high pressure shards, it's also losing shards as the field cycles, and those lost shards are them once more accelerating towards any other higher magnetic pressure field than the one they are in.

Magnetism is defined by singularity.  It will always seek to join with itself.


 Then also the field is moving at the velocity of magnetism which is fundamentally instantaneous and thus you have the illusion of a non-moving line of force, which was once before called a "ray."  However these so called magnetic lines are actually moving, and this is proven by the fact that the ray's of magnetic energy are in fact a form of pressure; magnetic pressure.

All these bits of the dielectric are seeking to return to their origin, which is counter spatial located to our own, and as with all light it has no mass because it's pure dielectric energy. Also worth remembering here is that this energy is evidently holographic like in nature.  In another epoch of time it might have been described as a ghost, or ghostly.

The movement towards any available counter spatial point is what defines the qualities of the phenomena of light.  So as light slows through a medium such as water it will again instantaneously accelerate once free of the water, and so these shards of the dielectric are accelerating towards a point source towards a magnetic field.


----------



## Dielectric (Jul 13, 2022)

_Previous Post_

The previous post was originally going to be put in another place and not in a public display but I accidentally posted it here.

My apologies as I'm catching up on the past posts and would otherwise have incorporated excerpts of previous post.

As regards this technology; some are aware that disclosure will never come; not for free energy or any other technology that is related, and that is because the technology is being used for social engineering. Social engineering is a fancy name for organized crime and specifically for crimes against humanity.

_Read This: Why you will never find disclosure._
Black ops UFO Research funded by Illegal Drugs

The idea here and not meaning to distract from the battery with these posts, but which cannot be helped, is that I see all the material in this thread as related to each other.  I think you will too in due time and it does take time to assimilate and digest.

The significance of the postings here, especially by some others, can be tied back to spinoff's involving the mRNA technology and other super natural like technologies.

  I apologize for time delay in replying and the length of the previous reply:   Perhaps it could be put more clearly and in shorter form.
___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
_Regarding the Bulb headed Boob and dielectric induction
IMOP We are being shown something here of significance._
*
First off,  If you're mystified by the green color of Marvel's Mysterio's green triangles then just look through the UFO video's taken with night vision scopes.  There you are certain to see many examples of glowing green triangles zipping about the heavens. The one below is a rather poor example but you get the idea.



WATCH: UFOs Over California?

Dielectric Induction;
Experiments by Wheeler shows that the induction of the dielectric field occur at three points on a circular plane. This was done by melting and then casting an ingot of pure bismuth poured into a shallow curved circular mold. The mold used was the concave circular impression stamped in to the bottom of an aluminum pop can.  At three points around the casting are noticeable indentations forming the classic image below. Almost all early UFO's have half bulbs projecting out the bottom of a circular plane at three points. Bottom image German Archives; probably a wooden mock up held to the sky for effect. Early Virl Designs used circular hat box structures instead of the later more commonly seen half balls.












_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
_Nigel's QB; Is it a Negative Entropy Machine?_

Nigel's QB  seems to be a negative entropy machine.  This is nothing to brush over lightly. In fact all magnets are a kind of negative entropy device.

Historically it would be related to an engine known as the Karl Schappeller Device; a device which was formulated to operate on the theory of negative entropy.  (See mikewatson posts at the link , especially the one giving a good description of the philosophy of entropy) Karl Schappeller's Secret Sublimate for his Electret!

_"Schappeller’s machine is an negative entropy converter increasing order from disorder like a tree or plant, opposite to a car engine (and all modern machinery)  which produces disorder form a relatively order input in the form of hydrocarbon fuels created  by the life process of trees millions of years ago. "_
_By Mike Watson ~  Karl Schappeller's Secret Sublimate for his Electret!_


One of the most secret parts of the Schappeller device was it's electret. Electret's were originally discovered in 1925. An electret is a piezoelectric polymer; noting here the previous excellent posts on Water and structured water.  The cited link at overunity explains what this electert compound was composed of.

We know this device was real because Scottish Engineer Cyril Davson studied it for 3 years and wrote a book on it. Unfortunately this book really is useless and I am sure he intended that since he was friends with Karl Schappeller. Still you can read it and I have done so myself.
THE PHYSICS OF THE PRIMARY STATE OF MATTER And Application Through the Primary Technique : Cyril W. Davson : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

Further more, an associated with postings on crystals, water, and structured water;

The Nazi's production of heavy water in Telemark Norway might well have had more to do with flying saucers than it had to do with the story a German attempt to produce a supposed super bomb. The factory that made the heavy water was owned by Klaus Schawb's father.  It still remains to this day and there's a link at the site below on Klaus Schwab who is a NWO barker.
KLAUS SCHWAB IS THE GREAT BARKER OF THE FOURTH REICH
Bohaterowie Telemarku (1965) - IMDb

I found this which is good info on the on-going development of electret's: Apparently research is still silently creeping along un-noticed.
Electroactive Polymers - History of EAPs | History EAPs
Electroactive Polymers
electret | physics

The Schappeller device is referred to as a a prime mover which is military parlance for motorized transport and motors in general.

After the Nazi's took power Karl's work was absorbed by the SS and appears to have been handed over to a select team of scientists for further development. Interestingly Schappeller had associations with Rudolf Steiner who was persecuted by the the Nazi's.  These people had a different approach to thinking and imagining how things work, which is where this idea bout negative entropy comes from.

Rudolf Steiner | Austrian spiritualist
About Steiner


One member of this team appears to have been the famous scientist, since down graded by wikipedia, google, and others as being nearly insignificant, as their bio's have been revised several times over the last decade.  Nevertheless, it is Otto Schumann who is credited with the discovery of the Schumann Resonance, though that award is not recognized till the 1950's and post WWII, but a reading of the Vril Saucer designs, along with it's so-called Schumann levitator, does make it obvious that the theory of Earth's resonance was worked out before the end of the last global war.

 One can draw the conclusion the invention of Karl Schappeller is directly related to the Virl Sacuer designs by comparison between the drawing. They appear closely related and so it is highly likely IMOP that the Schumann Levitator was derived from the work done by Karl Schappeller on his prime mover. Of course it took the genius of Otto Schumann along with other German Scientists to put it all together but the Vril designs evolved out from the Schappeller Device. The point being there is an evolutionary path which is traceable and which begins with a type of motor.

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
_Joe Parr
What we know of Joe Parr and his work is thanks to Dr. John DeSalvo who retains proprietary rights so please visit his site to view the drawings, photo's and notes of Joe Parr. I do not hesitate to say this information is critical because nature does not work as advertised._

Joe Parr was an electrical engineer by training and a creative free thinker by nature:  Great Pyramid of Giza Research Association

A synopsis of Joe's own personal investigative work can be read here: Experimental Research on Shape Power Energies

What I have culled out of the ether is that Joe Parr worked for an unknown contractor on a classified project in Antarctica where he told Dr. John that overhead flew a B-52 Bomber, and there's only one reason you would have a B-52 Bomber flying 24 seven over head in the early 1960's, and that's because it was carrying thermonuclear weapons as a safety, or last ditch, but as to a last ditch safety to what is unknown.
Gives a whole new meaning the the term hostile work environment.

Dr. DeSalvo has said that Joe never told him what he was working on but that snippet of information regarding a strategic bomber flying 24/7 overhead, and when combined with Joe's own experiments, which can be seen at Dr. John's site, leave no doubt that it could only have been one of a limited number of possibilities.  Either Joe Parr was trying to decipher an alien vehicle, or he was trying to decipher a Nazi flying saucer. It has to be one or the other because really the only other possibilities are a Star Gate or a Weapon, both of which would be related to the same technology.

Joe Parr discovered what the bulb headed boob is showing us.  It really is just about that simple.  Joe found that spinning a pyramid shape, which is a triangle in 2D, through alternating magnetic fields produced an energy field of unknown type, but which would grow and expand and was capable of blocking out all know forms of energy including gravity and gama raysz; This would be especially handy for home defense.

What Joe really did was to discover what the bulb headed boob is showing us and once you realize this then more falls in to place.


________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
_Mysterio, A Bulb Headed Boob? _

Marvel's character _Mysterio, head is _ is a direct reference to the discovery of Joe Parr and it's symbolic of the spherical energy field which Joe Parr discovered through his experiments. It is my opinion that the video of the supposed TR3B is showing us this same phenomena when it makes this jump to hyperspace.

Mysterio's  spinning triangles are overlaid turning one against the other and forming a merkaba taking in the dielectric field from 3 points in two counter rotating planes inside a single circular space.

Paying Attention~
Every advanced civilization that has ever existed has been built on slavery of one kind or another. This is as true today as it was in the past, which today has included China, Korea, India, Mexico, virtually all of South America.

The seriousness and ...cough...gravity of our own situation is that we all are part of grand plan which has produced a collective cultured psyche that has developed a virtually cult like belief in aliens and the belief that anything not understood must be of alien origin.

The brilliance of the human mind as an explanation for UFO's and other unknown's is attacked, dismissed, corrupted, ignored, re-written, burned:  Aliens did that too huh?

We are all now the unknowing prisoners on an imprisoned planet.  We are to be treated as cows are treated. Jabbed, tagged, herded, and slaughtered as needed: There to serve the needs of others. This really is the current situation even if unrecognized by most.

You and I are now as helpless against this power as you would be against any other collective of Marvel Comic Superman.

I really should not need to harp on the slow burn feed of psyop's which surround our daily lives, most all of which we are totally oblivious to recognizing as psyops; whether it be the fanciful cow motifs, which people are self identifying with, or the one about planetary destruction by meteors; a theme told to us via Carol Rosin via the disclosure project, and which is especially interesting considering the origins of flying saucers are clearly terrestrial, and that Carol's source for this revelation was none other than Wernher von Braun.

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

_Crop Circles; aliens, humans, collective psycosomatic induction?_
_http://www.cropcircleconnector.com/anasazi/cropcircleresearch Archives 2017.html_

I don't think we can answer this right now, not in total, but for sure there are crop circles which are clear and clearly not made by aliens nor by hoaxers, which really leaves only one possible explanation.  Now as to who is doing this and why might be related to the bulb head boob.
We are being tested. If none of us can figure it out, if none of those who do are willing to share, then none of us are developed enough to deserve to be treated as any more deserving than a cow on a farm.

I recommend reading Jerry Korth's analysis of this crop circle: Hint... magnesium and florine
I think the Professor here has missed seeing this as a pyramid, which is then a prism, but he's seen things in a way I myself would not have.


collectivepsych.com
_Solar cell crop circle(1)
Solar Cell Crop Circle | PDF | Quantum Mechanics | Quantum Entanglement_


----------



## BravoSix (Jul 15, 2022)

@3D Printing Bear is there any updates on this research ?

How can Nigel get 1 volt of frequency resonance of a 10 cell QB , 7 volts when touching south side and 25 volts when touching north side?

This blows my mind. Please help


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Jul 22, 2022)

BravoSix said:


> @3D Printing Bear is there any updates on this research ?
> 
> How can Nigel get 1 volt of frequency resonance of a 10 cell QB , 7 volts when touching south side and 25 volts when touching north side?
> 
> This blows my mind. Please help


Great question I'm still learning to properly answer, but I'll do my best. The resonant 1V isn't surprising just because the QB has voltage potential just sitting there, and I imagine with the probe wire connected there's an atmospheric charge interacting with it. As for him getting higher/lower voltages depending on where he touches (i.e. grounds) the QB, I believe that's simple him creating the circuit and different cell points along the length of the battery. It appears that form end-to-end the top end of the potential is around 25V which you would theoretically get by touching multi-meter probes to each end. That being said, the QB's do act as a variable power source by the nature of their stacked cell-based design. That function can be used in all manner of ways and applications depending on what the QB is powering.

As for updates; nothing at the moment. I've been extremely busy at home and at work so my experimentation time has been drastically limited. Once a few major projects are done I can re-focus how I need and build larger QBs using newer designs. I'm also going to test out ceramic magnets for their effectiveness. If what Nigel mentioned to me is true it could be possible to build these quite inexpensively, which I'm ALL about discovering and sharing. I have far more plans, prototypes, and experiments in my head for this research than I can easily list or describe here. I'm starting to think a collaborative site or app of some kind would be useful to start where I can put my findings up, but picking the right place is not trivial. When I do figure out something I'll be sure to post it up here.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BravoSix said:


> Did you guys notice this?
> 
> Do you think it's the water mixed with the 5% magnesium, or is it the paper with a bit of magnesium strip or something else?
> 
> ...


Good question here but it's hard to say. I've never asked him specifically and didn't feel it was relevant, but I do think it is just the drop of 5% magnesium solution on each piece of paper. While they do look kind of square I think he would have mentioned if there was another material he was using. I'm not 100% sure though.


----------



## Dielectric (Jul 30, 2022)

Guys, you need to look over this material.  I haven't got a lot of time at the moment.  Specifically I'm aiming you towards the material by David LaPoint.

I am sorry for being away. Just too much happening and little time.

I had no idea LaPoint's info existed but It's been around since 2013.
Please send the LaPoint info on to Nigel's team if they are unaware of it.

It is important to understand that LaPoints work is spawned from the work of renowned scientist Anthony L. Peratt.
Frankly you can't get better than either of these two.  LaPoint is himself an astrophysicist so this is all tied together by two people who know what they are talking about.

This link is probably Peratt's most significant premier on high energy Z-pinch's recorded in antiquity.  Scanning over this will help to make the connections to David LaPoint's video's.  You would be well advised to do more than just scan over it.
https://plasmauniverse.info/downloads/PerattAntiquityZ.pdf

Anthony L. Peratt made some famous interpretations of paleolithic picture drawings found the world over as prehistoric depictions of a high energy Z-Pinch's.  These may have been responsible for the Grand Canyon BTW.  These pictograms were all misinterpreted for decades. They have since been proven out in lab experiments as accurate depictions of high energy Z-pinches.
TheUniverse
Plasma Scientist Anthony Peratt Meets the Electric Universe – The Thunderbolts Project™

OK, so now that's the back story to the work of LaPoint.  It's really LaPoints creation of magnetic bowls is why I'm posting this.  I am myself only about half way thorough the video's and reading material.

I think this could be what we need.

Primer Field Series by David LaPoint | Aether Force
Ice Age of the dimmer Sun in 30 years - 4 Primer Field Dynamics

Report Edit


----------



## Frits (Jul 30, 2022)

It is said that the human body is capable of producing electricity:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdYM0vNufwc_


----------



## Dielectric (Jul 30, 2022)

The idea here is to decipher the whole and I think Nigel has shown power generation is possible and that it's tapping into an apparently limitless supply field, and so now the issue is how to expand upon Nigel's work and I think LaPoint is giving us a possible answer to that problem.


Also it's worth noting that Clif High has found Nigel's work and that is a good sign for the linguistics forecast of new electrics; a new understanding of energy/unknown energies from space.
SciFi World

Right now it looks to me like David LaPoint points the way forward with Nigel's battery, and to do so with an addition to the battery scheme spinning LaPoint style magnetic bowls.

I would recommend disregarding previous ideas in lieu of the LaPoint information.

Check this link out. We know that magnetic fields change the rate of growth and can change positively or negatively the effects of disease and injury. Check out the link for more.
PrimerField Foundation

Using one or more of LaPoint inspired magnetic bowl does appear as evidence in antiquity which say's to me that the power generation of the God's Thunderbolt weapons was based on the LaPoint understanding. You can clearly see what looks to me like a near exact copy of the LaPoint plasma generation system this in the depictions of the God's Vajra. 

See Rex Research for extended info; patent links & bowl construction ect.
David A. LaPoint Primer Field Theory / Experiments --       articles & patents

David LaPoint's free info.
PrimerCube Tech Transfer – Dysk Google

More is needed to achieve the energy of the Gods my friends.



Compare the thunderbolt weapon of the Gods, the Vajra, with the work of LaPoint.  You see the there are bowls on either side of the spherical center piece.  Watch LaPoint's video's.
See this Archived discussion
SH Archive Replies - Weapons of the Gods: Vajra, Dorje, etc...


----------



## Frits (Aug 1, 2022)

I love the research of free energy, cause I think we are totaly screwed; the universe is full of energy; magnetisme, resonance. frequenties and more we do not yet know. But what is free can not be billed or patented and the evil PTB only core is to own everything, everybody and every thoughts (witch consumes most of the body energy) and drain it for there own purpose.
In the book from R. Guépin (One Eye in the Land of the Blind) you can read how Viktor is being frustrated by institutes.
I feel that the human race is being drained and being fooled by NASA's fakery, MSM lies, economic slavery, medical prisons, food delusions, faked energy shortage (oil is not fossile!) and climate hysteria.
The only purpose is to profit. But they will fail, cause nature/the universe has one deep wisdom and that is Balance and Harmony.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSff0pwc1Xc_


----------



## MerLynn (Aug 1, 2022)

Dielectric said:


> So a magnet is a kind of counter spatial dielectric trap.


Battery Tech better than Nigel Cheese, Tesla, or Walter Russell

You need to read this





Frits said:


> (oil is not fossile!)



If the science 'theory' cannot explain exactly what "oil" is...  and how the Earth Makes it and then duplikcate this in the Lab.
Then the "theory' is suspect.

This thread may enlighten the readers.  Walter Russell's Periodic Chart of The Elements
and in particular our reproduction of the Bias in the Field Polarity that Electro-Magnetically restructures water into Oil.


_View: https://rumble.com/vhodfb-full-unedited-version-of-oil-from-water..html_


----------



## BravoSix (Aug 3, 2022)

The best part it that everything is pointing to the same truth. 

Flat Earth is the most important truth there is because it exposes every single lie and every single psyop created by the criminal #PsychopathsSociopaths #Liars that are lying ,controlling and destroying our lives and future generations lives forever through their agendas and organisations . That is why no-one from any corporation is willing to help Nigel , nor will free energy be discussed in public for the masses to acknowledge. They will try to suppresse it at all cost.

David LaPoint is the perfect example of how Flat Earth model works. I've seen Nigel exposing the same principle where North is the center and every way around is South. They are both exposing Flat Earth model but they don't know it yet..

Hope some day they acknowledge it.
Our Earth is a closed system and a perfect battery. The controllers know it and don't want you to know it.

Regarding the QB how long can you make them active with a 3mm whitr led light?

Is it normal to have them run for 7 days without adding extra moisture ?


----------



## BravoSix (Aug 4, 2022)

How is it possible to have a max of 24 volts from a 10 cell QB and also comparing to a bigger one (80 cell version) also and only have 24 volts?

What Am I missing ?

If a 10 cell version can produce 24 volts, it means Nigel configuration can produce 2.4 volt per cell. I wonder if and what electrolyte was used.

If 10 cell version produces 24 volts the bigger one with 80 should not only produce 24 volts at peak. 

Again : what am I missing ?


----------



## Fexus (Aug 8, 2022)

BravoSix said:


> How is it possible to have a max of 24 volts from a 10 cell QB and also comparing to a bigger one (80 cell version) also and only have 24 volts?
> 
> What Am I missing ?
> 
> ...


3D Printing Bear mentioned that the increase in volts is not linear. I believe he said this much in one of his videos on the QB. A theory is that the increase in resistance eventually "overthrows" the volts gained with each cell. I experienced this myself when I replicated the QB. More cells is not always a good thing.


----------



## BravoSix (Aug 8, 2022)

I've been searching and trying different electrolytes because I believe that is the secret to make this work.

I've tried several and specially one that reduces magnesium corrosion and the voltage is interesting, it improves with temperature.

It's a simple mix: 5ml glycerine with 1 tea spoon of Epsom Salt. You can add more Epsom Salt and try it out. Heat the glycerine to mix it with the Epsom salt. If your positive is the pyrolytic graphite and the negative the magnesium your volt will be around 1.92 volts in that electrolyte. I'm sure it can be optimised.

Configuration of the QB:

[ 10x0.5 mm Magnet , 0.8x0.3mm Pyrolytic Graphite , 0.8mm paper with one droplet of the electrolyte on the magnesium side, magnesium , magnet ]

At this moment I'm using the magnesium strips cut in several to fill the 8mm circle paper, that's what I have at the moment , but I want to get a thin magnesium plate to replace it with the strips.

I'm not using any copper nor zinc as they seem to reduce the voltage by alot and they suffer from oxidation destroying the magnets.
The idea is to not use any water so the magnesium don't suffer fast corrosion.

I'm also using car engine oil to protect my magnets from corrosion and there is no influence on the voltage. The oil is not conductive nor blocks the ions movement in the configuration.

Any one have similar experience that want to share?


----------



## ThomasVonDerBosch (Aug 14, 2022)

Just got to playing around with this today

I have six 1/8”x1/2”x1/2” gold plated N52 magnets
The stack is mag, copper, salt water soaked paper, zinc, mag.

This produced 500-600 mv

I changed to a salt water soaked wafer of aromatic cedar(from a different project) approx half a mm thick
With all six magnets used we got 3.7-3.8volts. 

Adding an extra magnet on either end of the cell did not increase the voltage. Adding two more copper and zinc wafers per cell did not give more voltage either.

This seems to work!!! Now to work on how many amps and the long term effects of galvanic corrosion.


----------



## BravoSix (Aug 14, 2022)

ThomasVonDerBosch said:


> Just got to playing around with this today
> 
> I have six 1/8”x1/2”x1/2” gold plated N52 magnets
> The stack is mag, copper, salt water soaked paper, zinc, mag.
> ...


Instead of water and salt try glycerine mixed with magnesium sulfate or Epsom Salt and instead of zinc try magnesium. You will get better volts and less corrosion. The next step is replace copper with pyrolytic graphite that is way more conductive than copper.

I would try silver but I don't have it like that.

The electrolyte used in between the magnets can make a difference.

I'm also on electrolyte research to obtain the best I can. So far I got one that gives 2.1 volts but drops. Trying to understand how to make it stable with that voltage.

I know there are some that were able to create a Ionic liquid that gave 0.73 volts non change for 2 weeks. Trying to replicate but I'm waiting on materials to arrive.



I'm also researching for the best electrolyte that I can to use it between the magnets in a correct way.


----------



## ThomasVonDerBosch (Aug 14, 2022)

I’ve had the same meter for 25+ years. Today the dial broke off at 200V DC. I said to my buddy. If we get even one volt on that meter I’ll be happy.  I was ecstatic at 3.7!!


----------



## BravoSix (Aug 14, 2022)

ThomasVonDerBosch said:


> I’ve had the same meter for 25+ years. Today the dial broke off at 200V DC. I said to my buddy. If we get even one volt on that meter I’ll be happy.  I was ecstatic at 3.7!!


Can we have more info and details please ?
Anyone tried to use platinum in QB configuration ?

It's highly corrosive resistant in case corrosive liquids are being used.

Just adding tips.


----------



## ThomasVonDerBosch (Aug 14, 2022)

I have a total of 2 hrs into this so I am far from knowledgeable on the subject.

That said I was lucky to meet the gentleman that was part of a team of three researching new battery tech. They ended up inventing the lithium ion battery!! This gentleman gave me an entire roll of what looks like graphite paper and another roll of carbon fibre cloth. He had a dozen rolls that he was going to throw out. “This stuff was really expensive when we bought it, but I’m moving and don’t want to take it with me.” “You want them?”  Hell Ja!!!! Anyhow. I will post when I have something new to share. I have to check that I didn’t throw the graphite out. It’s been sitting in my wood shed for years. I had no idea what to use it for. I’m starting to think I may be a closet hoarder!


----------



## BravoSix (Aug 14, 2022)

I would love to know what are the materials in between those magnets.

Something tells me it's not copper , paper and zinc .

Any ideas, please share.


----------



## ThomasVonDerBosch (Aug 14, 2022)

I dug out a roll of this graphite paper. It came from Russia 20 years ago. Maybe some Russian speakers can translate.








 I tried the glycerine and mag/sulfate solution on the wood wafers. Also tried it with the graphite paper I have. What worked best after many configurations was 
Magnet,graphite,copper,wood,zinc graphite, copper, wood, zinc, magnet. This made 1.3V.
Using all six magnets with two sets of materials in between yielded 6.7V. I’m sure this can be optimised. I cut the pieces by hand. Some are smaller some bigger than the magnets. Also some of the wood pieces chipped. After half an hour I checked and voltage has dropped to 4.2 so there is definitely room for improvement on the electrolyte

Those pieces might be silver in between graphite? Platinum sounds a little expensive for a guy living in Croatia without an income.


----------



## BravoSix (Aug 14, 2022)

ThomasVonDerBosch said:


> I dug out a roll of this graphite paper. It came from Russia 20 years ago. Maybe some Russian speakers can translate.
> 
> View attachment 24510
> View attachment 24511
> ...


Silver is more conductive than copper so it will probably increase the voltage.

How thick are the wood wafers ? 
They probably last longer than the paper.

Now will be interesting to see how long the configuration last. Normally it's created 10 cell configuration or 13 cell.

My 6 cell version is returning 9v but the voltage drops slowly .

My research is now on a stable electrolyte.

Somilar to this but with higher voltage.
This guy made an ionic liquid electrolyte that produces 0.73 volts but after 2 weeks it remained 0.73 volts.

We just need to understand what needs to be done to maintain the electrolyte voltage. 


_View: https://youtu.be/-zOVghapM2A_


----------



## ThomasVonDerBosch (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## BravoSix (Aug 15, 2022)

ThomasVonDerBosch said:


> View attachment 24524View attachment 24525


Thank you for your pictures. Good work 
That's one big thick cell indeed.

My goal is to make it more compressed like Nigel did but with 2.4 volts each cell.

I'm still researching the best way how to achieve it through different materials or different improved electrolyte.

I strongly believe there are dry materials that will make it possible without continuous moisture the construction.


----------



## ThomasVonDerBosch (Aug 16, 2022)

I did some more playing around with this. Seems magnets are optional. I’m getting the same on the meter with or without the magnets  Stack of copper paper zinc ad infinatum 

power out of stack w no magnets


----------



## BravoSix (Aug 16, 2022)

ThomasVonDerBosch said:


> I did some more playing around with this. Seems magnets are optional. I’m getting the same on the meter with or without the magnets  Stack of copper paper zinc ad infinatum View attachment 24533power out of stack w no magnets
> View attachment 24534


That's probably because you are using the electrolyte.

The main post by Calebc shows there is voltage with distilled water and no extra ingredients.  Does galvanic battery work with just distilled water? Not the same way.

When property built , with magnets alignment they increase the voltage. It was demonstrated in the main topic by calebc .

Until we find out the secret of the correct materials for the optimized QB , this may be an option.

Remember this video from Nigel 

_View: https://youtu.be/rZKphUw3pQM_


----------



## ThomasVonDerBosch (Aug 17, 2022)

I ordered some materials to do some further testing.  .5mm Magnesium sheet and also some pyrolitic graphite. 

Using distilled could still be electrolytic depending on what it touches. The very paper itself could have enough "salts" to make it conductive. Nigel gives us a hint but doesn't always explain it for us dummies. 

If we are truly converting the magnetic/aetheric energy to electricity I don't know.


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Aug 18, 2022)

BravoSix said:


> How is it possible to have a max of 24 volts from a 10 cell QB and also comparing to a bigger one (80 cell version) also and only have 24 volts?
> 
> What Am I missing ?
> 
> ...


What you're seeing in that video of Nigel's is I believe the highest output per cell that Nigel has ever reached. I don't know all the details of the QB in that video, but there are several design aspects I haven't been able to apply for increase in volts-per-cell. What I'm trying to focus on more currently is making a cell that will last months if not years when properly built, and would only ever theoretically need to be re-filled, or individual cells replaced between the magnets. If a single cell that only puts out ~.8V compared to 2.4V lasts a year, then that accumulated lesser potential ads up simply because of time, which is a small part of why I'm not focused much on higher voltage per cell.  I have reached 1.9V in a single cell and have photos to prove it, but the design was far more temporary. In an emergency capacity, designs that are temporary but with a higher yet shorter output can absolutely be made. I just need to not have a full-time job and homestead to have more time to develop new designs and put them out for others to try.


----------



## BravoSix (Aug 18, 2022)

ThomasVonDerBosch said:


> I ordered some materials to do some further testing.  .5mm Magnesium sheet and also some pyrolitic graphite.
> 
> Using distilled could still be electrolytic depending on what it touches. The very paper itself could have enough "salts" to make it conductive. Nigel gives us a hint but doesn't always explain it for us dummies.
> 
> If we are truly converting the magnetic/aetheric energy to electricity I don't know.


Agreed .

I'm also waiting on 0.4mm magnesium sheet to change the magnesium strip peaces.

On my new 10mm x 0.5mm configuration I only use the following :

[ magnet, 0.8mm pyrolytic graphite touching north side of magnet, 0.6mm baking paper and the magnesium strip piece that must fits inside the 0.6mm baking paper. I put my DIY electrolyte in the baking paper on both sides to touch the pyrolytic graphite and the magnesium, magnet ]

I know there is room for the electrolyte improvement but this one is kinda stable and drops very very slowly. I'm researching for one that doesn't drop, also it doesn't have water so it doesn't evaporate like the ones with water, and also water destroys the magnets creating rust and oxidation.


----------



## ThomasVonDerBosch (Aug 18, 2022)

I left a single cell together for approx. 24hrs. Upon taking it apart the copper had blackened(corroded) where the paper was and the zinc also to a lesser degree.

I think this galvanic action makes these devices less attractive in the long run. Some kind of solid electrolyte that does not cause 
corrosion but still puts out power is needed. If such a thing exists.

So far I’ve tried zinc paper wood copper and graphite paper. The graphite paper did nothing at all. Regardless of where it was placed in the cell. 
The cell has voltage with or without the magnets indicating it is not the magnets providing the power. I have some silver sheet on order also. That will be interesting but I suspect it will turn black like the copper when using the magnesium sulphate electrolyte.

I think longevity and corrosion are the biggest hurdles that may or may not be overcome.

That said I had a friend that made a product called Bioshield that had some kind of free energy source in it, connected to a toroidal coil. He said it would light up an led to prove it makes power. Wish I still had it but I let someone borrow it and it’s long gone. Unfortunately so is the friendship.


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 18, 2022)

I watched Nigel's qb video assembly very closely a few times last year before this thread appeared.
He uses dry materials. Dry. No electrolyte no fluid no anything even remotely wet or liquid.
The paper disc is black not white or brown or any other colour.
It left no mark on his finger.He simply refers to it as paper not paper of a certain variety but it clearly is the key to making the thing work.
He does not explain how but I'll say it again its dry.

So neodymium, quickly corrodes in the presence of air and water.
Copper, discolours then forms verdigris in the presence of air and water but does not corrode quickly
Zinc, discolors in the presence of air and water but does not corrode quickly.
Paper of all varieties softens, loses integrity, rots very quickly in the presence of air and water.

Quite why so many are introducing all manner of metals and fluids into this arrangement is a mystery.
Has anyone taken the step of cointacting Nigel himself to ask him.
"What the hell is that black paper?"

I haven't for one as I cannot get hold of pure zinc foil to build a quantum battery so my interest waned but surely someone could bite the bullet and e-mail the man. It would be cheaper and easier than sourcing all manner of exotic materials he does not use in his videos if nothing else.


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Aug 20, 2022)

ThomasVonDerBosch said:


> I did some more playing around with this. Seems magnets are optional. I’m getting the same on the meter with or without the magnets  Stack of copper paper zinc ad infinatum View attachment 24533power out of stack w no magnets
> View attachment 24534


This sounds about right given the metals used and if the water was out of the tap (i.e. non-distilled) as it would induce a galvanic effect. I also remember reading stories about experimenters in the 1800s and early 1900s using layers of various metals to create voltage; earth batteries for instances. From what I understand though with zinc and copper particularly, if you put any acidic or alkaline material between them you'll generate voltage.

When it comes to the various possible designs for Nigel's QB they can be built for temporary/emergency use or as a more permanent power source. In the temporary capacity using any water source (regardless of acidity or alkalinity) will do the trick, but the issue then becomes keeping the battery dry until use, and depending on the water source, corrosion of the foil layers will happen faster. But in an emergency having power at all (even a source you could pee on to activate) is better for a short time then not at all. Adding galvanic voltage flow in addition to the magneto hydro-dynamic ion flow in that situation is a benefit, and will grant higher voltage, just for less time.

The longer lasting QB would use as pure of water as possible, and use foils that do not react with water. I have an idea for a design that would let a person fill/refill with water for various purposes. That's what I'm trying to work on currently despite a series of setbacks over the last few months. I think automation is the key for any emergency QB, and using a fast wicking material (almost totally sealed) for between the foil layers. Various super-absorbent-polymers, fabrics and papers would totally work and be inexpensive. Ceramic magnets would probably also make more sense for those.


----------



## BravoSix (Aug 24, 2022)

My last built, 10 cell version, was of 17th August (7 days ago from today) and the light on the LED is still running. 

I know it's far from perfect but the led light is still lightened. The light is not that bright but keeps the same intensity for days. That's why I believe it will stay that way due to the electrolyte used. 

Water was not used in this configuration to preserve the materials and there's nothing to evaporate. Also the magnets aren't rusting nor the material is degraded.

I used baking paper because it was thin, maybe that's why the light is weak. I'll do another version with a more stable electrolyte that doesn't use water to understand the behaviour of it.

Here are some pictures of the built and after 7 days
This was my first try using this from Nigel's video.

_View: https://youtu.be/0y382gRb1No_


I can replicate the 6 volt but cannot replicate the 70 volt. 
What Am I doing wrong ?

Using two earths , yellow is from old tv coaxial house installation and green from 220v earth wall plug.
Voltage oscillates a lot in DC mode, max I got was 6.8v, and average is around 4v.

Don't know how to get the 70 volts illustrated in the video by Nigel. 

I notice the breadboard is lifted from the table. Is there a silicone mount or something we are not considering that is important ?

Also , how can he increase power by touching with his hand on the negative/ positive pole?


----------



## KuqiCouture (Sep 3, 2022)

Hey guys, I have been catching up with this thread and the work of Nigel but there's a lot to get through still.
Does anyone have a contact for Nigel, himself? Is the Gmail address he published still valid?

I'd really like to help him take stuff into production and distribution.


----------



## Shr00m (Sep 8, 2022)

If you have a gander at this it should help you with a greater understanding of how Nigel Cheese's quantum battery works and a few other important things as well. I would recommend watching Santos' presentation too, of which the video presentation is a bit patchy, but the content is very worthy and is built upon at 48:40 in explaining and cross referencing with Walter Russell's great body of work. 

If you have any questions FPV Angel holds a live feed on his channel, APM Research 24/7 - Live, on which you can ask away. Njoi ...



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGvleVAqaRk_


----------



## MerLynn (Sep 9, 2022)

At the 12.00 mark he mentions "protons" and "electrons".  He's an IDIOT...  the translator is illiterate. 
His "proton becomes and electron" is totally inconsistent with Russellian Science.
He then goes on to count these MARBLES as a construct of an 'atom'. Again, this is Inconsistent with Russellian Science.
I may watch more later just to see if there's anything actually true about this presentation but Im not holding my breath. 
This guy In My Opinion, is trying to look smart by joining Russellian Science with Particle Theories. 
I want to vomit


----------



## ThomasVonDerBosch (Sep 10, 2022)

Better question is,
Has anyone made a working “battery” that does not loose its charge as it dries out and corrodes the metal’s used? 
Second question,
Is Nigel another controlled opposition opportunist?

I recently attempted his magnetic propulsion turning bar magnets at a 45%(approx) to the ones on the train. Found in one of his videos. It failed all attempts to get it to work.


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Sep 10, 2022)

ThomasVonDerBosch said:


> Better question is,
> Has anyone made a working “battery” that does not loose its charge as it dries out and corrodes the metal’s used?
> Second question,
> Is Nigel another controlled opposition opportunist?
> ...


Short answer, yes, at least possibly. I haven't had time to record a new video covering the new design & prototype I made but I'll attach photos. I built it late night on Aug. 27th and after day one it was putting out 4-5V. As of today it still happily lights an LED, and when given time to sit or put on a multi-meter will work back up from the ~2.4V of the LED to ~4-5V.





The new design uses the exact same graphite and zinc foils I've used from the beginning of my experiments, but instead of wet paper or o-rings I used slices cut of an acrylic tube I ordered. I also used the same jug of distilled water and dropper bottle for filling each cell, however I used alcohol to clean everything to avoid contaminants.

As to your 2nd question, no I do not believe Nigel is controlled opposition. If he was, I'd say he's some of the "worst" controlled opposition I've seen and would've been "fired" by now. He refuses money & donations, he's spoken out against all number of worldly evils on LinkedIn and had his posts deleted, he has no website or method to even collect or give money, which is almost a cornerstone of controlled opposition. Beyond that I am one of at least 3 engineers I know who are regularly proving out his technologies and theories, and developing them further with his help. FWIW


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 10, 2022)

3D Printing Bear said:


> Beyond that I am one of at least 3 engineers I know who are regularly proving out his technologies and theories, and developing them further with his help


So as that is the case have any of you asked Nigel precisely what the paper is in his vide and why he builds and demonstrates a dry cell yet you are building and demonstrating a wet cell?


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Sep 11, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> So as that is the case have any of you asked Nigel precisely what the paper is in his vide and why he builds and demonstrates a dry cell yet you are building and demonstrating a wet cell?


I have not asked about the paper in that particular video no. I had always assumed as mentioned in either the description or comments of that video that it was either black carbon or construction paper soaked in water magnesium solution of about 3-5%. I agree he does just call it 'a bit of paper' but I never got the impression it was anything particularly exotic. I think he was just doing a short "proof" video by building a basic form of the battery. I do know one of his original goals was creating an emergency power source that could be "activated" by any kind water source. In another QB video he describes a version of the battery as "so to say, dry." but I have not asked it that one uses rubber seals to hold in the water or not.

It's been a very slow and somewhat meandering process getting connected with Nigel and all along the way I have done my best to be polite and respectful without asking for "all the answers" right away. I care a great deal more about understanding his theories and technologies in order to develop them to a useful point. I also don't know how much he is allowed to put out publicly given his military background and history which I won't get into here. The man has had a very complicated life and suffered much for trying to do what was right within multiple organizations.

All that being said, if I get an opportunity I will ask about the black paper from his QB build video.

Also FWIW the QB from my last post continues to put out regular voltage and lights an LED. Despite the fact that it uses water, if one was hermetically sealed and the water & container free of contaminants it could last a very very long time. Embed the thing in epoxy with contacts exposed and it would be a non-toxic sealed battery that for all intent and purpose is dry. If someone broke or cut into it they would just get a wet mess, no acids or alkalines.


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 12, 2022)

3D Printing Bear said:


> I have not asked about the paper in that particular video no. I had always assumed as mentioned in either the description or comments of that video that it was either black carbon or construction paper soaked in water magnesium solution of about 3-5%. I agree he does just call it 'a bit of paper' but I never got the impression it was anything particularly exotic. I think he was just doing a short "proof" video by building a basic form of the battery. I do know one of his original goals was creating an emergency power source that could be "activated" by any kind water source. In another QB video he describes a version of the battery as "so to say, dry." but I have not asked it that one uses rubber seals to hold in the water or not.
> 
> It's been a very slow and somewhat meandering process getting connected with Nigel and all along the way I have done my best to be polite and respectful without asking for "all the answers" right away. I care a great deal more about understanding his theories and technologies in order to develop them to a useful point. I also don't know how much he is allowed to put out publicly given his military background and history which I won't get into here. The man has had a very complicated life and suffered much for trying to do what was right within multiple organizations.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## ThomasVonDerBosch (Sep 12, 2022)

I’m frustrated by people, Nigel included, that claim to have something, but never fully disclose any build plans that are precise enough to make it.
I’m all for experimenting and have put a tremendous amount of time and money into various types of devices yet in the end don’t work. Or some important part is left out. Like what kind of paper is being used??
However thank you for sharing your results. I will be interested to know what the zinc looks like after a few weeks. I suspect it will be quite corroded.


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Sep 12, 2022)

ThomasVonDerBosch said:


> I’m frustrated by people, Nigel included, that claim to have something, but never fully disclose any build plans that are precise enough to make it.
> I’m all for experimenting and have put a tremendous amount of time and money into various types of devices yet in the end don’t work. Or some important part is left out. Like what kind of paper is being used??
> However thank you for sharing your results. I will be interested to know what the zinc looks like after a few weeks. I suspect it will be quite corroded.


I understand your frustration and sympathize. I have spent well over 10 years trying to research, investigate, and test (if possible) several different alternative/over-unity claims. Even though Nigel does not necessarily come out and say exactly what he's doing in every video, he's put out FAR more than anyone else I've come across. I got as far as I did (including my current longest lasting design) just from content he put out online and before having any direct communication. There are 3-5 other technologies described in PDF's he's released that I would quit my job to pursue and put out open-source designs for if I financially could. So while he didn't say the exact kind of paper, if you watch his videos describing generating power from LED's and earth circuits people can (and have) replicate most of it. That's exactly how Michael T. became Nigel's PCAM engineer and he built the first prototype (which I've seen the videos of working). I guess it comes down to the differences I see between Nigel and others (for me), mostly coming down to money. He has no way of giving him money, no site, no page, no social media page, and outright refuses donations. Every other person in the world of alt energy I've seen has something they are selling, and some way to give them money.

My goal through this thread and my videos has been to do that opposite of what you're frustrated with, by being transparent as I can with everything I'm building and testing. I aim to continue until I've got something practical that I can build, even if just for myself to use, and will show others how they can as well. If I can put out the materials, plans and instructions to build a QB that allows charging of small devices for weeks to months (maybe years) I'll be pretty happy. That would be a necessary proof of the concept, and open up more minds to possibilities and new design ideas going forward. Then instead of people just saying "that's impossible because of such-and-such law" they might just build and test to see for themselves. I'd love to see more average folk do REAL science at home and prove things out for themselves.

I'll post an update here on the status of the zinc and graphite foils with the new design. Considering I have air trapped in most of the cells I agree there will be some corrosion. The cells in this version are siliconed close. Properly doped epoxies could solve this issue however, and would allow for the right ionic-diode effect while maintaining corrosion resistance, and providing a hermetic seal. I hope to film a new video soon with an update on the new design and how it's worked after several weeks to a month. So far I use it as a nightlight on my night stand and randomly remove the LED during the day to re-check voltage, which keeps going back up to 4-5V from the ~2.4V that the LED runs at.


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Sep 13, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> So as that is the case have any of you asked Nigel precisely what the paper is in his vide and why he builds and demonstrates a dry cell yet you are building and demonstrating a wet cell?


Ok I have an official answer about the paper which I'll quote: "It was a standard A2 piece of black craft paper purchased from any commercial artist outlet, in this case the second floor of a shop called muller. It is just "thick absorbent paper"... That is the mystical material." That's what I had thought, which is why I used cardstock paper for most of my early builds.

I have not yet asked about the 'so to say, dry.' QB from his other video, but I'm pretty sure that one uses rubber seals to hold in a drop of water and the magnets help hold the seal to prevent evaporation. 

At this point I am not totally sure how possible, or rather long lasting, a QB of fully dry materials would be? I assume someone could create a dry middle "electrolyte" layer that would act as the ion source, and with the right materials layered on either side you could induce the same ion flow that can light an LED or be captured in a capacitor or standard battery. At that point it comes down to whether there is a strong molecular chemical reaction happening at the interface layers between materials that could cause corrosion or creation of new compounds that reduce performance. I'm hardly a chemist though so all of that is outside my skillset.


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Sep 19, 2022)

I was able to film another video that goes over the newest QB design I have that's been running for over 3 weeks now, and it has some other updates and information for those also pursuing R&D on this technology: Nigel Cheese's Quantum Battery - New Design at 490+ hours and still going & Update


----------



## BravoSix (Sep 24, 2022)

ThomasVonDerBosch said:


> Better question is,
> Has anyone made a working “battery” that does not loose its charge as it dries out and corrodes the metal’s used?
> Second question,
> Is Nigel another controlled opposition opportunist?
> ...


I have to agree with 3D Printing Bear.
It does work when you use the right materials. In my version I used magnets, pyrolytic graphite , magnesium strips and an diy electrolyte. It depends on the electrolyte you use. 

My recent built had the led lightened 18 days and there was no degradation or rust on the magnets. Water was not part of this version as water reacts with magnesium and create rust. I'll post image od my QB that lasted 18 days.

I'm on another project way more interesting which is regarding the light bridge and the RPP using 2 earths. I was able to get 30 volts from it. I can't reach the voltage Nigel gets but I'm still learning how to get there.

Anyone  replicated the light bridge successfully ? Heres my try but I think it's not working as Nigel's 

Please share if you were able to successfully replicate.


----------



## BravoSix (Sep 25, 2022)

Is anyone here working on Nigel light bridge and RPP?

I've tried to replicate after several attempts and the best I can do is 30v DC but the capacitor don't fully charge. For example a 450v 100uF capacitor only recharges around 29 volts. From Nigel videos he's capable of filling a 400v capacitor.

I'll leave some pictures of what I accomplished.

First picture have a 50v 1uF capacitor just for demonstration purposes , the second doesn't have the capacitor.

Why doesn't it fully charge like Nigel demonstrated , any ideas?

I had to arrange the diodes like that because the way Nigel has doesn't work in my circuit


----------



## Photon (Sep 28, 2022)

BravoSix said:


> Is anyone here working on Nigel light bridge and RPP?
> 
> I've tried to replicate after several attempts and the best I can do is 30v DC but the capacitor don't fully charge. For example a 450v 100uF capacitor only recharges around 29 volts. From Nigel videos he's capable of filling a 400v capacitor.
> 
> ...


Nice try but you are missing the earth connections. I have replicated some of Nigel's light bridge. Before you do anything you will need 2 earths connected to both ends of the LEDs. Iron is best, steel or galvanized steel is also good. Connect some black annealed wire to the ground and connect it to a ring of LEDs in a serial connection and keep the wire insulated or avoid the wire touching anything in between. Use 5mm clear cold white LEDs. Avoid using copper. When it's dark you should see the ring of LEDs glow white/light blue very dim and flicker. This is a Cherenkov effect. The arrangement described above will not produce power but demonstrates that LEDs really do not need much current to operate.


3D Printing Bear said:


> I understand your frustration and sympathize. I have spent well over 10 years trying to research, investigate, and test (if possible) several different alternative/over-unity claims. Even though Nigel does not necessarily come out and say exactly what he's doing in every video, he's put out FAR more than anyone else I've come across. I got as far as I did (including my current longest lasting design) just from content he put out online and before having any direct communication. There are 3-5 other technologies described in PDF's he's released that I would quit my job to pursue and put out open-source designs for if I financially could. So while he didn't say the exact kind of paper, if you watch his videos describing generating power from LED's and earth circuits people can (and have) replicate most of it. That's exactly how Michael T. became Nigel's PCAM engineer and he built the first prototype (which I've seen the videos of working). I guess it comes down to the differences I see between Nigel and others (for me), mostly coming down to money. He has no way of giving him money, no site, no page, no social media page, and outright refuses donations. Every other person in the world of alt energy I've seen has something they are selling, and some way to give them money.
> 
> My goal through this thread and my videos has been to do that opposite of what you're frustrated with, by being transparent as I can with everything I'm building and testing. I aim to continue until I've got something practical that I can build, even if just for myself to use, and will show others how they can as well. If I can put out the materials, plans and instructions to build a QB that allows charging of small devices for weeks to months (maybe years) I'll be pretty happy. That would be a necessary proof of the concept, and open up more minds to possibilities and new design ideas going forward. Then instead of people just saying "that's impossible because of such-and-such law" they might just build and test to see for themselves. I'd love to see more average folk do REAL science at home and prove things out for themselves.
> 
> I'll post an update here on the status of the zinc and graphite foils with the new design. Considering I have air trapped in most of the cells I agree there will be some corrosion. The cells in this version are siliconed close. Properly doped epoxies could solve this issue however, and would allow for the right ionic-diode effect while maintaining corrosion resistance, and providing a hermetic seal. I hope to film a new video soon with an update on the new design and how it's worked after several weeks to a month. So far I use it as a nightlight on my night stand and randomly remove the LED during the day to re-check voltage, which keeps going back up to 4-5V from the ~2.4V that the LED runs at.





3D Printing Bear said:


> Short answer, yes, at least possibly. I haven't had time to record a new video covering the new design & prototype I made but I'll attach photos. I built it late night on Aug. 27th and after day one it was putting out 4-5V. As of today it still happily lights an LED, and when given time to sit or put on a multi-meter will work back up from the ~2.4V of the LED to ~4-5V.
> View attachment 25098
> 
> The new design uses the exact same graphite and zinc foils I've used from the beginning of my experiments, but instead of wet paper or o-rings I used slices cut of an acrylic tube I ordered. I also used the same jug of distilled water and dropper bottle for filling each cell, however I used alcohol to clean everything to avoid contaminants.
> ...


Well done mate. Guess who?


BravoSix said:


> Is anyone here working on Nigel light bridge and RPP?
> 
> I've tried to replicate after several attempts and the best I can do is 30v DC but the capacitor don't fully charge. For example a 450v 100uF capacitor only recharges around 29 volts. From Nigel videos he's capable of filling a 400v capacitor.
> 
> ...


BravosSix apologies for the assumption that you hadn't used two earths, I couldn't see these in the picture with the Light Bridge and the oscilloscope. The voltage issue you have is with just working with a DC earth the LEDs are limiting the voltage output. For example you have sixteen 10mm LEDs and only getting 29V. So on average it is generating 29 V / 16 LEDs or approx. 1.8V per LED. Well done. To get the higher voltage across the capacitor a high frequency signal and a serial LED load is needed. Nigel mentions in other videos that a DC to AC inverter is used on the capacitor output. The frequency is returned to one earth to create harmonic frequencies across the light bridge.
The 1st image is my breadboard R&D version of the photonic harvester's light bridge. On the bottom left are two magnetic compound SIPs and a twin earthed Cherenkov LED ring. All LEDs are warm white piranha / super flux LEDs. Above that is a magnetic convergence circuit. In the center and bottom right are the LED load panels and capacitors for storage. At the top right is the frequency management unit microprocessor. Note that the setup below was just for temporary testing and does not reflect the current design.
The 2nd image shows Nigel's LED load panels from the videos found on Greg Ottenmeyer's Gaea ZPE youtube channel. I contacted Nigel and asked about these and he suggested that these panels are just 48 LEDs in series. In the video Nigel says they are connected by 1 wire, but its 1 multicore wire. It's two wires; a serial connector and an RF signal that goes to ground and is connected at the center of each row of LEDs. These panels are not intended to go to full brightness they are used to bring up the voltage potential. These panels are similarly replicated in the top image using 8 rows of 16 LEDs in parallel which gives a voltage of 48V. The parallel connections increases the current. 




Has anyone tried connecting multiple QB stacks in parallel? I've read that many of you are getting great voltage potentials whilst increasing the length of the stacks, but just like the LED load panels I described previously that are used in Nigel's light bridge, adding QB stacks in parallel would increase the current output. I would like to hear if anyone can increase the brightness of their LEDs or even store the harvested energy into capacitors. For QB technology to be viable it would need to store the harvested energy into supercapacitors at 5V or 12V or more.


----------



## BravoSix (Sep 28, 2022)

Photon said:


> Nice try but you are missing the earth connections. I have replicated some of Nigel's light bridge. Before you do anything you will need 2 earths connected to both ends of the LEDs. Iron is best, steel or galvanized steel is also good. Connect some black annealed wire to the ground and connect it to a ring of LEDs in a serial connection and keep the wire insulated or avoid the wire touching anything in between. Use 5mm clear cold white LEDs. Avoid using copper. When it's dark you should see the ring of LEDs glow white/light blue very dim and flicker. This is a Cherenkov effect. The arrangement described above will not produce power but demonstrates that LEDs really do not need much current to operate.
> 
> 
> Well done mate. Guess who?
> ...


Really appreciate your inputs . Thank you. I'm learning and trying what I can do to make it work. Also waiting to receive my DC inverter to add and test it out.

I've come across with something that is confusing me which is about the light bridge.. The built I've made works without the LEDs, I mean when I remove the LEDs the voltage is the same as if the diodes are the only ones pulling that voltage . Pics to demonstrate.

Meanwhile I'm testing a recharge on a 2.7v 500Farad capacitor. It's charging around 0.01per hour from 2 earths. Added 1 purple LED to the build to get around 2.7 volts, and seems to be working.  The 0.019v pic was taken yesterday at 00:30am and 0.028v was at 06h30 am


----------



## Photon (Sep 28, 2022)

Next thing to do is whilst measuring the DC voltage across the LEDs also measure the AC voltage from the anode to a ground. Then also measure the AC voltage across the LEDs. You will need to disconnect the ground from the circuit and connect it in series like measuring current. Ask yourself where is the AC is coming from? Take it back to basics using just one LED and build from there.




You mentioned that you're trying to charge a large supercapacitor. The image above shows six 2.7V volt 500F supercaps in series fully charged to about 15 to 16V across a supercap management board ALD SABMB6. It's ungrounded and there are no LED loads. It's the raw energy harvesting from my synthetic photon generator. So it is possible to harvest a lot of energy from LEDs. I originally built this to store the energy harvested from a 20W solar panel. This is being used for mass energy storage. Unlike the energy harvested from a solar panel, to use this energy with silicon based electronics it must be passed through a large bank of capacitors otherwise the voltage will be reduced to the safe input of the device's input. That device at the top right is a DFRobot solar management board that was previously connected directly to the 20W solar panel. Unfortunately the required 15 to 30V input range drops to only 3.6V when connected directly to the raw output of the photon harvester. Also try charging a 25V 1000uF electrolytic capacitor and discharging it with the stored energy. You will get a very impressive white spark not an arc like an electron discharge. See below. This energy is not electrons and will not destroy the capacitor and can be repeated many times without degradation of the capacitor.



The energy generated via PCAMs can be stored indefinitely and if built large enough could be used either as a hyper power pulse discharge of many 1000's of ion volts, or slow release, where the slow release offers an intelligent on demand supply that never degrades a circuit.
In addition, when used in the hyper pulsed mode the energy released will melt iron (which normally has a melting point in excess of 3000K), but as shown, the energy release does not effect any organic matter and is, for want of a phrase cold to the touch. Could a controlled kinetic energy release of this energy be the basis for an "ion drive" propulsion system?
There is also a video of this same demonstration where a plasma ball is generated and another shot where the spark has entered the into the skin of the arm holding the discharge capacitor and the steel bar used in the demonstration was fused onto the capacitor leaving carbon scoring.


----------



## BravoSix (Sep 28, 2022)

Photon said:


> Next thing to do is whilst measuring the DC voltage across the LEDs also measure the AC voltage from the anode to a ground. Then also measure the AC voltage across the LEDs. You will need to disconnect the ground from the circuit and connect it in series like measuring current. Ask yourself where is the AC is coming from? Take it back to basics using just one LED and build from there.
> View attachment 25537
> 
> You mentioned that you're trying to charge a large supercapacitor. The image above shows six 2.7V volt 500F supercaps in series fully charged to about 15 to 16V across a supercap management board ALD SABMB6. It's ungrounded and there are no LED loads. It's the raw energy harvesting from my synthetic photon generator. So it is possible to harvest a lot of energy from LEDs. I originally built this to store the energy harvested from a 20W solar panel. This is being used for mass energy storage. Unlike the energy harvested from a solar panel, to use this energy with silicon based electronics it must be passed through a large bank of capacitors otherwise the voltage will be reduced to the safe input of the device's input. That device at the top right is a DFRobot solar management board that was previously connected directly to the 20W solar panel. Unfortunately the required 15 to 30V input range drops to only 3.6V when connected directly to the raw output of the photon harvester. Also try charging a 25V 1000uF electrolytic capacitor and discharging it with the stored energy. You will get a very impressive white spark not an arc like an electron discharge. See below. This energy is not electrons and will not destroy the capacitor and can be repeated many times without degradation of the capacitor.
> ...


Your built is impressive, that's another level for sure comparing to what I was trying to do, and thank you for sharing your experience.

Sorry for my lack of knowledge but I'm still learning. All this is new to me, I have no concrete basic eletronics experience nor electricity real education, I think I'm aware it can be dangerous. I'll try to learn fast to avoid dangerous mistakes. By the way, Nigel if you are reading this thank you for your kind warning, I'll do my best to avoid it.

I don't know which one is the anode or catode on my built..



 But I think the light bridge works. Just took this pic to demonstrate while using just 1 ground connected and the oscilloscope in the end (making the AC ground?) whilst the purple leds light up . I'm not using an AC inverter yet to grou d it to earth, still waiting to arrive.

Can you please provide more details in your project, looks very interesting .

Kind Regards


----------



## Photon (Sep 28, 2022)

BravoSix said:


> Your built is impressive, that's another level for sure comparing to what I was trying to do, and thank you for sharing your experience.
> 
> Sorry for my lack of knowledge but I'm still learning. All this is new to me, I have no concrete basic eletronics experience nor electricity real education, I think I'm aware it can be dangerous. I'll try to learn fast to avoid dangerous mistakes. By the way, Nigel if you are reading this thank you for your kind warning, I'll do my best to avoid it.
> 
> ...


BravoSix thank you for the compliment on my build, but that's not the half of it.  Currently I am designing a brand new type of Photonic Harvesting Array that uses LEDs as opposed to photovoltaic cells used in solar panels.  It's the next evolution of NCs RPP, but there is still a long way to go.  I've also worked on other aspects of NC's tech; QB's, magnetic compound SIPs, SCU and PCAMs since 2018 and have a slight advantage as I have a Dip. in electrical engineering, an AdvDip. in mechanical engineering and a B.Tech in Mechatronics as well as over 20 years experience as an automation control systems engineer and currently work in as a senior engineer / project lead in automation projects for a global mining and metals company that has no idea that I work on research on the side.  If they did they would try to to claim any registered IP for themselves.  As company engineers our employment contracts include granting any registered IP to them, so I'm careful to remain anonymous for the time being.  That's enough about me and I'm starting to bore myself so lets get back to talking tech.

First thing, don't worry about electronics experience, you have an oscilloscope and it looks like you know how to use it so that's a good start, it suggests that you have some physics lab knowledge. I strongly suggest getting 1 or 2 or more digital multimeters that can measure DC and AC voltages as well as DC and AC currents. Look up LED on Google and work out which legs are the anode and cathode of a diode.  The anode leg is usually longer but will depend on what type of LED you're using.  There is a gap inside the LED between the anode and cathode and this is where the magic happens as charged particles are jumping between that gap.  Normally the anode is connected to positive and the cathode is connected to ground or 0V, this is called a forward bias connection.  When the two grounds are connected there may be an inversion of the voltage polarity across the LED making the connection reverse bias.  Next measure to see if there is an AC voltage across the LED bridge, if there is then you have created frequency harmonics which we want and it means that there is a reciprocating current travelling in both directions through the LED bridge.  You mentioned that a voltage remains even when the LEDs are disconnected, this is expected as there is a voltage difference between the two ground connections and this is called a ground potential difference, however what you're seeing when the LEDs are connected is called the scalar wave that travels along the surface of the earth from north to south which when connected to LEDs gets amplified and measurable.  The LEDs act as an antenna and an amplifier.

When connecting the inverter be extremely careful as things can go bang and burn very quickly, including you. I haven't tried integrating an inverter but I have lots of electrical experience in industry, so I think that the neutral on the ac side will be tapped off to return to one side of the LED bridge.  Check NC's videos for which side, I can't remember, probably the cathode.  NC also states that this system needs an external generator to get started, meaning that the light bridge unaided will generate more than 12V DC, but will not have the power to operate the inverter initially so you will need a way for it to switch over from a 12V lead acid rechargeable battery once the harmonic feedback is operational.  I can't stress this much more, please be very careful.

Shout out to 3D Printing Bear.  Thank you for starting this post and I'm very impressed with the collaboration as discussed and shared here on the QB.  You guys have far exceeded any efforts that I made in that area.  If you don't mind me suggesting I think you guys need to work on making arrays of QB that can sustain power outputs of 5 and 12 volts at 1 or 2 amperes or more to power conventional electronic devices via small supercapacitors. Perhaps also finding ways of containing the QB stacks in tight fitting polycarbonate enclosures and drip feeding distilled water to keep the QBs moisture levels up and maintain optimum energy outputs.


----------



## BravoSix (Sep 29, 2022)

Photon said:


> BravoSix thank you for the compliment on my build, but that's not the half of it.  Currently I am designing a brand new type of Photonic Harvesting Array that uses LEDs as opposed to photovoltaic cells used in solar panels.  It's the next evolution of NCs RPP, but there is still a long way to go.  I've also worked on other aspects of NC's tech; QB's, magnetic compound SIPs, SCU and PCAMs since 2018 and have a slight advantage as I have a Dip. in electrical engineering, an AdvDip. in mechanical engineering and a B.Tech in Mechatronics as well as over 20 years experience as an automation control systems engineer and currently work in as a senior engineer / project lead in automation projects for a global mining and metals company that has no idea that I work on research on the side.  If they did they would try to to claim any registered IP for themselves.  As company engineers our employment contracts include granting any registered IP to them, so I'm careful to remain anonymous for the time being.  That's enough about me and I'm starting to bore myself so lets get back to talking tech.
> 
> First thing, don't worry about electronics experience, you have an oscilloscope and it looks like you know how to use it so that's a good start, it suggests that you have some physics lab knowledge. I strongly suggest getting 1 or 2 or more digital multimeters that can measure DC and AC voltages as well as DC and AC currents. Look up LED on Google and work out which legs are the anode and cathode of a diode.  The anode leg is usually longer but will depend on what type of LED you're using.  There is a gap inside the LED between the anode and cathode and this is where the magic happens as charged particles are jumping between that gap.  Normally the anode is connected to positive and the cathode is connected to ground or 0V, this is called a forward bias connection.  When the two grounds are connected there may be an inversion of the voltage polarity across the LED making the connection reverse bias.  Next measure to see if there is an AC voltage across the LED bridge, if there is then you have created frequency harmonics which we want and it means that there is a reciprocating current travelling in both directions through the LED bridge.  You mentioned that a voltage remains even when the LEDs are disconnected, this is expected as there is a voltage difference between the two ground connections and this is called a ground potential difference, however what you're seeing when the LEDs are connected is called the scalar wave that travels along the surface of the earth from north to south which when connected to LEDs gets amplified and measurable.  The LEDs act as an antenna and an amplifier.
> 
> ...


Again, thank you very much for your inputs and feedback, really appreciated. I respect your anonymous position, like I do in what I expose and fight for.

I've learnt how to basically use a oscilloscope about 2 or 3 months ago, so you know where I'm now 

 I'm really green on this topic but want to learn more about it, it's fascinating me. Just found the need to have a multimeter and an oscilloscope to measure the QB that started to create from NC's videos.

I was able to create one that lasted around 18 days without adding liquids and kept 4v after those 18 days. I stopped using water, copper and zinc on my magnets when they started to rust and degrade with oxidation. 

After watching 3D Printed Bear videos I started to research and building QB with pyrolytic graphite and magnesium as he mentioned in the videos. Therefore I'm not using water anymore . Send some pictures of my QB try outs

After 18 days the light on the LED






Started to research how electrolytes were made and glycerine, Epsom salt and Sodium free salt are an option I need to try.

I believe some kind of electrolyte is needed for these QB to work. 



Now you know this is the multimeter I use with combination with the oscilloscope to measure the light bridge. When I said I didn't know where was the anode and catode is because the polarity changes if a LED or Diode are used from two earths.

Sometimes I use the multimeter to confirm the polarity on the ends and I try to keep the correct colours just to prevent mistakes. 

Question:  when using the AC inverter van it be connected to a 31v output like the result of my light bridge built ? Or do I need to step down the voltage to 12 volts?  (Sorry for my ignorance and lack of knowledge/experience on this matter)


----------



## intothevoid (Oct 2, 2022)

Wanted to post this video from Amaterasu Solar in case it's useful to anyone. She says her dad worked with Thomas Townsend Brown on electrogravitics and free energy. Description of the technology starts at 3:25.

The dome shaped electrode reminded me of the magnetic bowls in David LaPoint's Primer Fields experiments.

Amaterasu Solar;
Electrogravitics:  Gravity Control & Energy from the Aether 

Primer Fields;

_View: https://youtu.be/9EPlyiW-xGI_


----------



## 3D Printing Bear (Oct 3, 2022)

Photon said:


> Well done mate. Guess who?


Thank you Sir, it's great to see you on here and contributing your vast wealth of knowledge and experience!  If you happen to feel inspired to start a PCAM or LED-based thread here I'm cure plenty of folks would be excited to read what you have to type up and show. =]



Photon said:


> Has anyone tried connecting multiple QB stacks in parallel? I've read that many of you are getting great voltage potentials whilst increasing the length of the stacks, but just like the LED load panels I described previously that are used in Nigel's light bridge, adding QB stacks in parallel would increase the current output. I would like to hear if anyone can increase the brightness of their LEDs or even store the harvested energy into capacitors. For QB technology to be viable it would need to store the harvested energy into supercapacitors at 5V or 12V or more.


I actually did this way at the beginning of my QB experimenting before getting connected with Nigel and I did see an increase in amp reading when connecting up five 10-cell QBs all in parallel, I just wish I was filming or recording all the details back then. As I get more materials in and am able to built up more QBs I can perform the same experiment again but film it this time. When connecting those five QBs up in series or parallel they would light up LEDs the same amount though. What I would like to start working on are experimental stats to being graphing out "ion-volt/ion-amp" outputs based on material types, weights, and properties. For instance how fast would a single 20V QB charge a 10V 500uF capacitor vs. four 20V QBs in parallel, or one that has 30g of magnets and material vs. 300g. I'm excited to get some real numbers behind these and begin to develop useful formulas for future designs, especially if I can integrate them with Nigel's ME/I = E equation.



Photon said:


> Shout out to 3D Printing Bear. Thank you for starting this post and I'm very impressed with the collaboration as discussed and shared here on the QB. You guys have far exceeded any efforts that I made in that area. If you don't mind me suggesting I think you guys need to work on making arrays of QB that can sustain power outputs of 5 and 12 volts at 1 or 2 amperes or more to power conventional electronic devices via small supercapacitors. Perhaps also finding ways of containing the QB stacks in tight fitting polycarbonate enclosures and drip feeding distilled water to keep the QBs moisture levels up and maintain optimum energy outputs.


Thank you for joining the thread and offering your expertise! I like your suggestion and that's one of many items on my 'future experiments' list, specifically getting arrays built up in the right series & parallel arrangements to charge the supercapacitors I do have. I have some new materials coming in the mail to try and replicate my latest design with the sealed in distilled water that should let me build smaller versions that should be good for this kind of testing. I'm also slowly starting up notes on the various QB build methods and potential applications & tests. =]


----------



## BravoSix (Oct 4, 2022)

This is the best I can do without the AC inverter. 35.7 volts DC and AC is similar.



As I never worked with an AC inverter I don't know if I can add it to this 35.7v  output or do I need to use a voltage regulator to step down to 12v for the AC inverter usage.

On my firsts tries on the light bridge I added a QB and I was impressed because the voltage got higher than I was getting . I had no idea what I was doing and why the voltage was getting higher.  My first thought was can it be recharged? That's why I tried it. Soon I'll try it again and see what happens, at that time I was getting 3, 4 volts max and it went to 12v. It was exciting .. 
It may soud silly ... but I'm new to these kinda experiments.

Soon I'll be receiving the AC inverter and I'm not sure how to properly use it in this light bridge system and I'm aware of NC schematics.


----------



## Justtheg (Oct 26, 2022)

BravoSix said:


> View attachment 25686This is the best I can do without the AC inverter. 35.7 volts DC and AC is similar.
> View attachment 25687
> As I never worked with an AC inverter I don't know if I can add it to this 35.7v  output or do I need to use a voltage regulator to step down to 12v for the AC inverter usage.
> 
> ...


Sorry if I missed while reading the thread, but where is the resource for creating the light bridge?


----------



## BravoSix (Oct 26, 2022)

Justtheg said:


> Sorry if I missed while reading the thread, but where is the resource for creating the light bridge?


Not sure what you mean but the light bridge is the 3volt leds it self amplifying the signal.

From what I understood the LEDS can be connected to several sources, such as:

1. Two earths in the house: the copper water pipe and the earth from the 220v earth supply in the house.

2. Directly from A Radiant Power Panel

3. I use what I could find, an earth from the 220v supply in the house and an earth from my sound box that is distributed to all divisions in my house. Previously used the old TV plugs installation that exists in my house but got better results using the Earth from the sound system.


----------



## BravoSix (Oct 31, 2022)

Hello, Can anyone please help me understand why the leds glow sometimes but most of the time are not glowing ?


----------



## jlopezve (Nov 5, 2022)

BravoSix said:


> Hello, Can anyone please help me understand why the leds glow sometimes but most of the time are not glowing ?View attachment 26190


Maybe they are over heat in some way, i trayed to soldering some LED SMD and sometime they glow because the heat


----------



## BravoSix (Nov 7, 2022)

jlopezve said:


> Maybe they are over heat in some way, i trayed to soldering some LED SMD and sometime they glow because the heat


I'm quite sure it has to do with the right frequencies that oscillate. Not sure though.


----------



## jlopezve (Nov 7, 2022)

BravoSix said:


> I'm quite sure it has to do with the right frequencies that oscillate. Not sure though.


Perhaps


----------



## BravoSix (Nov 10, 2022)

Does anyone know what configuration Nigel uses on his light bridge demonstrations for the Scalar wave digital sequence ? Is there any special configuration for the positive and negative legs in the LEDs ?

I'm asking this because I'm not able to fill a capacitor such as 400v 470uf.

Can anyone give some inputs , please?


----------



## gironimo (Jan 1, 2023)

Photon said:


> Nice try but you are missing the earth connections. I have replicated some of Nigel's light bridge. Before you do anything you will need 2 earths connected to both ends of the LEDs. Iron is best, steel or galvanized steel is also good. Connect some black annealed wire to the ground and connect it to a ring of LEDs in a serial connection and keep the wire insulated or avoid the wire touching anything in between. Use 5mm clear cold white LEDs. Avoid using copper. When it's dark you should see the ring of LEDs glow white/light blue very dim and flicker. This is a Cherenkov effect. The arrangement described above will not produce power but demonstrates that LEDs really do not need much current to operate.
> 
> 
> Well done mate. Guess who?
> ...


Hello 3D could y share the wiring diagram y followed , and what is frequency value did you put in earth input, the cap value etc..and the .(frequency unit management) device
for info i didn't wire as y did, i followed a digital state order which is +-+- +--+ -+-+ -++- ...................................... the 16 leds  
i got 14 volts from 0.7 v coming from to earth supply,  but the load doesn't increase much, and its drop slowly when i connect multimeter
thanks in advance


----------



## MikeGuyver (Jan 2, 2023)

Hi,
I have a question about earth connections.
Is it clear when to use iron pins and wires or copper for connecting the earth(s) as mentioned by Nigel in his experiments?
I thought to have read somewhere that using iron wires instead of copper makes a difference if you  want to use the earth magnetic flux field in a setup. Also I when using dual ground connections, where do you people connect them to and has the north /south orientation has something of importance?


----------



## gironimo (Jan 2, 2023)

MikeGuyver said:


> Hi,
> I have a question about earth connections.
> Is it clear when to use iron pins and wires or copper for connecting the earth(s) as mentioned by Nigel in his experiments?
> I thought to have read somewhere that using iron wires instead of copper makes a difference if you  want to use the earth magnetic flux field in a setup. Also I when using dual ground connections, where do you people connect them to and has the north /south orientation has something of importance?


Hello Mike, Indeed iron wire drive better EMF, these two wire can be connected to the two sides right and left of the Leds complexe, orientation has its importance but don't know how to orientate south n north, ...


----------



## MikeGuyver (Jan 2, 2023)

gironimo said:


> Hello Mike, Indeed iron wire drive better EMF, these two wire can be connected to the two sides right and left of the Leds complexe, orientation has its importance but don't know how to orientate south n north, ...


Thanks for the reply, so the grounds need to go into the ground with iron pipes and wires then for this stuff to work?
The grounds from the wall sockets will obviously don't work for this purpose. I've seen a video of someone who experimented with 2 iron grounds outside with wires around a ringmagnet creating voltage, also placing both poles in a north/south lineup, a few meter apart seemed to make difference as far as I understood.


----------



## gironimo (Jan 2, 2023)

MikeGuyver said:


> Thanks for the reply, so the grounds need to go into the ground with iron pipes and wires then for this stuff to work?
> The grounds from the wall sockets will obviously don't work for this purpose. I've seen a video of someone who experimented with 2 iron grounds outside with wires around a ringmagnet creating voltage, also placing both poles in a north/south lineup, a few meter apart seemed to make difference as far as I understood.


That s what i did too, but as i v experienced the two concepts either from rod outiside or using earth home supply, don't think it make much difference, but i agree didn't test with magne (which indeed can make a difference )
Also the correct wiring of Leds is the key+ circuit to feed cap using for exp a LCR circuit
i m still searching too, so once i have made something working, i ll let y know


gironimo said:


> Hello 3D could y share the wiring diagram y followed , and what is frequency value did you put in earth input, the cap value etc..and the .(frequency unit management) device
> for info i didn't wire as y did, i followed a digital state order which is +-+- +--+ -+-+ -++- ...................................... the 16 leds
> i got 14 volts from 0.7 v coming from to earth supply,  but the load doesn't increase much, and its drop slowly when i connect multimeter
> thanks in advance


Sorry Proton i I made a mistake on your username goty confused with 3d


----------



## MikeGuyver (Jan 4, 2023)

Currently I'm testing out my QB's with glycerine.
I have about 600-750 mV per cell with copper and zinc and in between a piece of white paper with a drop of glycerine on it.
Another cell contains of a rubber O ring in between the copper and zinc with a few drops of glycerine in it. 
It's  kind of stable around @697mV.
As far as I know glycerine isn't electrically conductive.
There is voltage but no measurable Amps in a single cell and I'm still trying to figure outy what is happening since I have no science background.
On my 13 cell glycerine battery I have a white LED lit up since yesterday without voltage any drop yet.
I'm curious to see what the amount of oxidation is on the copper and zinc plates in the cells after a few days.
Will report back on that.


----------



## BravoSix (Jan 4, 2023)

MikeGuyver said:


> Currently I'm testing out my QB's with glycerine.
> I have about 600-750 mV per cell with copper and zinc and in between a piece of white paper with a drop of glycerine on it.
> Another cell contains of a rubber O ring in between the copper and zinc with a few drops of glycerine in it.
> It's  kind of stable around @697mV.
> ...


Hello, mix Epson salt in the glycerine to increase voltage. I suggest you to read my previous comments on my built regarding QB ,  around 1.4 per cell.

Only pyrolytic graphite , magnesium strips and electrolyte without water to prevent destroying the magnets nor the magnesium itself.


----------



## MikeGuyver (Jan 5, 2023)

BravoSix said:


> Hello, mix Epson salt in the glycerine to increase voltage. I suggest you to read my previous comments on my built regarding QB ,  around 1.4 per cell.
> 
> Only pyrolytic graphite , magnesium strips and electrolyte without water to prevent destroying the magnets nor the magnesium itself.


cool, tnx. didn't see that post of yours before. I had a bottle of glycerine in the closet and decided to test it.
Anyway, thanks for the heads up. will obtain some epsom salt along with pyrolytic graphite for upcoming tests.


----------

